# REQUESTS FOR SOFTWARE, PROGRAMS, APPLICATIONS AND MORE!!! (Post Your Request Here)



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## jnelson1764 (Dec 4, 2008)

*HTC Touch Pro*

anyone have new programs for the HTC Touch Pro with windows 6.1 operating system... I am tired of those Fruity phones having neat programs and I don't...

I hate fruit!

Jason B Nelson


----------



## erres (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello!
I have got the Xda Diamond (~HTC Diamond from o2 Germany) with Windows mobile 6.1 
I´m studying at the Technological University of Berlin. To log on the local area network (eduroam) of the university, I need a VPN client. But there is no version working with WM6.1, I tried about three different clients (it always says, that ... is no win32-application) 
For example that one (as recommended by the network administration of the TU Berlin):

http://www.tubit.tu-berlin.de/filea.../Windows_Mobile/SecureW2_EAP_Suite_112_CE.zip

Does anybody which client I should take?

Thank You for answering and greetings from Germany


----------



## JuanSinMiedo (Dec 8, 2008)

*Network storage application*

I would like to have an application that could convert my micro-sd card into a network storage, being able to access this folder through my home lan. It would be similar to WM5torage but for WiFi (not usb).

Please note that I'm NOT asking for a way to access a network folder in my PDA (the usual reply I get). I already know how to do this with total commander. What I want is a way to create a shared folder inside Windos Mobile, that I can access from my computer through my home network.

TIA.


----------



## Iceman692 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Visual Voicemail*

I think that Visual Voicemail is a place where Windows Mobile is lacking compared to the iPhone.

It would function by receiving emails with mp3/wav attachments from online voicemail services such as Youmail. It would cypher the information from the email and provide information for that voicemail.

There is a discussion on the topic right now:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=260

A developer has started toying with it but NEEDS help!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sulehri (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
Im using Imate Jam (Magician).
I want a software which turns my ppc into an answering machine i-e it can automatically reply/block sms and accept/reject/hang/answer calls based on predetermined rules. The software should also have the capablity of scheduling text messages and then sending them out smoothly.
Ill be extremely grateful if you help me out and provide such software.
If such software already exists please pardon me and tell me where to get it.



Mod Edit: Grab a copy of "Call Firewall + Sms Blocker" here

*MOD EDIT 2: User is looking for something that supports wm 2003*


----------



## Aftashok (Dec 8, 2008)

i think my request would be somewhat easy to accomplish, but as im not so technically inclined (and somewhat too lazy to really try), ill ask here....

....what im looking for is a way to have area code matching on my Kaiser, or on Windows Mobile phones in general.....what i mean is like, when i receive or place a call, once the number is dialed, it shows the state corresponding to the area code i've dialed.....i know my old Samsung A920 did this, along with some other Samsung and Sanyo phones, and i think it would be great for WinMo....


----------



## Iceman692 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yet another think XDA's lack is a Myspace app. Maybe we can get something rolling like this facebook app that is being created??? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=455263

Please back me up if you would like to see an app like this.


----------



## psvillars (Dec 9, 2008)

*A "visual voicemail" app for diamond and other ppc phones that can record phone calls*

as some of you may already know the diamond can record both sides of a conversation during a phone call using the notes application.
I read in another forum where someone was asking about visual voicemail and since sprint charges for forwarding calls there is no good option.  
I was thinking maybe if there was a developer willing to give it a go to develop a "visual voicemail" application that would answer the phone after a user defined amount of rings, 
Record the message while muting the phone's mic of course that way you don't get background noise from your own phone and then save it in mp3 or wav.
Then have it give you the phone number the time, date and the option to listen to the message either with a built-in player or with windows media. 
 To give you a visual of what i'm talking about if you've seen the visual voicemail app on the samsung instinct something like that but everything is done on the phone side.

Hopefully someone will agree that this would be a useful program and give it a shot.


----------



## rrjagadish (Dec 9, 2008)

*Attention Required to upgrade my fone !!!*

Hi All,

I juss found the update with HD elements in the forum which seems to have a good impact. 

Let me start of with my problem. i'm using HTC Touch(might be ELF) and i keep visiting xda forums for new apps., for my fone. I installed Manila 2D earlier which made the fone very very very slow. I'm giving you my details of the fone below.

Rom Version       :         2.20.720.2B WWE
Rom Date           :        10/02/07
Radio Version      :        03.07.90
Protocol Version  :        4.1.13.51
ExtRom Version   :        2.20.720.103

RAM Version        :    128MB               
Flash Size           :    256MB
Storage Size       :     144.23MB

Model No            :      ELF0100

My Fone is working on WM 6.0

Now what is require is i would like to have to install WM6.1 on my fone with the new Touch VIVA Interface. Is this possible ? if so please cud some one assist me how to install for the same. As earlier i written Manila 2D made the fone completely slower. So i would like to upgrade my ROM (what ever) as i not much aware of this installations or upgrades.

Please some one assist me with the same for the complete new look like TOUCH VIVA fone for my existing TOUCH.

I would pretty happy and thankful who can assist me for this entire process.

Regards,
Jags....


----------



## ghostdweller (Dec 11, 2008)

*VCEM exampractise*

does anybody know if there is a VCE player/exam program for WM6

Microsofts Virtual Exam Centre port to wm6.1 ??



thanx in advance


----------



## rwelborn (Dec 11, 2008)

*I need Voda V2 Dual Card configurations*

Does anyone know where to find the configurations for the Voda V2 Dual Card Quad Band FM Cell Phone. It is suppose to be unlocked and I am a AT&T user but don't have the setup to use my phone.


----------



## gh0st- (Dec 12, 2008)

*Jeyo Mobile Companion alternative and HTC Phone pad Upgrade *

Well my request wouldnt be new anymore but i still want to pursue it if ever a developer would make it,

a jeyo mobiler software like, that can manage your text messages from the pc, send, recieve and read text messages from the pc and lastly a decent back up process that could backup even if ur message is over 160 characters (1 message line) jeyo has a screw up on the back up process coz, it shortens a text message fixed to 160, so if your text message is 165, if jeyo is to back it up it will only store a 160 char message back up. you lost the data. I need to back up morethan 5000 messages and most of which are over 160 character. 


another request would be a newer version for HTC phone pad input.. 
this input application ROCKS! its like using a cellphone keypad over your pocket pc. so texting wouldnt be so much of a problem if your walking or something. the modification i would like to ask is character deletion from 2 character to one and higher WM version compatibility, as I tried it before, phone pad had issues with WM6.1.


----------



## austn0489 (Dec 12, 2008)

*alarm sound on vibrate/silent?*

in some ROM's there is an option under "more" in clock & alarms that allows you to enable the alarm sounding when on silent or vibrate. does anyone know of a CAB that you can install that will add this feature without downloading the whole ROM'?


----------



## Trident (Dec 13, 2008)

*VGA Backgrounds*

Looking for a VGA background using orange & blue and/or the Florida Gators, University of Florida, UF, Gators... you get the idea. If not familiar with what shades of orange & blue... see examples of the latter.

I use TF3D, so I'm not looking for full out themes- no TSK files please.


----------



## nemocrk (Dec 13, 2008)

Is there an application to delete a file && is there an application to run commands like dos batch??? my target is to make an installing cab that on the next startup start an application and then delete the file started or the link to the started application


PLZ coul you help me?!?!?



MOD EDIT: Give mortscript a try, grab a copy here


----------



## bludolphan (Dec 13, 2008)

I am brand new to all this but am trying hard to learn as much as I can as quick as I can. I recently purchased a HTC Fuze because the guy told me it would be the last phone I would ever need to buy. Since I got the phone home I have been trying figure out all the programs and apps. I was recomended to this site as a way to improve the functionality of my phone but have had a hard time understanding what exactly is being discussed. I have never read so much and still felt so helpless. If there is anyone who is  patient enough and willing to take the time to help me I would greatly appriciate it! If not here could someone recomend where I could find help. Thank you!



MOD EDIT: Any member of the Q&A Team should be able to get you started


----------



## jlj0425 (Dec 14, 2008)

*unlock language*

to all asus p525 users pls share with me the link to download unlock language and latest bootloader to update my asus p525. hoorrrraaayyy to asus p525 users. tnx


----------



## aliginda90 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Skin*

Hi i have just downloaded twolf 2d black skin but when i apply it with m2dc nothing happens..

it overwrites the files in windows but nothing changes ??

please help me!!

Regards 

Gabriel


----------



## Lareyon (Dec 14, 2008)

*HTC 8925-Tilt*

i will like to no how to download  SOFTWARE, PROGRAMS, APPLICATIONS AND MORE!!! 



I am new to all this but am trying hard to learn as much as I can as quick as I can.



MOD EDIT: Go Here for a tutorial on installing programs to your ppc.


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## huskydogg (Dec 15, 2008)

*Fligthmodemanager and Hardwarekeymapper*

I have two requests wich would enlighten my life a tad. My device is a HTC Touch Pro (Raphael).


1) Is there any kind of program that lets me schedule flightmode to be autoenabled during the night and off during day etc?

2) I tend to click away or mute my incoming calls when I manicly fiddle it up from my pocket. I really dont think its designed to be carried in a pocket at all. Is there ways, preferably by registrytweaks, that lets me alter the mapping of different hardwarekeys? I prefer a registrytweak over a running program as I would keep running programs to a minumum if possible. Also, some of the keys on my slide-out-keyboard are really not well thought through on the Norwegian layout. Id like to alter some here aswell.


Thanks in advance


----------



## anbey (Dec 15, 2008)

*mio a501*

is there any way to make a wm 6.1 for mio a501?

thenks


----------



## Gochris (Dec 15, 2008)

I would like to see and would appreciate a TF2 theme for M2D. Thanks!
http://www.teamfortress.com/


----------



## sprioux (Dec 16, 2008)

*iphone-like email client*

it would be great to have an email client (if possible a today plugin) with touch interface (like S2P or S2V or iContact) getting visual advantages of iphone email client :


----------



## breiti1982 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Samsung i620*

Hello,

i´ve a Samsung i620 and i want to flash a new language, at the moment it´s running with windows mobile 5 german language and i need it in france language. So my question is, it´s possible and where did i get a flash file + maybe a flash program and a flash guide application?

Maybe there is somewhere in the forum a post, but i can´t find, so i ask here.


thx 4 your help m8´s


----------



## Lord.Nibbler (Dec 16, 2008)

**Real* lock*

Hi, I'm looking for a solution to really lock my PDAPhone :

*1°) When locked I don't want that any key could bypass the lock screen*
Actually when my device is locked : a long power button press will bypass the lock and will display the Shutdown dialog box. Also if I have an incoming call the "pick up" and "hang up" keys are enabled. So if someone is calling me and the keys are pressed inside my pocket it will pick up or hank up without my will 


*2°) I would like a password lock screen only when pressing power button*
When pressing the power button I would like to password lock the device. The only way I found to do this is to set the delay to 0 Minutes in Settings | Lock | Ask for password if the device is unused. But this is very annoying as it will also lock while I'm using my phone. I would like to enable the password protection only if I press the power button 

Thanks


----------



## Lord.Nibbler (Dec 16, 2008)

*Upper right task manager close button (like htc touch diamond's)*

I have a Glofiish, but I would really like to have a Task Manager close button in the upper right corner in today screen (like in Touch Diamond). This button displays the list of opened apps with a [X] button in front of each that allows to really close them.

Do you know some soft like this ?
Or is it possible to extract it from a Touch Diamond ?
Would it be compatible ?

Thanks


----------



## Jokes On You (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get the icon set from post 379 on this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=399614&page=38 page. I asked the poster but he couldnt remember where he got it.


----------



## sarmpy (Dec 17, 2008)

*[REQ] file mangement*

Is there a file manager / explorer available wich tells me what files and or programs are using the most space (or evenso the size of maps) on my HTC Jade?

I've only a 9 MB free left which isn't giving me any space to try some new software.

Kind regards
Mario



*MOD EDIT: Try using the windows "search" function built in. You can select to search for files larger than 64k. (Then select and delete what you don't want.)*


----------



## Viper Matrix Wireless (Dec 17, 2008)

I am requesting that arabic support that can be installed on Juno/T-Mobile Shadow.


----------



## Jimslec (Dec 18, 2008)

*Touch Sound Effects*

Hi,

Has anyone develope a setting programme to assign touching, key pressing and sliding sound effects to make our ppc comes to live? If not, it would be a great stuff if someone good at programming would develope something like it...or it is already available...pls feedback, thanx.

*Mod Edit :* Here you go : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=369736


----------



## RuneEdge (Dec 19, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a Xbox Live app?
I dont mean something like what Microsoft have planned to release in the future where you can send messages, or even game invites via your handset.
I mean something more basic like an app that can show you your gamertag, friends list, see who's online on the console and what game they're playing.

To be honest, the main reason why I'd like this is so that I can see when my friends are online on Xbox Live without having to turn on my own console.


----------



## mohamedtarmohamed (Dec 22, 2008)

i would like a program that lets me see my computers full screen and let me run a parrallel OS on my ppc like vista



*MOD EDIT: TRY REMOTE TOUCH HERE*


----------



## sosloe (Dec 24, 2008)

*Cooliris PPC Port/Version?*

I just ran across Cooliris plugin for Firefox browser and noticed there is already an iphone version, just wondering if there has been any attempts on a port or version for ppc? Any picture browsers out right now that have that same kind of "flash photo wall" concept? See links if you are unfamiliar with the plugin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq2QtdUNKIs

Iphone version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmETnx00C_E

http://www.cooliris.com/iphone/

Thanks,

-sosloe

*MOD EDIT: HTC ALBUM IS NOT THE SAME THING BUT SIMILAR*


----------



## demonizator (Dec 24, 2008)

*Disable wake on any notification*

Hey guys,

For more than two months I've been trying to find a way to prevent my Touch Pro from waking up on notifications and have only audible alerts for low battery, appointments, etc. Just like disabling wake up on text messages works.

Often when in pocket or case my Touch Pro wakes on low battery or appointment reminder and starts random dialing, texting, etc. which is getting annoing. I know there are tons of different locking solutions out there - I've tried them all, but I personally don't like to slide, triple tap, turn around, take stylus out, etc. to constantly lock and unlock my device. I just want it to play an alert and vibrate for every notification without automatically waking up. Then if needed to manually wake it up via the power button to view and dismiss the notification.

So my last chance are you great developers around here to make a small app that does that.

Please, please,

dEM


----------



## Artanis (Dec 24, 2008)

*[REQ]Acc/Shake Gesture Apps[REQ]*

So with all the availability of accelerometer on newer phones, I m surprised that there hasn't been a push for a command line use of flip and different shake gestures. 

I have searched. While some of the lock and app specific gestures have limited options. I would like to shake in different directions to pull up specified applications. 

Gyrator2 has gesture support But it would be cool to Shake up/down and open one app. Shake left/right > open other. Shake/Upside Down... etc.

Again I have Searched and i cant find anything with shake gestures. If anyone has a lead on new apps please forward.


----------



## EsEsEm (Dec 26, 2008)

*HELLLLLPPPP for my XDA Orbit*

Hi everyone!! I have recently joined and want some real gud help regarding my XDA!!  Please note that I currently have an XDA, which accepts my sim but does not seem to load the Windows mobile OS.....
all it shows, when switched on, is finally a white screen with a red strip at the top with few icons.... 
one more thing, how exactly can a rom upgrade be installed to my PDA...?

Thx in advance


----------



## leobox1 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Please just a simple photo speed dial and application launcher today plug in*

i have been searching high and low and nothing fits the bill.

Dialtab = appears to expire as posted by others

claunch tlaunch etc etc = just doesnt work well with X1


i am now using SPB mobile shell 2 which has home tab and dial tab..  these work well but this is ALL that i use of SMS 2 and i really hope not to purchase the whole software for just these 2 features...

i tried to google but the same apps above always appear...  can someone enlighten me??

i just need a simple photo speed dial and application launcher to sit at my today screen.


----------



## crashDebug (Dec 28, 2008)

*all settings modification of tf3d*

wouldnt it be nicer if on the settings tab, when tapping all settings, a list like all programs sorted out instead of the not-so-cool-looking winmo 6 3tabbed default?

a thingie like that is available in winterface. in touchflo would rule!


----------



## timmymarsh (Dec 28, 2008)

*[App Request] Co-Ordinates Application*

Hi All,

I posted this several weeks ago in dev & hacking, some progress has been made but progress has slowed due to the two guys been very busy (which is kool) so this is now open again.

Please let me know what i can do to help (apart from learning code lol, im crap at that!)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=448731

Many thanks for your interest.


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## algabz (Dec 30, 2008)

Can anyone hack the MOBILE JAVA of LG KS20 for HTC TOUCH CRUISE....this can run java application which polaris can't do...Thanks!


----------



## charles57 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Touch HD and "Geotagging"*

Hello,

i needed some help. It's about Geotagging on the HD. I've enable GPS photo with HD tweak and then what.
How can i get the GPS info as location in Google maps. I've search the forum but i have not find something usefull yet. Maybe someone could help me.


----------



## henbone11 (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont know if anything like this exists.  I have searched for a while and see nothing.  How hard would it be to create biometric software, such as a fingerprint reader?  Something that sits on top of everything and utilizes the touch screen.  Thoughts?


----------



## skalpello (Jan 2, 2009)

*Accelerometer in omnia as joystick*

Hey everyone.

I have an Omnia, one of the fastest processors in a WM smartphone and is so sad not to be able to play some games due to the lack of a physical controller/joystick in the device. I would like to know if there is in anyone's plans to build an app that took the signals generated by the accelerometer and converted them to joystick events, much like the way of controlling the games in the iPhone. I'm not an expert and because of that I don't even know if this is possible, but it would be really nice I guess.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sheennick123456 (Jan 2, 2009)

*OFFICIAL french manila 2d ROM*

can any one provide me any official french manila 2d ROM

or OEM packages for manila 2d audiomanager etc


----------



## Denil Wong (Jan 2, 2009)

*My Asus*

Hey all,

I was wondering if there's anyone here who could make a Manila 2D cab file for Asus P320. I've been using this phone for a few months now and I must say that it is quite a powerful device. Unfortunately, it has only 64MB internal storage but other than that, it is quite a great device for me. Currently, I am using SPB shell mobile.

CHEERS!!!!


----------



## jmitr (Jan 2, 2009)

*PDF reader*

Hi guys,

This is my first post I would like to start by thanking everyone here for all the great programs.

I love my phone but see adobe reader as its weak point. As a pilot I use my touch to access my manuals. Adobe is not finger friendly.

Im looking for a PDF reader that responds like opera. 
Reflow text
Finger pan and scan (no scroll Bars)
Maybe selected sections and pages open in new tabs etc

If such a program exists, great! If not hopefully more people find reading pdf files on a mobile a pain as well.

I have searched but found nothing that really has everything im looking for.

Thanks

JMITR


----------



## skalpello (Jan 4, 2009)

Have you checked Picsel software?

May be the answer.

Cheers


----------



## sulehri (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi

I'm using HTC Prophet (WM 6.1).

I need a software which works on WM 5/6 and autoreplies Text Messages.

eg. When Im in class I want to reply to all incoming text messages with the message that Im in class and ill contact you later.

Ill be extremely grateful if this application is provided

Regards


----------



## Paul_Days (Jan 4, 2009)

*Wifi Signal Indicator*

Back in WM5 I used to use WiFi Companion. I though it was brilliant how on the Menu bar we could view the Signal Strength of the Wifi, this is great if someone like me is sitting around in a park and wants to use Wifi.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## l3v5y (Jan 4, 2009)

Paul_Days said:


> Back in WM5 I used to use WiFi Companion. I though it was brilliant how on the Menu bar we could view the Signal Strength of the Wifi, this is great if someone like me is sitting around in a park and wants to use Wifi.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul

Click to collapse



I think most software should be compatible with WM6 if it's compatible with WM5. Have you tried it on WM6 yet?


----------



## Paul_Days (Jan 5, 2009)

*...*

This is one of those that doesn't


----------



## WizardN00b (Jan 5, 2009)

*Zune - WinMo communication*

Communication over WiFi with Zune devices would be cool, e.g. through the games, what have you.


----------



## dioooi (Jan 5, 2009)

TweakMan said:


> *If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





How to add more word suggestion in the input(normal keyboard)
I've try in Schap Avanced Config to set it to 8 words. But the history can't show extra words.
Any related issue with the compime.dll file in my device?


----------



## jmitr (Jan 5, 2009)

skalpello said:


> Have you checked Picsel software?
> 
> May be the answer.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Edited: Looks great but it's not for sale, I googled it and it appears some warez sites carry picsel programs, nothing like on their sit though,

Have to wait until Picsel goes commercial I guess, oh well.


----------



## tikusjamban (Jan 9, 2009)

can i have a rom for atom that using omnia widget as today menu...and its full software inside it....cz im getting quite boring to have manila...and i want a defrent to my phone...soo i think to using samsung omnia widget plugin for my atom...can u help me with this...


p/s:sure i will get maanila 3d if its relese antyime for now....hehehehe.....sory for my bad english....


----------



## mirchichamu (Jan 9, 2009)

*Any application to block certain contacts to call you?*

I am touch viva user. I want to know if there is any application to prevent or block any of your contacts to call you?

I shall be thankful.


----------



## DaveHelps (Jan 9, 2009)

*Application to use a Raphael as a Bluetooth/USB keyboard*

Hi

Could an app be developed to use a Raphael (or any QWERTY phone) as a Bluetooth or USB keyboard for my PC?

Apologies if one exists!

.Dave


----------



## olegplanets (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone have a stock ROM for Bell's touch pro or its PRI? I flashed my bell's TP with verizon's ROM (I know I shouldn't have done it) and now I have a roaming sign. It seems the problem is with PRI and I cannot find bell's PRI


----------



## thendup (Jan 9, 2009)

*enlighten me*

hi i m using htc p4350 WM 6 , is there any possiblity that g-sensor can be used in this device?


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## umop3pisdn (Jan 9, 2009)

*Manipulate 'My Text'*

Looking for an application to backup, edit, add and delete entries for the 'My Text' feature for SMS.


----------



## umop3pisdn (Jan 9, 2009)

*Birthdays and Anniversaries*

Looking for a 'run once' application that will scan my Contacts for Birthdays and Anniversaries, adjust the date for the current or future years, my option, and create calendar events for those dates with the contact's name and type of event. Other options like age, sign, etc would be nice additions, but not necessary. 

I know there are quite a few birthday apps out there, but all the ones I have found have a Today plug-in or they are stand alone applications that use memory because they have to be running. 

By 'Run Once' I mean that I run the app, select that options I want and execute. The app scans the Contacts and adds the events to my Calendar based on the options I select and then I close it.


----------



## jpeel (Jan 12, 2009)

*App Request*

I would like to see an phone lock / screensaver app similar to the Xperia Fish panel. Something that shows the can indicate battery status, missed calls, and unread messaages based on the characteristics of the fish. I was thinking this could possible be built on the S2U2 platform, as I know that it can use animated backgrounds, and the app would not necessarily have to be interactive. Perhaps show "animation 1" if no new messages, missed calls, etc, show "animation 2" if missed calls, etc, etc. 

I wish I possessed the technical know-how to try and code this myself, but I do not, so I thought I would share the idea with those that have the ability.

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## heathersblog (Jan 13, 2009)

*Windows Mobile software*

I was worried about the security of my Mobile phone so I looked into the antivirus and encryption software currently available. I went with Airscanner (www.Airscanner.com), which has different combo packages depending on what you're looking for. They even have a 30 day trial period, which is great if you're non-committal... but of course once I tried it I had to have it!


----------



## shokka9 (Jan 13, 2009)

hi peeps

I probably in the wrong thread, but i will ask away anyway...This is aimed more at the chefs here.

I am a new chef to the game, and build ROMs for the i900 Omnia by Samsung.

I have successfully ported over the new SYS & XIP (20954), and my ROMs are clean as hell.

I have one issue (at the moment) i want to add a customisation that kicks in after the initial flash to change some settings etc and then it reboots. I have seen them on other people ROMs, but do not have a clue how to do this. I have looked around (even google). most queries come back to this site, but i dont know who to ask or where to ask.

Hopefully, somebody can point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance. Can somebody PM me if they reply as i dont use this forum much.


----------



## Quack2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Looking for XT9 cabs for my Wizard*

Hi guy,

is there someone who can tell me where I'd find english, french and spanish Xt9 cabs? I'd need one for each of those languages.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BrianG07 (Jan 15, 2009)

*HTC TV Out Software For Current Display Out*

Hello,

It would be great to see a replacement HTC TV Out app that would still let you select the type of signal you wanted to output (NTSC vs PAL) and save it as a default preference, but then output the _"current_" device display so you didn't have to "choose" a limited amount of applications that you could output (i.e. just a browser, pictures, presentation, and video).  I did some quick searching on this site and Google and didn't see an equivalent app available.

The intention is to use the HTC TV Out feature to display the HTC screen on an automobile high-res in-dash display so I can use any app I wanted and jump between my two vehicles with one device.  Ideally I want to use Google Maps Mobile on the display, so maybe just enabling this app for display would be a great first step, but I'm into using other navigation apps and would also like to utilize the big screen for other things when the automobile isn't moving, such as watching a little TV, a movie, online videos, surfing the web, checking e-mail, etc... Nothing too demanding.  

I would assume this isn't any easy project to take on, but it would surely be interesting and much more useable than the current app.  I would think you might be able to redirect the video to the TV Out port just like My Mobiler redirects the video to a PC app, but then again...


----------



## ranaduraid (Jan 15, 2009)

*DIAMOND TV v2.1*

Please i have diamond tv v.2.1 to install in my mobile,so  my mobile is htc touch p3450(elf)

i am download it but v.2 & not work with my mobile.. Please help me.


----------



## gotohk (Jan 16, 2009)

*looking for daily website "downloader"*

Hi there, 

I have to read a website content that without RSS support. but I hate to wait for every pics downloading (3G is very slow). Is there any PPC  tool(s) to capture whole website (including its links, pics, few levels)? any having a scheduler that allow auto download? 

My dream is: having a PPC to pre-download all lovely info. everyday before I wake up? automatically ~~~~

thx!


----------



## banditstaff (Jan 16, 2009)

*extern keyboard backlight*

hello do you now what i have to do to get my backlight for the htc touch pro longer it goes off in about 3 sec not the touch board but the slide.
and is there a way to disable the touch keyboard so the sign disapears?


----------



## rexriver (Jan 20, 2009)

*Password request upon SIM change*

Hi,
Does anybody know a software that request password to unlock the device if the SIM card is changed?
I found one for Symbian devices
http://my-symbian.com/s60v3/software...15&fldAuto=123
but I wonder if there is something similar for windows mobile based devices.
I tried "Sprite terminator" but since my device is a Touch Dual and doesn't have an integrated GPS used by this program to determine the device's location I wouldn't like to use the 3 Mb needed by this software to get such a simple feature.
¿Any ideas?
Thnks in advance


----------



## cattaghia (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmm.... lots of requests, no answers... however.

There are two types of applications I would love to have in my HTC S711:

1) A previous poster asked for something alike as well: an application which blocks incoming calls and SMS. I have tried a lot of them (CallFilter, CallFirewall, SmartBlock, CallBlock, etc) and NONE of them work as expected (or simply work at all). CallFilter came close, but it seems to be development dead -- the phone told me after installation that it would not show fine in WM6 -- and a) I could not get its blacklist/whitelist saved and b) it does not block SMS.

As this might inspire a true programmer, an ideal (for me at least) call block application would be like that:

a) Blacklists or whitelists could be made of "unknown/anonymous caller" and all available contacts (including the SIM-only ones), and they could be saved under different filenames. This would allow the user to load one or another in a "profile"-like behaviour. For example, you could have a blacklist with all the contacts from your job colleagues if you are on holiday...

b) The application could allow the user to choose among blocking/allowing calls, SMS or both. An SMS auto-reply feature could be useful in such cases.

c) Lost calls and the blocked SMSs should NOT be notified in the Home screen (maybe only for a short while). Instead, a lost-calls log and all the blocked SMSs would be accessed in the application only (possibly the app would copy all the content and details from the SMS and then delete it).


2) The second request seems to be really hard to get. Do you know music authoring software which would run on WM6 smartphones, either native or Java? I have browsed a lot and almost all I found was for PocketPC only. The old miniMIXA became Mixtikl and it seems to be the only music software for WM6 Standard (however, it's commercial). In fact, I would love to find a simple MIDI sequencer, with a piano-roll editor for tracks, which could use in runtime a small wavetable from the storage card. Or even a multi-track audio recorder -- in fact, something that would allow us to record an audio file, then record another one while hearing the previous one, and then listening all of them together.

Any appointment will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bmxfro (Jan 21, 2009)

*Odd Request*

I read through the list, and although my request is an odd one, it is a valid one! I saw that the Iphone and the HTC Dream have an app that emulates flatulence! I think the Iphone one is called "Ifart". I thought that would be a fun app to have on the touch pro/ any other wm6 device with touchscreen!


----------



## sree5050 (Jan 21, 2009)

*call recording softwares for sony ericson phones*

hi,
is there any softwares for call recording in sony ericsson xperia or by the matter any sony ericcson phones


----------



## ΑΡΧΥΤΑΣ (Jan 22, 2009)

*Survive programs after hard reset on HTC DIAMOND*

Fellows I would like to ask if someone knows what I must do to make a program survive and operating (like UTA V35) after a hard reset on my HTC DIAMOND. I 've read somewhere in the forum that there is no extended rom on HTC DIAMOND. I don't know if this is true or not. Anyways I'm trying to find the exact procedure to do so but I can't.
Can someone help me please?

Thank you in advance
DARTH


----------



## sarmpy (Jan 22, 2009)

Is there something available that shows bigger popup notifications (or even fullscreen) for events notification? The standard popup is a bit smal and hard to read.


----------



## rexriver (Jan 24, 2009)

*Locking phone on startup ONLY*

Does anybody know an application requesting a password to unlock the phone ONLY when starting up the phone and NOT one prompting a password request after a certain time period?
Thks


----------



## ducklord (Jan 24, 2009)

*New launcher*

Well, this is my idea for an ideal launcher - haven't found anything like it anywhere. I'm bored of everyone copying the same ideas over and over and not thinking about ease of use and usability - why do I have to "flick the screen" 5 times to get to my contacts, and then try to target a small button to send an SMS to them? Why bog down the phone with megabytes and megabytes of graphics that add slow transitions and effects, just to show me a bunch of shortcuts? And where the heck are my tasks (full or filtered list, I'm talking "Outlook tasks" here)?

So, here we go: If anyone would like, I'd like him to develop something like what I've designed in those two pics. Don't pay attention to the full screen, the point of interest is at the bottom bar. Let's see what it is.

The bottom is split in three parts: two buttons, one in each side of the screen, and a small launcher in the center - much in the mood of Manila. The difference is that it-does-not-scroll. It's just a fast way to get to your 4-5 apps that you use the most, and that's it.
The "buttons" are much more interesting though. If you tap the first one, you go to your contacts. If you tap the second one, you go to All Programs. If, though, you keep a button pressed, a circular menu appears where there are shortcuts to contacts (for the first button) or apps (for the second button) that YOU selected. Each one will be able to host categories as well, so, say, among the programs you could have an "Internet" button. This would show up a third "ring" with shortcuts, like Opera, RSS Hub, twitter apps, messengers, stuff like that.

I think this is a better concept than -any- launcher out there, simply because it doesn't force you to move, select, swipe, use gestures, generally "do something and then wait until you can do you next move". Everything is just there, waiting for a press of a button. As a bonus, it leaves the top of the screen totally empty, so you can use good'ol "Today plugins", that are a big no-no with Manilla and a pain-in-the-behind with some other launchers.

So... Anyone up to the task? I'll be able to help as far as graphics go, but I don't know anything about programming - sorry.

Best regards
Ducklord

PS: Sorry for any errors or misuse of the English language. I happen to be Greek, so, forgive any mistakes. Thanks.


----------



## cargo unit (Jan 25, 2009)

*Download for QuickGPS*

Does anyone know where I can download QuickGPS for the HTC Touch Pro?

I have the O2 branded version of the Touch Pro, called the O2 Serra.  O2 in the UK decided not to supply QuickGPS on the O2 Serra, so when I open Google Maps it takes ages to get a satellite fix via GPS.

I've tried a couple of the QuickGPS CAB downloads in posts on this site but none of them will run on my phone - I get an error message saying either the software isn't from a trusted source or there's a problem loading one of the components required by the program.


----------



## katzung (Jan 26, 2009)

lets try my luck here

i need spl1.04 for hermes
the link in the htc hermes guide isnt working.

plz do something for me


edit: THE Q AND A TEAM IS SLEEPING, I GUESS. NOBODY GETTING ANSWERS HERE!


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## bassmanjase (Jan 27, 2009)

*DmRouter.exe for Windows Mobile 2003 (Pocket PC Phone Edition)*

Hi There,

I have an HTC Falcon (a.k.a. Audiovox PPC 5050 - fairly rare in the US/UK, but relatively common here in NZ), and am trying to put it into Diagnostic mode, but ##DIAG+send (or any variation on this) doesn't work. This is probably because DmRouter.exe isn't in the /Windows directory (or anywhere else on the device).

All the versions of DmRouter available here and on other forums are for WM5 or greater. Does anyone have a version for WM2003? Or anyone with a WM2003 phone that is willing to upload this file for me?

Even the version for WM2003SE would be worth a shot.

Thanks.


----------



## asianmariposa (Jan 27, 2009)

*Synchronization Program between 2 flash drives over o2 flame*

Hi I was wondering if there exists a free open-source program that can sync 2 flash drives over o2 flame with OS: win5.0? I was able to connect a hub to my Flame and my next problem is how to sync those 2 flash drives that are connected in the hub. Is there a program that can do this? Please help me find one.... I really need it.....

Thanks!

You can contact me at my email if you found one.... Thanks again!!! I really need it....--->[email protected]


----------



## iheartjudy (Jan 27, 2009)

*new to the site*

hey I have a AT&T Tilt 8925 (HTC Kaiser 100) where do I look for programs that will work with my phone. I am new to the site if anyone can help I would appreciate it


----------



## wovens (Jan 27, 2009)

*I had an idea....maybe lack of sleep!*

You can tell me off or say I am barking mad but is there a hack or tweak that makes ALL the scroll bars (horizontal and vertical) as tall or as wide as the screen limits and also transparent so that we can use the finger for scrolling up or down, right or left from any application?
The application would differentiate scrolling from any other option by a time differential, i.e., how long the finger is left in a position (tap and hold?).
Is this at all possible? 

Thanks for reading this...


----------



## andreact77 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Calls Duration*

Is there any application that can count sms and the duration of out going calls? Please but not a plug in today becouse i have got htc touch hd and so i use the touch flo 3d, and not lc minutes becouse it to complicate to setting. I have tryed callstat too but with it i can't remove call from list
Thanks a lot


----------



## Synner (Jan 30, 2009)

*USB Audio*

Is there a way to access the phone audio streams via usb?

I use MyMobiler - great for remote operation while at the desk.  Incomming calls appear on my PC Screen complete with Call Display - I can click to answer - but I still have to use the phone to talk - and it's teathered by the USB Cable.

I would like to use my PC Mic and Speakers for hands free communication.  They work great for Skype - why not for my winmobile...

I tried to make this work with the Blue Tooth Handsfree setup to the PC - but could not get it to function correctly - very poor audio...

WM6 on IMate JasJam.

Thanks?!


----------



## dmxl (Feb 3, 2009)

*Scandisk software / defrag*

Hi there,

Do you guys know of a (freeware) utility that can check the filesystem of a windows mobile 6.1 (SDcard) device and do a defrag? I know Pocket Mechanic has built in utilities like that, but it comes with other built in utilities also that I don't need because I have other utilities to do the same.

Any idea's? Thanks!


----------



## DaVince (Feb 4, 2009)

*App to display new SMS on today screen*

Is there an app that just display new SMS on today screen other than ZoomSMS and Vito SMS-Chat?
Something that looks nicer perhaps?

Maybe something that looks like this:







Maybe just add a button to reply that goes to the default messaging threaded SMS.
That's it. No other fancy stuff.


----------



## georgedv (Feb 4, 2009)

*apps*

His is there an app on an htc that you can play a piano on it and .cab


----------



## graphic914 (Feb 6, 2009)

I would love to be able to record voice notes and have them show up on the today screen like it does for tasks?


----------



## big papa rich (Feb 6, 2009)

*Touch Dual (Neon300)*

I have been searching almost daly for any new Rom's for the Touch Dual Neon. I have only found a couple by Seth, and he has since stoped making any new ones. I would love to learn how to cook Rom's. Any help in this area would be most appreciated. When I am able to get one finished, I plan on posting it to share with my fellow Neon users.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## syf29 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Autoly ＂press＂a key when calls connected.*

sounds a little strange,but it's a "needed" for me.
my ppc is strange:when make/receive a call,i have to press the volume+ key one time (even though the in-call volume is already at the top).when the call is connected.otherwise,i will hear a not-so-loud voice from the other side,which i cannot catch what he/she is saying when i am at a noisy place(ex. on street,etc).
so, i want a small app,which "emulates" a key-press of volume+ when (both incoming and outgoing) calls are connected(answered by me or her) .this is what i need.(and maybe some others also need it).
just want a small app. no GUI interface are needed.
thx.


----------



## ibbeme (Feb 7, 2009)

Helo der,
I have a o2 Atom Life WM 5.0 and i tried to upgrade it to WM 6.0 by downloading the upgrade from o2 site.But when i run the uograde file after the download,it says it cannot extract.....Plz help me on this.


----------



## mithritades (Feb 7, 2009)

*HTC audio manager*

does anyone have a link to download the new version of HTC Audio Manager or better yet,does anybody know the latest version they have?....thnx in advance


----------



## mykeromo (Feb 7, 2009)

*Request*

hi ,i request any information about this device Ndrive S3000,but im interesting in 1Rom portuguese language ,,,,,,any help i thenks


http://www.techfaithwireless.com/english/products/products_handsets_WindowsMobile_3.htm

http://www.ndriveweb.com/products/product/32/:confused:


----------



## bbonzz (Feb 8, 2009)

*[NEW APP REQ] Book library*

Hi ppl, since i switched from palm i'm looking for a decent app to manage my book collection with a pc counterpart too. I've found software to manage music, video, cd, dvd, stamps, butterflies, coins... Everything is covered but books.
The only two ppc apps out there are:

- Wakefieldsoft BookBag Plus: the interface sucks, as all Wakefieldsoft apps; but this would be bearable if only the app worked... While doesn't: it manages a book collection of ~10 books, when more crashes. I've seen on their forum complaints since last june, and the reply is "wait".

- Booklib. This app seems nice, but seems also to be dead. Two years ago was promised a v2.0 release, that never came out. Same for the PC counterpart.

So ,my request: is someone intereset in making a finger-friendly (i've a touch HD), nice looking, and pc-syncable app to manage books collections? Or i am the only one that has many books (i haven't seen requests fr such an app in the whole Net)?

TIA


----------



## themonkbythesea (Feb 10, 2009)

*Skylook comparable app for WM6?*

I use an app for my PC called Skylook (www.skylook.biz) which basically integrates Skype into Outlook. I use it with Outlook 2007. I like it because it sends all my Skype calls (missed calls, voicemails, im chats) to my Outlook inbox. You can even play voicemails from your inbox. Also, you can call your Outlook contacts with Skype, within Outlook. I like it...and no i do not work for them. However, I emailed them regarding a version for the PPC, which they replied it is something they were looking into, but do not have as of yet. 

Is there a similar app for WM6? Or is there someone working on something like this on the forums? I've been searching with no luck?


----------



## materijalmen (Feb 10, 2009)

hello is there any programs  to record voice? the original which is in the diamond to simply, i need something to change the bitrate, change the output file let say not to be wav but mp3


----------



## Michiel V (Feb 11, 2009)

TweakMan said:


> *If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have one question, are there any progs and apps for the htc HD and does someone know where i can find them ??     thanks


----------



## Daanbpww (Feb 11, 2009)

*Skip music number audio*

Hello,
I use my kaiser with wm 6.1 frequently as a mp3 player. Normally I use the stock audiomanager (from HTC i think). It does what I want without any problems. There is only one thing. Is it possible to map the key on the earphones (this key normally is used to accept phonecalls) to a function of audiomanager without the need to have the screen of the kaiser on?

I would like to skip a music number (when I don't like the musicnumber) with the button on the earphones without the need to have my screen on (battery issues) and the need to take the kaiser out of my pocket. Is there any application or add-on that does this?

Excuse my english, it is not my native language.

Thanks you in advance for you reply.


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## *SajiB* (Feb 12, 2009)

*I have a Windows Mobile HTC Touch (GSM) ELF 0100, which is running in Windows Professional 6.0. Now I want to upgrade it to version 6.1 Can anyone tell me how to do it and where to find it ? Please specify the thread url to me here or PM me.* 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Martinhdk (Feb 12, 2009)

*Close programs*

Hey

REQ 

IDEA: *To have a program - or script, that at certain hours close specific programs - and (if possible) start them again.*

WHY: To save battery.

When going to bed at night it could be cool that all other features but the most needed are closed to prevent use of CPU and battery. (SIP, SENSOR, OPERA, Activesync and more like that)

Thx


----------



## metril (Feb 12, 2009)

*Old Cellphone as Handset for new Cellphone*

Hey guys. So, I have an old smartphone and I now have a nice HTC Fuze.

Is there is software or any way for me to connect my old cellphone to my Fuze and use my old phone as a handset? Similar to cordless phone systems with multiple handsets where you can pick up any handset to answer a call. Is this possible or could it be made possible?


Thanks


----------



## Sandordiez (Feb 13, 2009)

*Hello!*

Hi all, I am new to the forum but i am currently running a htc 6800 alltel, my question is are there any good programs that allow you to make markers or notes on Google Maps i am running windows 6.1. i also have Live Search on my ppc as well. Basicly what i am looking for is a program that will allow me to mark the top and bottom of pools as well as the side the pool is on in river systems. This will allow me to judge the amount of washout during spring thaw and mark where i have caught fish in the past.


----------



## rexdale_tiger (Feb 14, 2009)

Is there a software which makes my phone vibrate when i listen to songs and BASS pops in?
like something that will detect the frequency of the audio and will start the vibration.
just something that some of us would find really cool.


----------



## andrejbezjak (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello, 
I have a machine ido-NEON, which I bought in Dubai. The apparatus has a WM 5.0, Freescale i.MX21 350Mhz CPU, 128MB Flash ROM and 64MB SDRAM, a 2.8 inch display (240x320), etc.. 
I wonder whether there is any new version of WM, and in some way to update the appliance. 
Thank you.


----------



## southernpride74 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Manilla Programs*

I want to first say if this has already been put out and i have over looked it i am sorry. I either dont know what it is i really need as far as programs go or just could not find it. So SORRRY a head of time.

The Program or programs that i am looking for is all the software and instruction needed to make my own manilla 2d themes for a QVGA device. I usually find one thing here and there but i dont know if they will work together.

Once again i want to say thank you and sorry if i have wasted anyones time by having to post this stuff again.


----------



## DCTopTeam (Feb 18, 2009)

A software where u can compose text messages in the touch screen but not using the stylus? Just like in regular mobile phones... Thanks


----------



## DCTopTeam (Feb 18, 2009)

add: a very reliable anti-virus for Atom XDA,, thanks!!!


----------



## Paul_Days (Feb 18, 2009)

*HTC Diamond People Tab for Manila 2D*

Hello

I have many contacts and the Manila 2D tab has only 12 picture dial slots.  I am wanting to port the Diamond people tab, in which there is a limitless count of picture dial slots.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## ag43 (Feb 18, 2009)

i'm looking for a software to send free sms (i.e via icq) from ppc (not smartphone) and integrate as the default sms sending software.

thanks

ag


----------



## viklance (Feb 18, 2009)

*Mobile Based Encryption and Decryption System*

Hi guys Im Lance newly registered member of this great forum. Guys can i use your help about making a mobile application in symbian os mobile phones. about encryption and decryption of a text messages.Upon sending it can encrypt the message and upon receiving to the other cellphone it is encrypted and it can be decrypted.

I Hope you guys with great power and knowledge can help me on this.It's for  my Thesis Project this coming March.

Thnx in advance for those who can help me .


----------



## FireBird4 (Feb 20, 2009)

metril said:


> Hey guys. So, I have an old smartphone and I now have a nice HTC Fuze.
> 
> Is there is software or any way for me to connect my old cellphone to my Fuze and use my old phone as a handset? Similar to cordless phone systems with multiple handsets where you can pick up any handset to answer a call. Is this possible or could it be made possible?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In theory you could use the A2DP profile. If there were an app that allowed you to connect a phone as a bluetooth headset then you could answer the call with either phone and use either phone as the sound input and output. However they would need to be close enough together for bluetooth to work. You could also place calls with either handset and view the "host" phone's contacts. I don't know if such a program exists but if it doesn't it's high time it did.

What we really want is a program that can use ANY BT profile (or all) available to the devices in question. The Xperia X1 for instance has;
A2DP
HSP
HFP 1.5
PAN
HID
OPP
AVRCP
PBAP
SPP
SDAP

Look them up on wikipedia.

If I were a programmer I'd be making that app now.


----------



## DonParker (Feb 22, 2009)

*Restore ROM to "factory fresh"*

Hello Everyone, 

I am new to this site, and I have run into a problem with my sprint palm treo 700wx. It seems that for the past week it has been freezing and soft resetting itself. It usually does it when I'm surfing the internet. I have had the phone about 2 years, and it has been working great for the most part. 

I have done everything that I can think of to resolve the issue, I have soft reset the unit a number of times, and it will work fine for a little while. I have done a hard reset and left the memory card out of it. Again, It will work fine for a while, then start to freeze again. 

I don't know alot about hacking and changing the registry, but I was wondering if there is a program that will allow me to restore the ROM or registry to what it was when it left the factory. 

Forgive me for being ignorant, but I just can't afford to shell out 200 bucks for another phone, I love my treo, and want to keep using it. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## l3v5y (Feb 22, 2009)

DonParker said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this site, and I have run into a problem with my sprint palm treo 700wx. It seems that for the past week it has been freezing and soft resetting itself. It usually does it when I'm surfing the internet. I have had the phone about 2 years, and it has been working great for the most part.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A hard reset restores it everything to factory defaults. Your only other option (possibly the ROM image is corrupt) is to flash a new ROM to your device.


----------



## icks (Feb 22, 2009)

*Looking for wm 6.1 update for i620*

hello does anybody have the update for i620 wm6.1, or can someone tell me if does exist as someone has said they have it but will not tell me where from. thank you in advance


----------



## aqeelhaider (Feb 24, 2009)

*Htc max 4g voip software*

Hi,

I have read that the HTC MAX 4G has a built in VOIP software that supports Voice and Video over VOIP. Can somebody confirm if it supports SIP ans is it possible to install it on my Trinity?

Thanks.


----------



## DonParker (Feb 24, 2009)

*Donload a clean registry? Is that possible?*

Hello Again, 

I just learned how to falsh the ROM on my Sprint Palm Treo 700wx. But I still seem to be running in to the same problems with my phone. I have reinstalled wm5 on it, multiple hard resets, soft resets, etc. 

I may sound a little ignorant, but again, I'm just learning. Is there a way to erase the registry and reinstall a clean one? 

I was reading about firmware, somehow if that was to get corrupt, can I wipe, and reinstall it? 



                                                                Thanks In Advance
                                                                Don


----------



## DaveHelps (Feb 24, 2009)

*Outlook 2003/2007 add-in to browse Pocket Outlook PIM database*

Hi all

Outlook runs my life, and using the Outlook Hotmail Connector I can now see all my Windows Live contacts, calendars, mail etc within Outlook 2007. Yay!

My phone is setup to activesync with Outlook, but what I _really_ want is to be able to browse the Pocket Outlook database from Outlook 2007 on my PC. Sorta like the attached pic.







I've got some experience with vbscripting and the Excel and Windows Media object models, which I guess I could transfer to the PC Outlook side, but I've never done anything with mobile development. Anyone out there game for a challenge?

Or is there already one and do my googling skills need work?

Cheers

.Dave


----------



## TurboX2 (Feb 25, 2009)

*New Texas Instruments Emulator*

The one that is currently out was developed in 2003, the time period when Pocket PC's were in the $600+ range, and the use of them as a phone wasnt planned, and QVGA was hi def.

http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/309/30978.html

So i was wondering if someone knew of a better version (preferribly one that works on VGA) or could rebuilt the current version to work better.


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## adils2008 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, im searching for a sms application for wm5 ppc which works over internet, gprs, wifi connection using known couple of server to send free sms worldwide. i know it has not build yet by any softwarez companies does any1 here who can and enough capable to devolope such software? Find challenging? yes it is, but lets try and work on it best of luck


----------



## jkeezy (Feb 26, 2009)

*Cingular 8125 Lock Feature*

I'm brand new and was trying out some new downloads. I downloaded spb pocket plus. I didn't like it and when i removed it, my phones lock feature was gone. Now I can't lock the keys. I use this feature often and was wondering if anyone knew of a way to get it back.


----------



## Night_N (Feb 27, 2009)

Need the program for deleting reminders of missed calls if a press the red button.


----------



## XDA Taher (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi,
I have an HTC P3350 and i had flashed it "Artemis Touch 4.01 Full with 4 sided cube" some time back, but the problem now is that i am unable to flash any other ROMs on my phone.I have already tried the method mentioned above but unfortunately it dint work. Being a newbie i am a bit hesitant to try all sorts of things without being certain. Can any one please help me outta this.

These are the details that are displayed when i switch on the device:
IPL 3.17.0001
SPL 3.17.0000
GSM 03.07.98
OS 3.13.00 

Thank you.


----------



## lenny123 (Mar 1, 2009)

*i neeed helpp*

hey i have a htc s621 and i started it up and now it wont come on its stuck on the start up screen


----------



## Popoman91 (Mar 1, 2009)

I've got a Hitachi HPW-600EUT with WindowsCe 2.11.
I want to know if i can upgrade the os of the device with another version of WindowsCe and how cah i do it.
Thanks to all and sorry for my bad english. I'm italian. I'm doing my best to use a correct english


----------



## zerophrame (Mar 3, 2009)

*Sony LocationFree WM6*

Netfront recently cut availability for LocationFree software for WM6.
It just doesn't make sense that there's nothing available...and so I humbly submit a request that someone in the XDA community save me (and any other people that are looking for a solution). 

I've been looking forever for a cab file, and have finally succumbed to posting for help here.  
I thank you in advance for any help that can be provided.  

-ZP


----------



## thewer (Mar 3, 2009)

*Help for new app: Finger-friendly Taskbar*

Hi there -

I hope I got this posted in the right section:
It's an idea for a finger-friendly app like ICbar, Wisbar, etc.

I did attach an image, how it (approximately) should looke like - it's just a quick dirty mockup to get the idea.

Description:
While I love my stylus (try working Excel with your thumb), at least the today screen should be finger-friendly.
Unfortunately I'm not too much of a programmer (only script languages) and while I've got some ideas about how to make it work, skills aren't good enough and I need some help.
So this app should replace the 'taskbar' by grouping similar items in one big button and support kind of gestures (I don't wanna call it slides as this sounds so Iphone-like and actually the idea of gestures etc existed long before).

Let's start with the 'application' button at the top right corner:
- REALLY close an app by a simple 'gesture down'on the button or - if you don't like gestures - press the button (menu shows up) & then press the close button.
- Minimize an app by gesture left down or two presses again.
- third button in the menu for free use (e.g. help, new instance of app, e.g. explorer, ...)

The 'stats' button left from the app button:
- Shows battery and sound status (I don't think with a modern phone/PDA you need RAM or ROM/SD information always on top)
- flashes on alerts, e.g. low battery (button press will show info window then)
- More detailed information on press: volume/backlight adjustment + RAM/ROM/Card/battery info

The taskswitcher button:
- shows active app + time
- On press while show a menu for showing the home screen or switching to another app

The start button will (according to preferences) either show the normal start menu or a launcher (with tabs or similar for grouping items)

Nice would be if
- skinable
- transparent (e.g. by overlaying the skin's png on the wallpaper background right before applying the newly created image as skin)


Anyone interested in creating such an application?


----------



## JBASTOS77 (Mar 3, 2009)

*I need help please*

hi there i need help please im have ti hardreset my qpeck ph10b cant any one tell me how its urgent thanks pelasse reply soon...i m new at this


----------



## nerdcore (Mar 9, 2009)

*TouchFLO clock as a today plugin.*

I'm currently using the TouchFO 3d UI in conjunction with SecondToday on my SE x1. In hopes to make the two at least look like they are part of the same UI, I was hoping to have the TF3D flipping clock as a plugin for my today screen. (preferably the exact clock with full animation)

Has this been done already, or could someone please do this? With as many people as I see on these forums using such a UI config I'm sure it would be well received.


----------



## -PiLoT- (Mar 11, 2009)

*[IDEA] Tie Fighter App*

ive got an idea for an app basically

the gsensor can be used to detect speeds so why isnt there ann app that when you move the phone at acetain speed makes the sound of the tie fighter

then there could be like a few buttons at the button that makes the sounds on the lasers from various ships

anyomne????

(go easy im a GEEK)


----------



## jdiperla (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello I am using a Samsung Omnia i910 from Verizon. Other than a way to get the GPS working on this phone with 3rd party software there are a few app requests.

I am looking for an ebook text reader like the new "Classics" reader for Iphone, where it supporst the features of mobipocket reader, but also has the graphical capability of having a graphic-rich bookshelf, perspective page turning and bookmarks with animations when you are done reading a book. 

For more info on it, go here: http://classicsapp.com/
For a video: http://video.google.com/videosearch...F-8&sa=N&tab=iv#q=classics+iphone&hl=en&emb=0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ramanujam (Mar 14, 2009)

*ultimate 6150*

i have ultimate 6150, which rom i should try for?
i want good applications.
help me out.


----------



## RealRellik (Mar 17, 2009)

jdiperla said:


> I am looking for an ebook text reader like the new "Classics" reader for Iphone, where it supporst the features of mobipocket reader, but also has the graphical capability of having a graphic-rich bookshelf, perspective page turning and bookmarks with animations when you are done reading a book.
> 
> For more info on it, go here: http://classicsapp.com/
> For a video: http://video.google.com/videosearch...F-8&sa=N&tab=iv#q=classics+iphone&hl=en&emb=0
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------

Click to collapse



The Reader should understand the .epub format.


----------



## hemang9820396636 (Mar 17, 2009)

*upgrade my 02 neo ?????*

Hi guys,

im sorry thar I have to ask. In the last 3 days, I´ve read a lot, but I can't find any hints for my Problem.I HAVE BEEN USING O2 NEO XDA PAST ONE YEAR..... NOW I FEEL LIKE UPGRADING MY CELL. . BUT I DONT KNOW HOW ????/. . . WANT TO UPGRADE MY ROM ,,,, RADIO , , , EVERYTHING ????


----------



## SmokeyJBluntz (Mar 18, 2009)

*a bill notification*

i would like a today app that you can set user defined bills (loans, phone bill, rent, cable, electricity, insurance, what ever) weekly, monthly, yearly... have it display what bills are do within a user defined amount of days on the today screen... maybe some icons like a lil house, phone, lightning bolt (electricity), $ sign, car.... 

so say i have rent set at the 20th of every month, i can set it to show me rent is do in 5 days on my today screen, once its payed take it off the today until its within 5 days of being due again... or show a lil pic of a house with a 5 next to it

then also have a full screen that you can set each bill as payed when you pay, and look back at a database of what date you made payments on each bill, amounts, so on... 

if you have seen the program "birthdays" i got the idea from that and just kept thinking


----------



## HyoImowano (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm looking for the latest version of RSS Hub...I've seen posts about 1077 and also it being included in ROMs, but no sign of a CAB, it's also very hard to search for since the xda developers search ignores words =>3 characters...


----------



## brutalsweet (Mar 18, 2009)

*Help me pls ! Eten Glofiish M700*

Can some one help me with a WM5 for this PDA ? Software-Environment
Embedded- Operating;System:	 Microsoft Windows Mobile 5.0 for Pocket PC Phone Edition (Magneto) AKU 3.2.0
Operating-System+Kernel:	 Windows CE 5.1.422 ....

HELP PLS


----------



## dcooterfrog (Mar 18, 2009)

*is there a freeware profile swithcer*

I used to use phone alarm but it as a bit heavy weight  to use just for profiles
schedule profile would be great


----------



## Rafauw (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi 
i'm looking for a game to run on HTC kaiser with WM 5/6 like LUMINA for Iphone
(touching squares and remembering them ) 
searched everywhere and didnt find anything ?
possibly someone knows anything like it ?


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## nytris07 (Mar 19, 2009)

*a few questions*

Hello I have few questions.

I have a sprint touch pro and im trying to get it to sync with my TOMTOM GO 730, I have got all the feature to qork Ie hands free audio and bluetooth data,
but I'm trying to find a program that will allow me to take advantage of the SMS sync, I would like to be able to get my text msgs to the tomtom so i can read and reply on the tomtom rather than the touch pro. I have found a few old threads about this but couldnt really find any info on if this is even possible or not.

and an off question.
The tomtom go runs off linux, so i was just wonder if a andriod port was even possible on it?
Thank you.
 srry posted this in the wrong spot and i dont know how to move it.


----------



## panie_ft (Mar 20, 2009)

*Help Me: Window Media Player mobile (for WM 5)*

Hii all,

I Had a problem with my HP Ipaq 6818, it can't working properly because (I guess) some of files of my Window media player was deleted intuitively, then the player can't working as expected. My Window Media pLayer can't read all tone files such as .midi, Mp3 etc. So default ring can be used. I don't know it has happened. As I know the only way to fix it is by re-install ROM or ROM upgrade coz Window media player is part of the window mobile. I can't found any installer for the media player mobile WM.5.
fyi, When i try to load the ring tone then the notification was "this Ring tone is corrupted or unavailable" so only old ring only that I can hear rightnow, and it so boring

Need your suggestion to the anybody who know how to fix it without flashing/re-install my ROM. Will be very appreciated if somebody can help me. 

or pls someone inform me a link for installer of Window MEdia Player if it was available. I have try to seek it, unfortunately I can't find it yet.

Note: I hope my post not in the wrong spot
Thank you


----------



## chrisportela (Mar 22, 2009)

*A Better task manager*

I've been thinking about making a task manager app that is more friendly to the GTD system(if you don't know what it is i HIGHLY recommend googing it and buying the book by david allen). The one in WM6 is just horrible because to switch between differnt catagories a huge pain compared to other phone apps. On top of that it seems not even the GTD website has a solution to this problem.

The issue is though that I simply don't have the time to learn how to, or even DO this in C#.net or anything because of school. 

So here is my request. Could someone please make an app that acts similar to how the SPB diary works with a tree list kind of thing to show all the tasks but by catagory or something? Like i.e. there is a catagory named School and tasks in that catagory like 'do homework' and 'study for final'. Then there would be a little colaspable section for school and in the expanded section of that there is 'do hw' and 'study for final'. and you can complete those tasks and whatever.

If any one can help me with this. It would be greatly appriciated. I'm sure many many others would *LOVE *to have this too.


----------



## luistricker (Mar 23, 2009)

*I need Help. Manilla 2D*

Please who can tell me if the manilla 2D run over the Daxian X999 (WM6) and touch flow feacture? 

If it is posible please send me the direcction Step by Step, because i Installed it but when the windows start in the screen a text says:

"Tap here to launchTouchFlow"

when I touch the screen, it says:

"Launching Touchflow..."

and repeat, but never launch.

What is mising? pls help me.


----------



## maelstromcito (Mar 23, 2009)

*I have some questions!!!*

Hi averybody:
I don't understand English very well so I can't write my questions right.
But I don't know what is the software or application for to charge games or another applications on my mobile phone.

I have a Daxian Mobile Phone A968 and it have a Processor TI OMAP 850, yes or no?

I hope you can help me, because I need to know how to do this.

Thanks a lot.

Roberto
I´m from México City.


----------



## chrisportela (Mar 23, 2009)

luistricker said:


> Please who can tell me if the manilla 2D run over the Daxian X999 (WM6) and touch flow feacture?
> 
> If it is posible please send me the direcction Step by Step, because i Installed it but when the windows start in the screen a text says:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try downloading M2DC, the config application for Manilla 2d and just try changing the tabs that are shown until it works. that happened to me too. Seemed the operator and myfaves tabs weren't too good for me.


----------



## optiknerv (Mar 24, 2009)

*Req a VGA dialer or mod to WM Dialer*

I have done much searching across xda and the web and have still yet to find what i am looking for. I have a diamond and like many people i disabled the HTC dialer due to the ring delay.
I have been using the standard wm dialer. I am quite happy with the incall screen this provides but i am unhappy with just one aspect of the dialing screen. I like the smart dialing feature and use this all the time only ever using "contacts" for sms. BUT I find that sometimes it is difficult to select a name from the rather small list above the keypad. I dont see the point in the dialed digits being displayed so large as they do not need to be selected with a finger. I have therefore been looking for a way to reduce the size of the dialed numbers and increase the size of the contacts in the list. Couldnt find any tweak to do this
I did find a program yesterday (cant remember its name now) that displayed easily selectable tabs in place of the small menu items sadly twas qvga only and develpment had been stopped years ago. I have looked at using alternatives such as phonex ect but these come with incall screens and call history lists ect which i dont need or want. All i want is slightly larger menu items OR a simple dialer screen only, no incall screen ect but i would like it to look nice tho.
Does anyone know how this mod could be made or of any app suitable? I've attatched a screeny to give you an idea of what i mean

Thanks Guys and Gals

Found the program again. it is called EZDial. would be perfect if it were vga from what I could make out how its supposed 2 work on qvga


----------



## gfandrea (Mar 24, 2009)

*Skin for VITO SMS-Chat*

I like vito sms-chat but is grafics is hugly..
can someone make a skin for it? meaby in Diamond style! I have tryed to use the Ezimput grafics, but i am not very good with photoshop! 

Thank you!


----------



## Dreamka210 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dream App 
I was long time looking for and hope that may eb someone can develop it, or tell me if it is already exist. So i want a book reader for WM6.1  So i dream about app that would turn the page on the finger action like in pictures album, or vertically as does opera.  
 Now i use a haali reader, and i dont like the realization of the tap, so something that you dont tap but move your finger could be really grate!!! And i am sure a lot of people would appreciate it .


----------



## bulletproof_78 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Request for "Password Protected Folder" program*

Hellooo to All

I'm requesting a program / have an idea whereby you can create a Folder in you Device/Internal Storage and Password Protect it. Hence if you try to access the folder by means of File Explorer/Total Commander/Resco Explorer/what not it will prompt a Password. That way you can save your important documents and stuffs in your PDA without worrying about if it gets lost/stolen/friends-who-loves-to-intrude-in-the-privacy-of-others .... 

I've done some searching but what I could find is the ones that Password Protect your inbox. 

Hope somebody could help.


----------



## hotlemongingerhoney (Mar 28, 2009)

*Focus to user's eyes*

Hi gentlemen,
Is there any program or can somebody create a program for my HTC Polaris that display fonts/graphics, adjusted to my +1.5 eyes? I'm wearing glasses but sometimes forget it, and in that condition, it's very hard for me to adjust focus to my Polaris display.
I'm dreaming of a dedicated button that change the focus on the display. It will make me see my Polaris sharp and clean, although for other people it will seen blurred. I just hope that the same concept can works also to my Notebook as well.
I think it's not too much to ask, am I?


----------



## hotlemongingerhoney (Mar 28, 2009)

*Sounds to make mosquitos away...*

Hi gentlemens,
Again, I'm asking a foolish application for My HTC Polaris. I live in Indonesia where mosquitos think they have right to sucks my blood without permission 
So, is there anybody here who can make a program that generates sounds to annoy mosquito, coccroach, ants, and their friends? If they're hungry, they can choose other people who doesn't have this program.
I really think this is not too much to ask, am I?


----------



## opelman (Mar 28, 2009)

*HTC HOME original plugin wanted*

hi,
i'm Opelman over in London England, and i've just bought a second hand T-Mobile MDA Vario III. it doesn't have HTC Home with it and i'd like to get this for it.
does anyone have a download for the original version of HTC Home for my model?
Opelman


----------



## DroidDotBot (Mar 31, 2009)

*How about "Ultim8 still picture viewer"*

*Mr_Sun_Dream* - had a rom with a "pictures on glass" picture viewer = below (BA forum!!)
including the "choosing the album/directory auto search screen" #===# for showing the album #===#

Please *Programmers/Developers*, combine it with 

*hTC's* album2/2.5 = [SEARCH, xda's] #===# for the manipulation of viewed image #===#

as a cab file, preferable. and as ever . . . <if something similar exists

*hTC's*"Ultim8 still picture viewer" USPV


----------



## DroidDotBot (Mar 31, 2009)

*That [search] button 3rd from right*



opelman said:


> hi,
> i'm Opelman over in London England, and i've just bought a second hand T-Mobile MDA Vario III. it doesn't have HTC Home with it and i'd like to get this for it.
> does anyone have a download for the original version of HTC Home for my model?
> Opelman

Click to collapse



That [search] button 3rd from right, just found 2 = took 3 mins
what *hTC* PHONE U got [wiki]


----------



## snrbrn (Apr 1, 2009)

*Visual Basic Install*

Visual Basic will not install on my win 2k with SP4. The Following error pops up:

vs_setup.ms_ cannot be opened. 
Click Retry to try again or click cancel
to stop setup.

Any solutions????


----------



## DhaMajoR (Apr 1, 2009)

A Mac Theme


----------



## cPT.cAPSLOCK (Apr 2, 2009)

What i really like to see is a M2D/TF2D Steampunk theme.
I've seen a few 'oldie' themes, but they lack at the 'steam' part 

Since it's just a theme I won't die without it, but I'd really like to see one


----------



## jufofu (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello.
I'm looking for a ringtone randomizer: it should choose a random ringtone after each call. Moreover, it shouldn't use default WM ringtone system, as it copies chosen tones from storage card to main memory, which is inacceptable.
I understand it is quite a useless thing, and that's the reason it hasn't been created already, although it seems to be an simple task.
Here's an example of solving a couple of problems (autotranslated from Russian): translated by google.

A translation of code comments:

first code part (getting contacts from outlook):
//Getting the contacts
//Getting categories
//It's very easy to reload the ringtone, but remember
//that pocket outlook changes the collection while saving,
//that's why foreach won't go

second code part (using the WMPLib):
//If the user has tone repeating switched on, our melody will stop, and that's not what we need
//Melody chosen by the user

Here are the sources: http://werder.nm.ru/wToneManager_Src.zip


----------



## josefcrist (Apr 2, 2009)

i would like a program to give my phone the bluetooth profile to act as a bluetooth keyboard with out any extra software. also i think that is a way cool idea to make a mosquito repellent software.


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## Mitzidupree (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey peeps. 

I am not really sure whether am posting in the right thread or not, but the description given in this thread suits me most, instead of opening a thread.

Anyways, a while back, in this forum, I checked a thread per how to switch your Omnia firmware version to another [country] version. But I have lost the link and now I am unbale to find it.

Any help please?


----------



## cPT.cAPSLOCK (Apr 3, 2009)

Another thing I'd like to see is some skins for the _default_ Windows Mobile agenda, or something that can replace it and that does appear at the htc-homescreen in TF2D like the default one, and can be synced with outlook trough activesync 

Did some googling, but didn't find anything in the little time I had.


----------



## kosmodisk (Apr 3, 2009)

flute, which is using microphone like on iphone


----------



## moochermick (Apr 3, 2009)

*asda mobile*

is there a cab for asda mobile mms/gprs settings - could someone make one please.


----------



## murdocha (Apr 4, 2009)

*SMS Forwarder*

Does anyone know of an application where I can bulk forward all x thousand of my SMS messages to a mobile number?

 (o2 bluebook, online backup storeage, http://www.o2.co.uk/explore/bluebook?dest=http://bluebook.o2.co.uk/?action=join)


----------



## craze209 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Customized Notification on HTC Diamond*

I want to change the default sound that is played when the called party disconnects the call.

I've tried modifying HKCU\ControlPanel\Sounds\CallDrop\Sound from the default calldrop.wav to my .wav file but the sound does not play! Infact the calldrop.wav too does not play.

I know that this thing works coz I had this modification on the HTC Elf and it worked like a charm.  Any help on this will be much appreciated.

--------------------------
*HTC Touch
HTC Touch Diamond*


----------



## marc6057 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Profile Manager / Meeting Detection for HTC Touch Pro*

Can someone create something for the HTC Touch Pro to work with Outlook to automatically set the phone to Vibrate or Silent when there is a meeting scheduled in Outlook?

I've been looking trough the forums for about 2 hours now and can't find anything that covers this for the HTC Touch Pro - if there is I apologize (can you post the link?)

Thanks in advance for anyone who takes this on.  It's a huge deal for me as I either forget to turn off ringer in meetings or forget to turn it back on after them.


----------



## margueta (Apr 7, 2009)

*No video sound through Bluetooth*

I don't know in what category this falls but here it goes:
It has been almost a year since I acquire a HTC X7501 which I’ve been very satisfied with it, but recently I purchased a device that makes the sounds of music played on the device to be heard through the car stereo via blue tooth, and works fine with music but when I tried to play a video the sound does not goes through the BT instead it is played on the device speakers. So my question is if there is a way to make the video sound to be played through the blue tooth.
Thanks in advance for any help you can provide


----------



## tomjones2235 (Apr 7, 2009)

*8125*

anyone have new os 6.0 for htc 8125  att please.

thank you.


----------



## craze209 (Apr 7, 2009)

craze209 said:


> I want to change the default sound that is played when the called party disconnects the call.

Click to collapse



 No help yet?

--------------------------
*HTC Touch
HTC Touch Diamond*


----------



## Intenso74 (Apr 8, 2009)

*WM6 .Cab*

Hello.

The USB-Port of my HTC TyTN has broken, and it has still got WM5 on it. The only way to sync it, is via bluetooth. I want to install WM6 on it, but i only have a .exe file of the installer. Is there a way to convert it to a .cab file, or is there a .cab file for the TyTN (I prefer Dutch, but English is OK as well).

Thanks,

Niels

(Sorry for my bad English, but i'm Dutch)


----------



## dancemacabre (Apr 10, 2009)

A program that can change the vibration pattern of incoming calls / SMS. The program currently available is VAlert that change the vibration pattern for CALLS. Is there any program that change the vibrate pattern of SMS? Please let me know if I missed out..

- I saw this Smart Vibrator for Andriod, so i was thinking if anyone can make something similar for Windows Mobile 



> https://slideme.org/application/smart-vibrator
> 
> You can compose the vibration pattern by:
> "." Short vibration
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## maiahsdad (Apr 10, 2009)

*Samsung Epix*

Hello, I was told by someone that XDA also provides custome ROMS, updates, software, etc. for the Epix since it's Windows Mobile 6.1. I can't find very much information regarding this. 

Is there a site that is just for this, or do we not provide that support for this device?

Thanks so much.


----------



## cignu (Apr 12, 2009)

In this thread I explained my issue, but maybe here's the place to receive an answer:

to cut a long story short, the italian wm6.1 provides a keyboard with stressed vowels in those places where, in the english wm, there are some reeeeally useful buttons like "!" "?" "@" " ' " ... and I'd like to have this one. Changing the os language to english doesn't help, and as suggested by Jademan in that thread, I probably need some registry editing.

Can you help me?


----------



## winclassy (Apr 13, 2009)

*any contacts manager / address book with password security for HTC3400 WM6*

Is there any contacts manager / address book with password security which replaces default contacts in WM5/6? What I'm looking for is a contact manager in which I can protect all/individual contacts with password.
I tried SKB Mobile Contacts but the problem is when receiving incoming call from a protected/hidden contact the phone displays only the phone number not contact name. Plz help.


----------



## Intenso74 (Apr 13, 2009)

Intenso74 said:


> Hello.
> 
> The USB-Port of my HTC TyTN has broken, and it has still got WM5 on it. The only way to sync it, is via bluetooth. I want to install WM6 on it, but i only have a .exe file of the installer. Is there a way to convert it to a .cab file, or is there a .cab file for the TyTN (I prefer Dutch, but English is OK as well).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




After five days still no reaction??¿¿

Can anyone answer my question, please?


----------



## DhaMajoR (Apr 13, 2009)

I would like to See Google Chrome Mobile!!


----------



## tokataro (Apr 14, 2009)

*Auto-fn for numeric fields*

There is one feature that I had on an early RIM device that I'd love to see someone implement on the fuze: If a text entry field could only accept numeric input, like for a date or phone number, instead of having to hold down fn/shift you could just hit the corresponding alpha keys normally, but numbers would still come out. Just a little added convenience, but it would add up, especially if it worked in the contacts app.


----------



## graveghoul (Apr 15, 2009)

*Newbie: All i want to do is make a theme*

I have the t-mobile G1. I know it's RC33 through much reading on this forum i know that knowing that lil tidbit is an important factor, am i right? 

So from here i would be please as punch to know *how i could go about developing a theme MYSELF with photoshop CS*. what links will i need to go to to read about it. Would programs will i need to install? and in general what will need to be done to freakin get myself making and installing a graveyard theme on my poor lil g1?

Any help would MUCH be appreciated!

*Thank You!*


----------



## janoschka (Apr 16, 2009)

*Today plugin Mailpreview*

Hallo,

after unfortunately trys to use manila, i now have test ultimate launcher. Its great. But what I am missing ist the mail and messaging preview on an envelope-picture like this in manila.

Does there exist an Tody-Plugin for this.

Hope somebody can help.

Greetings


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## Druktenis (Apr 16, 2009)

*HTC Touch Pro WM6.1 Prof*

Can anyone provide me with a link to a cab file that will allow flash player to work when opening video content from email/aol.  I've looked everywhere.  The only way I can view it is to find it on youtube, etc.  Thanks

Daryl


----------



## cippy69 (Apr 20, 2009)

*software request for my xda exec*

hi 
   i got an xda exec and i need a "phone" file or the certificate i would be very grateful to anyone who i can get the file from or an upgrade so i can use my exec again and finally be able to call out and recieve calls many thanks cippy


----------



## dubLeE (Apr 21, 2009)

I need a program for my Treo 750 that will allow me to password protect only certain just portions of my phone such as SMS, MMS, pictures, documents, and etc. and not the entire phone.

I need to keep noisy people out of my stuff but yet still be able to use my phone without having to unlock it every time!


----------



## GreenOmnia (Apr 21, 2009)

*PapiJump*

Hi!
My idea is to make a game, similar to Papi Jump (a great game for iPhone) - you can see the game on this link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQxltToeNXo . It's an arcade game - you control a jumping ball with tilting your device.
It would be great if could make this game work for Windows Mobile.


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 21, 2009)

Intenso74 said:


> After five days still no reaction??¿¿
> 
> Can anyone answer my question, please?

Click to collapse



read the wiki and search for flashing via sd card. (ps it sounds to me like you do not fully undestand the process of flashing. MAKE SURE YOU DO RESEARCH OR YOU CAN BRICK YOUR DEVICE)


----------



## yuliusxdadev (Apr 22, 2009)

*Battery Charging Manager*

I've been searching for a battery charging management utility to no success. Please if anyone can create this application I would be grateful. Here's the features I feel would be good:

1) Starting and cutting off power (AC and USB) based on user specified voltages and temperature.
2) Limit current for charging and discharging (?)
3) Shows battery percentage
4) Set Warning Levels (Alarms)
5) current levels

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## big-jim (Apr 23, 2009)

*Software request for my htc touch cruise (wm 6.1)*

Hi,
im looking for a tiny app that helps my routing my audio.

My Problem: I plug my touch cruise into the active holder. The active holder has a connector for charging and for audio out. As soon as the device is connected, there is no more audio to hear from the internal speaker. The audio can only be heard with the headset. Until today i start the fm-radio aplication. There is a button to chose between headset and internal speaker. But it is anoying always to start the fm-radio to switch the audio-path. I would be pleased to have a tiny app to switch the audio. I'v seen the key in the registry for this item, but i'm not able to built an application, nor does it help to change the registry key manualy. It seems that only that fm-radio-software is able to switch the audio-path. Maybee its posible to fix it with mortscript but i'm not that genuine to put it together that it works.

Thank you in advance
Big-Jim
I'm sorry for my poor english - I'm german


----------



## richabi (Apr 24, 2009)

*Birthday notification/reminder*

I like to wish my people happy birthday. I have been saving their special day into my phone but want to know if anyone can code a script or tiny program that will bring up a notification reminding me of a friend's bday?

Thanks for looking! Have an awesome day.


----------



## GreenOmnia (Apr 26, 2009)

*Game*

My idea is to make a game, similar to Papi Jump (a great game for iPhone) - you can see the game on this link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQxltToeNXo . It's an arcade game - you control a jumping ball with tilting your device.


----------



## GreenOmnia (Apr 26, 2009)

*G-Watch fix*

I've got another request - could anyone please fix my problem with G-Watch ( http://ageye.de/index.php?s=gwatch/about )? Because when I instal it on my Samsung Omnia, every time when I press a hardware key on the Today screen, it opens G-Watch. That means, no use for any shortcuts.
It would be great if someone would fix that 
(I've already told that on the ageye forum, but it seems the developer there isn't very interested in doing that)


----------



## tsenauskas (Apr 27, 2009)

How about an RDP client that does not require a login?


----------



## Astronout (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi there,

I've been looking for quite a while now for a particular app. To no avail. Now, I just read the new features list of Exchange 2010, and it features exactly what I'm looking for. So here I renew my quest.

------ In a nutshell:
I am looking for an app that backs up and restores text messages and call logs on my Exchange server over-the-air as they arrive.
------

------ Detailed explaination
Let me explain it in full detail. The idea behind it is very simple. I have an Exchange Server and I have an unlimited data plan. Most of my important data is stored on the Exchange Server, so that in case of a device failure all is save. Except for SMS text messages and call logs. All back-up software I have seen back-up this data once a day to a SD Card (Sprite also to a FTP-server, I believe). So, every back-up is at max 24h old and stored on an inconvenience place.
So, I was wondering if there is a piece of software that is able to intercept text messages / calls and store them over-the-air as they arrive (preferably without sending them) on my Exchange Server? Preferably, this app should be able to restore the items back to the device.

I used Sprite Archie before, which achieved approximately the same. Except for that it wasn't able to restore messages and logs. Also, Phonelog does more or less the same, but stores the items in the agenda. Sprite is developing something similar, Virtual Mobile, but is currently in beta stage and stores the info on their server.
There are a few other apps I've come across, but weren't quite what I'm looking for.

The foremost advantage of it, is that it renders daily backups as history. I need not worry about that anymore. It is all save in a cloud somewhere. I can replace my device if it gets stolen, but not my text messages 
Microsoft also sees the potentials of it, and decided to support text messages synchronisation with their upcoming Exchange 2010.

So, I was wondering if anyone knows an app which meets my requirements, or whether someone is willing and able to develop such app. I'd be very interested.

Thanks in advance!

Astronout


----------



## Maconi (Apr 29, 2009)

*Samsung Eternity (SGH-A867)*

I've noticed this board is mostly for Smart Phones and Windows Mobile, but I decided to make this post in hopes that there were a few good developers out there who could work with proprietary software.

The Samsung Eternity community has been pressuring Samsung to release an update to their phone for a while now to no avail. There are multiple things we have tried to change or fix with the stock phone like fixing the permanent Ascending Ringing (regardless of if you put it on Normal or Descending, it always Ascends), removing the 300kb Ringtone Limit, or allowing custom wallpapers on the Phone Lock Screen (when you lock the phone it cycles through a few stock wallpapers).

The community has been searching for the "Master Key" to allow us to alter some of these things but we haven't had any luck yet and I'm sure there has to be other ways to do it. So after some searching I came across this site and there seems to be quite a few knowledgeable people who I thought might be able to help us. I'm sure the community would be more than happy to donate money for any assistance. Thank you for your time and we hope to hear from you soon.

http://www.samsung-eternity.com


----------



## Omega Ra (Apr 29, 2009)

I was wondering if one of you talented programmers out there could come up with a File exploring software similar to Total Commander with one key difference, that picture files could be viewed as thumbnails (like when you go to change the backround in MS3 you can see the pics.) that would be nice as sometimes when I am using TC I want to select a pic, but it will be named sshot000.jpg or something and I don't remember which it is. So instead of having to open each one to see which it is it would be cool if they were thumbnails.


----------



## guharajdeep (Apr 30, 2009)

*Free antivirus request*

Hi all

i am looking for a free( but capable) antivirus software for my  htc touch 3g.

Please suggest some.


----------



## nowshining (May 1, 2009)

After X seconds close out hackmaster from wizcode.com - then do a release of RAM, and also what would be nice is an RAM free_er that after one closes an application it auto re-frees the RAM, and last, but NOT least is an application that pre-caches the icons in the programs folder, etc.. on every bootup...

edit: My device = ppc w/2003, and No .Net apps please


----------



## pdamouse (May 1, 2009)

I would love a way to use my Bluetooth mouse with my WM6 device.

BlueInput would work, except my device has a Broadcom Bluetooth Stack and BlueInput only works with MS Bluetooth Stacks. 

So I'd either like a way to get the Broadcom Stack to support the mouse - or some way to install a MS Bluetooth Stack on my device.

Thanks very much,
Peter


----------



## Acky (May 2, 2009)

*Touch Mix*

Hey guys,

I'm wondering if this application for the iPhone would be able to be ported to Windows Mobile devices and if so then would someone be able to do it?

http://www.touch-mix.com/deadmau5/

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Touch-Mix-Deadmau5-Edition/61388574531

It's basically an application where you can play and mix tracks into each other, just like with dj decks or dj software, also at the moment if you get the application on an iPhone it is only limited to ten tracks from the artist 'Deadmau5' and you can't add and use your own music files in the application, but if someone ported this application for Windows Mobile devices then I'm sure it would easily be possible to use your own music files?

If this post doesn't get much interest then I'll post it in other sections.


----------



## joel2009 (May 2, 2009)

erres said:


> Hello!
> I have got the Xda Diamond (~HTC Diamond from o2 Germany) with Windows mobile 6.1
> I´m studying at the Technological University of Berlin. To log on the local area network (eduroam) of the university, I need a VPN client. But there is no version working with WM6.1, I tried about three different clients (it always says, that ... is no win32-application)
> For example that one (as recommended by the network administration of the TU Berlin):
> ...

Click to collapse



that is not a windows mobile application, its a desktop app.


----------



## joel2009 (May 2, 2009)

guharajdeep said:


> Hi all
> 
> i am looking for a free( but capable) antivirus software for my  htc touch 3g.
> 
> Please suggest some.

Click to collapse



You don't need antivirus for your phone. Even in the slim chance you got a virus on your phone, its not worth the resourse usage to have one running all the time. 

(I've been running wm for give or take 4 years now without ever getting a virus.)


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## Snoman002 (May 4, 2009)

I appoligize if this has been discussed or asked before, I frequent PPCGeeks for my Touch Pro so I am not up to date on XDA.

I'm looking for something similar to a Bicycle GPS app, but one that also reads and stores G-Sensor data.  I have GPS Cycle Computer on my phone and like it, specifically the map function, but I would also like to know where I am accelerating and braking, and how hard when I review the map derived from the GPS.  It would also be benificial to know lean angle, and variations in lean angle through a corner.  Fork dive and extension would also be benificial as well, although I expect this would be difficult given all the information the G-Sensor would be reading in a moving vehicle.  Ultimately this would be combined into a lap timer for those that race as this information could be helpfull to tune ones riding.
One last bit to this, and a this is part a combination of this request and my second one.  Setting sag on a motorcycle, sag is how much the suspension drops with the rider on vs without rider, is a very important tuning measure, however it is a bit tedius to measure the front, and the back.  It seems to me that the phone could know how far it moves downward, and how much it rotates, it would be simple math to determine how much the front suspension set and how much the rear did based on user defined distance from the phone to the front suspension and to the rear suspension.

Second request, sorry.
A G-Sensor based measuring tool.  Put the phone on one edge, slide it along the object till you get to the other edge, then use that to calculate distance.  Combining multiple directions this could also be use to calculate area, and even volume.  Being able to do a circle would also be helpfull.

A big thanks to all the developers here, you guys do amazing things.  And sorry to put a request for a first post.

Thank you


----------



## guharajdeep (May 4, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> You don't need antivirus for your phone. Even in the slim chance you got a virus on your phone, its not worth the resourse usage to have one running all the time.
> 
> (I've been running wm for give or take 4 years now without ever getting a virus.)

Click to collapse



hey thanks.. i take your word on that...


----------



## Bohnzy (May 5, 2009)

*ActiveSync with OPTIONS!*

Hello out there, Back "in the day" when my Jornada was hot stuff and ActiveSync was new (may not even have been a MS product) there were actual options,  You could set the program to search for changes, comparing the items on the device and the computer and it would "merge" those changes.  Contacts, (even changes within the contact I.E. new phone number) Files, calendar, all of them!  Even Email!  Now it's just REPLACE the info on the computer or the device.  Even PIM backup allows the options to add only new info when restoring.
As you can tell I find the dumbing down of the program VERY frustrating, especially with A.S. becoming the "standard for flashing ROMs and all.
Any ideas or suggestions? M.S. is of course NOT accessible.  I'm tempted to dig into my archives to see if I can find my A.S. v1.3.
Thanks.


----------



## victorpak (May 5, 2009)

*Boxing Round Timer*

Hi, all!
I tried looking everywhere for a Boxing Round Timer app, but had no luck.

*
How would it work?*
It would be a program that would sound an alarm (a bell ring for example) after a short period of time, alternating between 3 minutes (the round itself) and 1 minute (the break between rounds).

I believe it would be a simple app to develop. Could someone please help me? I'd be very grateful!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shidell (May 6, 2009)

Victor,

I have a rough demo of your boxing app. finished. Would you like to evaluate it and let me know if this is what you're looking for?


----------



## victorpak (May 6, 2009)

Shidell said:


> Victor,
> 
> I have a rough demo of your boxing app. finished. Would you like to evaluate it and let me know if this is what you're looking for?

Click to collapse



I'd love to! That would be awesome!
Thanks!


----------



## killerskincanoe (May 7, 2009)

[TITANIUM] Plugin, for google search? like the today plugin? [/TITANIUM]

it'd be super useful, instead of having to go to the browser to type it in..


----------



## upp_86 (May 8, 2009)

*Picture Effects Editor*

I am looking for a program that can edit and give different effects to pictures like serpia effect, black & white, emboss effect, etc.
Is there any such program for the mobile phone that can give such effects to the pics, or could someone create such a program. It would really be a good and helpful program


----------



## ebz (May 9, 2009)

A way to app unlock my Samsung Propel Pro.


----------



## Jim Chapman (May 10, 2009)

*ePub Format*



RealRellik said:


> The Reader should understand the .epub format.

Click to collapse



uBook (from GowerPoint) already understands .epub format.  Support is rather basic in the current (2009r1) version, but the developer blog suggests that further development is planned.

Of course, that only works on .epub files that are not DRM-protected.  If you have a DRM-protected .epub file, and you want to remove DRM-protection from it, see here:

And, like the author says, don't be an ass-hole about it.


----------



## syedaman (May 11, 2009)

*need help*

i am a new user on xda i need a great help otherwise i will loose my great windows mobile orange spv m3100 while during rom update its become corrupted now its not recognized by my desktop even not in usb mode also no screen on my mobile what should i do if any one can help me in that regard thanks in advance my email address is [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## gfandrea (May 12, 2009)

*Program for changing the icon in Tf3d program tab*

Can someone make a program to change the icon in the program tab of the tf3d? and meaby the program path also... is only a registry key so i dont think it's too difficult. thank you!


----------



## thefatalrisk (May 14, 2009)

*[REQ] Mod allowing SMS sending via web/API protocol using standard WM6 sms GUI*

Hello guys,

I'm not sure if this idea has been raised in the past or is even possible.

But is it possible to create an app which allows sending of SMS using the default/native Win Mo GUI for sending SMS, but not using the default carrier sms gateway but instead using an sms provider (who have their own API for sending sms messages) (e.g. many VoIP companies who also offer cheap sms). The data would be sent over 3G.

Any ideas?

I think such an app would be very useful to many.


----------



## ragess (May 15, 2009)

*Can I upgrade?? please..*

hi there, not sure if this is the right place to put my question, sorry if it should be in some other thread, but i'd like to ask if i could upgrade my hp ipaq h6320(wm2003)to wm6? again upgrading windows is as simple as downloading and running wm6 rom or is it pda specific and the windows should come from the manufacturer?? can i just install wm6 in my hand held? Please please help me with this. thank you.. in anticipation.


----------



## Omega Ra (May 15, 2009)

*Black Samsung Dialer for i910*

I don't know if this goes here or not, mods feel free to move if it doesn't.

But here in this thread we have been trying to figure out how to turn the text white on the samsung dialer in the i910. Someone posted a .cab for the i900 which turns the dialer black with white text, however the icons for send/end, call log etc don't show up on the i910 when used. Can someone help us figure this one out so that we i910 users can have a nice black samsung dialer?


----------



## Iceman692 (May 17, 2009)

I think Trapster's mobile app is really lacking compare to its...(dare I say) iPhone app. Not that I'm striving to be an iPhone user because I think the level of attention a closed interface is getting compared to Windows mobile is ridiculous. I just think that  a Google Maps api would be really nice so that we can see all the traps as we drive down the road on google maps. Rather than a simple, annoying audio alert.


----------



## jdmlou (May 18, 2009)

*claunch for htc fuze*

I am looking everywhere for a version of claunch that works with the HTC Fuze. When I go to the settings the page is cut in half and I cant change any of the configurations or icon sizes. Can someone please help.Thanks


----------



## khrizdiel (May 18, 2009)

*request!*

Hi! can I request an application that modifies files in Hex mode using comand lines parameters?

does anybuddy know of one already??


----------



## Lancelot94 (May 18, 2009)

*xda-Shutdown for VGA devices*

Hello every one,

I have the xda Shutdown software on my diamond 2 and I just love this program. Unfortunetly, the skin is designed for QVGA. Could someone port it to VGA plz ?

Thank you


----------



## h0lycha0 (May 20, 2009)

*[REQ] GPRS Monitor plugin for Titanium*

Sadly I don't have an unlimited data plan so I have to watch usage very carefully. I have been using Efficasoft GPRS Traffic Monitor for this. I've flashed WM6.5 and the Monitor isn't as handy as it was.

So, I'm looking for a Titanium plug-in that would basically use the Efficasoft GPRS Today Screen plug-in or something similar. I'm really missing the at-a-glance usage info, so anything that would function about the same on home screen would be great too.


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## khrizdiel (May 20, 2009)

hey dudes!
do you know if its possible to send files by beam or bluetooth just by calling an application with command lines parameters??
how can I do that?

would be of great help!
thanks in advance


----------



## Boobuntu (May 22, 2009)

khrizdiel said:


> hey dudes!
> do you know if its possible to send files by beam or bluetooth just by calling an application with command lines parameters??
> how can I do that?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe try persian blue?
advanced bluetooth manager for touch phones

REQUEST: IS there a touch-effect for htc vogue, like when you press screen a water drop effect or such?
pretty please?


----------



## khrizdiel (May 22, 2009)

persian blue didn't work for me, and I meant to send by using comanlines 
example: 

```
beam.exe "\storage card\mypicture.jpg
```

for easly sending files


----------



## Degrees (May 22, 2009)

*Help me with X1*

Can anyone help me change my Sony ericsson X1 from German to English? Its giving me a real tough time to. Pls help


----------



## dazzzdelux (May 23, 2009)

i doubt its possible but some kind of wifi web key keygen would be alot of use to me


----------



## Ruben13 (May 23, 2009)

*ZTE n61*

Hi evryone

I wonder if there are already some way to unlock the ZTE n61 or Bluebelt by codes.


I dont wanna lose the guarantee, and possibly I lose it with software

Thanks for help


----------



## slayer03 (May 24, 2009)

*Display birthday with WM6.5 on calendar and screen lock*

Hello,

I use now a ROM with wm6.5 on my omnia, but now I haven't a today to remember me the birthday. The birthdays are saved in my contacts.

Is it possible to display the birthday on the calendar and on the screen lock?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## hilaireg (May 25, 2009)

*Looking for a Few Applications for Kitchen*

Hopefully this is the correct place to post this; if not, appologies.

Looking for the latest (unaltered) CAB versions from an HTC device of the following applications - preferably VGA:


Wesktek JETCET PRINT 5.2.1021
Opera Mobile 9.5 b16643


The current version of JETCET PRINT that I use in the kitchen isn't fully compatible with 21000+ SYS of WinMO 6.1 - i.e. doesn't work over BT.

Currently using Opera 9.5 b16277 in the kitchen, works great.  Would like to test b16643 to see if it is compatible with latest Flash.


Advance thanks,


----------



## Moaske (May 25, 2009)

*Belch / Burp software for Windows Mobile (like iPhone app)*

I don't know if anyone here knows the app, but from the iPhone app-store there's some wonderfully useless but fun app available; an app to produce a plethora of belching and burping sounds, and one can even burp the alphabet with it...
It seems after googling all day that no-one has ever come to the idea of making such for WindowsMobile... Are we WM-users all that serious and humor-less ? 

I'd be very interested in porting this app over to WindowsMobile to have some fun with at parties etc... 
Anyone here knows how to do this?

cheers, moaske


----------



## Altuswire (May 26, 2009)

*Samsung Jack*

Someway to application unlock.


----------



## Artyom K (May 27, 2009)

1. Does some program allowing to use device as a microphone for PC exist?
2. Can you say which free program allows to record audio in mp3?


----------



## amnya (May 27, 2009)

Details of my request can be found here:
Tool: Using Capacitive Area to Define button press action
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=517015

This is not like butler, gscroll, dred sensor or any other program out there. If this tool gets developed, or if someone guides me to some source code i can start with, i will see into getting it done myself, but i need some coding help, what code communicates with the capacitive, hardware buttons and so on, disable and enable them, assign actions to them, if i get to know that, i might be able to do it.

Cheers


----------



## amnya (May 27, 2009)

*International Stock Markets Application - With Data Source "Bloomberg"*

Details of this program and some of the people who said they are willing to help develop it can be found here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=488999

Basically a stock quotes tool that would get data from bloomberg.com all the tools out there use either yahoo, simply because bloomberg does not provide data for free using xml, and their api costs subscription to communicate with. My idea is to parse the actual html page right from their site, save the numbers in values and display them on the screen in a nice gui.

I believe many people would love this tool.

Many people are interested in such program, some can be found in the below links:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=435748
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=453752
http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-438479.html


----------



## majnoonintl (May 27, 2009)

*is it possible Audiovox ppc 6600 read 8 gb memory card*

much respect.thanx a million thanx in advance..aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiit.lol
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Learn 2 live & live 2 learn.learn 2 listen & listen 2 learn.Live 2 love & love 2 live.
We live 2 die & we die living.life is what u make of it


----------



## cnigro1279 (May 28, 2009)

*Propel Pro app unlock??*

Hi all....I'm new to this forum and have been searching far and wide for a cure to what ails me. I've been a windows mobile user for a few years now and have always gotten great info from this forum but am now in a jam...Being an old school Axim user for two years, I recently made the jump to a smartphone. Unfortunately my wife was already with a certain carrier that is now using a two-tier security method to app lock their smartphones  ...As much as I enjoy using my new Propel Pro, I cannot modify any registry settings and cannot even install spb mobile shell due to unsigned software restrictions....This phone has quite a bit to offer, I feel, and just needs some attention from developers much more knowledgeable than I. Any suggestions would be appreciated greatly!!! I long for the day to load up pocketnester and do a little rc pro-am action.....


----------



## sephiroth_vg (May 28, 2009)

Hey People i've been searching a lot on the net and i cant find a way to set up bluetooth PAN connection (For internet sharing) between two mobiles ( Touch HD and XPERIA X1 ) so has any1 got something for this ?

Also i would be gratefull if somone points me to a program which can read symbols drawn on the screen which cossesponds to specific tasks to be performed on the mobile...like to wake up..or turn off screen or to open messages and that sort of things....i frankly think that so software like this exists for any mobile ive seen so far


----------



## sephiroth_vg (May 28, 2009)

Degrees said:


> Can anyone help me change my Sony ericsson X1 from German to English? Its giving me a real tough time to. Pls help

Click to collapse



Dude just download the hard spl for xperia x1...read the thread carefully and FOLLOW ALL INSTRUCTIONS to the last point...n then download a cooked rom (or a stock one if ud like) and flash that using the sd card method (search on forums for this ull find it in a jiffy) and ur done to convert your phone languge from ger to WWE(aka english)...

the HD i bought was in arabic..but ive been reading on forums here n stuff so i knew hw to do stuff in like 10 mins...


----------



## slick69 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for this lovely thread!

I have a Touch Pro. Is it possible to make the background in Programs/Settings pages black? Or even better, black with little white squares where the icons go.


----------



## dazzzdelux (May 29, 2009)

is there anyone on this forum that makes themes for people for a small fee?

i just cant do it ,so if it would be usefull


----------



## RedBeardedDevil (Jun 1, 2009)

*Teamspeak Client for WM6*

I am getting 2 LG Incites and am probably going to move soon to an area that has no broadband, except for our phones. I would like to keep in touch with my mates across the world but having tried it on dial up will probably have to say good bye. The land line connections are shaky at best out there. TIA.


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## abdelrahim (Jun 1, 2009)

*looking for application for missed calls*

1am looking for a small application which I had in my xda stealth  before and  would show _a large blue  phone  icon in the centre today screen after any missed calls_... I DONT REMEMBER ITS NAME ...I would appreciate  if some body helps me in finding a similar application to install ......thanks



THANKS .....Problem solved ...thanks to google photos....the application is called zoom sms
http://www.freewarepocketpc.net/get-zoomsms.html


----------



## thanosc (Jun 3, 2009)

hmmm WI-FI managment is my request.
What i mean.
In home i have wep and ip declared so every time i want to connect to a free access point i have to change the settings and backwards when going back to home.
Also is there a way after some time of connected inactivity to swich off? or disconnect and than swich off? or suspend and when requested to reconnect automaticly.
It's a bit annoying to make all those changes when wanting to connect to different access points.
Also a profiles creation program could help. but the main concern is wifi on-off for power saving cause wifi drains the battery very fast.
Is there an app that makes what i want?

thanx.


----------



## killerskincanoe (Jun 3, 2009)

check this thread here... just played with my buddy's ipod touch... they have a hand app 

Emergency Radio 1.1.... it's amazing

has a list of country wide emergency radios to listen in on...

I WANT THIS FOR WINDOWS MOBILE!!! if i didn't hate apple so much i'd get an ipod touch just for this app!

anyone think this possible to port over to winmo?

edit...   wundr radio 1.5 wrks great


----------



## mpimoli (Jun 5, 2009)

*htcp3400i*

how can i upgrade my wm6 to higher vs... i m using p3400i


----------



## Sean D. (Jun 6, 2009)

*Easy Request...*



slayer03 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I use now a ROM with wm6.5 on my omnia, but now I haven't a today to remember me the birthday. The birthdays are saved in my contacts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I may be misunderstanding what you are asking, but I know S2U2 will display all calendar items on the lock screen.


*My Request*

I want a LOL Builder app.  Like you see here.  http://cheezburger.com/default.aspx?v=1

Yeah, I know it seems pointless.  But no more so than fart, burp, or shotgun sound apps.

Basically something that will allow you to either caption photo's on your device, or to caption photo's that you take.  With several different font styles, and maybe the ability to load more fonts for use with this app.  
And also allow you to save it as a png, or jpg file to send to other people.

I see way too much funny crap in my travles, and sometimes I'd like to take pictures, caption it and send it to others.


----------



## flyboyovyick (Jun 10, 2009)

ya have you got all the files todo with ftouch flo 

thanks


----------



## wagthesam (Jun 12, 2009)

For windows mobile 6.5, does a side scrolling program for the programs launcher exist? The functionality would be equal to that of the iphone.


----------



## jgcdj (Jun 14, 2009)

*need help installing igo 8 on htc touch pro*

sorry for posting here but have not managed to find how to make a new thread.
Would appreciate any help to run igo 8 which I installed on my touch pro. When I run it it just says cannot load .bmp file?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
john


----------



## sujeetssk (Jun 16, 2009)

*Windows Mobile OS 6.1*

wanted windows mobile operating system 6.1.
thanks..


----------



## subho007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dear XDAians,
  Can some one please develop or help me in developing a sms gateway by which sms sent through an custom API from a PHP enabled webserver can parse through it.
Basically creating an sms gateway for web servers.

I went through this article and i think it will be a quite easy application:

resources:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa922463.aspx
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Interface_Layer

If some one is interested please pm me.
By the way i am a student, and my exams are going, so i may reply you bit late
Sorry for inconvinience


----------



## d4nii (Jun 18, 2009)

*donating $20 for this*

Im donating $20 for this.

An app that would work in my Samsung Omnia that drops an incoming/outgoing call of selected contacts (not every call) after a predefined period of time (ex: 4:50 min) that can be changed. And just after the call is droped... re-dial that contact.

Also... reminds me of missed calls and sms with both: sound and vibration every predefined amount of time (ex: 2min) that can also be changed.
** Note: If i have my omnia on vibration mode.. it should only vibrate too... 

If you can do this, let me know!!

Thanks.


----------



## rabbani (Jun 19, 2009)

*help! problem flashing cooked ROM on X1*

I am basically trying to flash a custom ROM on my X1. I followed the procedures eg. flashed my x1 with hard spl v1 and copied the ruu signed .nbh file on storage card. when i go to the tricolor bootload mode for a fraction of a second i see the message loading followed by no image file and then the tricolor screen comes up and thats about it. Nothing happens after that. Can anyone help me with a solution I am new to these things.


----------



## margueta (Jun 21, 2009)

first of all thank you for all the help you provide to all of us not versed in programing and code.
I need help with pocket music winamp skin on my X7501, while on winamp skin mode i got a part of the display white (no image) so i wish to get som help streching it to fill the whole dislpay. I'm trying to upload a picture so you can see what I mean but I dont know if I have done it right, thank you in advance for any help you can give me


----------



## manachinmaniac (Jun 21, 2009)

*sound on touch*

i was thinking of an app that could produce a sound when u touched the screen similar to that of the omnia II. what do u guys think? who could build the app?


----------



## sikes (Jun 21, 2009)

*Cyberon Voice Commander German*

Can somebody tell me, where I can get Voice Commander for german language?


----------



## Epyon (Jun 22, 2009)

*WiFi Signal strength to Reg*

Ive been searching to no avail for an app that monitors Wifi signal strength, and either writes it to the registry or a log file of some sort. My desire is to use it with Mortscript in RlToday. So, something that can run minimized or in the background. I've tried every freeware app I could find, but nothing kept a constant log.
 Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## N'Rique (Jun 23, 2009)

*Info please*

Good morning, 
i was encouraged by your footnote stating *no request *or comment would be overlooked and i dare to ask then:

Is there any alternati ve substitute for msActiveSync??
Recently i read (with CEdit) in ActiveSync. log:  «xx mp3
files in xxxx folder and xx video files in xxxx folder with no DRM entries: DISABLING WMPLayer xx.xx.2009»
And Windows media player10 stopped to reproduce either
music or videos.  Worse yet: So did happened to CorePlayer, to BetaPlayer, to PocketPlayer and some 1/2 dozen more alternatives i've been trying since then.
Further: after a sudden, very insolit, long roar sound i found out that BrittanicaConcise Encyclopedia a 47 mgs
file had been erased, as well as a neibhouring folder of
old, rare midi files i collected there.

> Is there any PC application that takes care of all complex operations to perform to safely Rom upgrade my htc p3600 from wm5.1 to 6.1 or 6.5 if realy better than 6.1?
i'm sick and tired of wm5 gimmicks and hate it so much that lately i'm feeling suicidal enough to try and put my ignorant noobe person  to the risky job of doing the flash myself but i find terribly difficult to select the appropriate
weapons for this dwell.  "Mary 3.7 ExtraLight"? Other? Which? 
THANKZ for your possible attention,
H


----------



## cwhenson (Jun 25, 2009)

*Glinx*

Does anybody know of a Pocket pc version for the palm program Glinx?

Or a program like it.


----------



## mp3coupe (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone knows of some sort of software that can take the gps coordinates and plug it into zillow.com or other site that gives an estimate on home value? I searched google but not much luck. I sort of remember a product like this on evening news many years ago but for the life of me I can't remember.

I did come across this 
zillow.com/howto/api/APIOverview.htm
but I don't know how to program


----------



## vanni03 (Jun 25, 2009)

*samsung omnia 930sc*

i wish samsung omnia 930sc could run on wm os too.any suggestions that might be helpfull to me guys..


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## josips25 (Jun 27, 2009)

hi,
can someone explain to me how to install tf3d on my keiser, i have wm6.5 on it.
cab files(extrcted) on my device,  where to install other files, on my documents or?
i extracted all files and each cab file installed separately?

only works gallery ?

thanks


----------



## jimmybailey14 (Jun 29, 2009)

*excalibur*

Can anyone cook up a winmo 6.5 rom standard for excalibur
Would greatly appreciate!!!


----------



## makagsm (Jun 29, 2009)

*Bin file codes*

Help me to enter a bin file format on my htc.
I try to unlock my t-mobile dash but it gave me a 
bin file code to enter into the phone,how can i read it 
and put it in phone.help me ?


----------



## josips25 (Jun 29, 2009)

hi,
can someone explain to me how to install tf3d on my keiser, i have wm6.5 on it.
cab files(extrcted) on my device, where to install other files, on my documents or?
i extracted all files and each cab file installed separately?

only works gallery ?

thanks


----------



## fastrack0007 (Jun 29, 2009)

*2 way call recording for samsung c6625*

Hi guys

I am not software engineer, so don't know much about the same. But recently I have purchaed samsung c-6625 and I have install Vito 1.37, While calll recording it records only opposite person's voice, and doesn't record my voice at all. I have tried this with one note also with insert voice recording but same result. infect i need to put my speaker phone on even if i have to record opposite person't voice,

I can't understand why it is not recording my voice? As this is my day in day out feature i was looking in my phone, if this doesn't seems to be work then i have to buy new one again with same facility... 

Can any one tell me how to record 2 way voice recording on same model.

Thanks in advance,
Regards

Atit


----------



## Fatboyfun (Jul 2, 2009)

*Application launcher*

Is there or can someone make a customizable application launcher that is freeware?

When i get into the car, i only use navigation software or windows media player, and it would be nice to only have to press a hardware button to call up a window with two (or more) big finger friendly buttons to launch the required program and then exit.

Every app launcher program that i can find, either lists all items in the start menu, has loads of extra bells and whistles like task managers or wants to run in the background all the time.

There must be something like that out there  lol

I have a uk diamond on orange with a stock 6.1 rom.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Fatboyfun (Jul 3, 2009)

Fatboyfun said:


> Is there or can someone make a customizable application launcher that is freeware?
> 
> When i get into the car, i only use navigation software or windows media player, and it would be nice to only have to press a hardware button to call up a window with two (or more) big finger friendly buttons to launch the required program and then exit.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Woah! Don't answer all at once... lol

Typical ain't it, I can't find anything suitable, so i post a message here, then find something myself the next day...  

It's called MyHome and it does exactly what i want...

http://handheld.softpedia.com/get/System-U...ile-44288.shtml


----------



## mimo2002 (Jul 3, 2009)

*thank you all*

thank you all


----------



## 166486 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Need Windows Media Player Cab or link to were i ca get it ,or solution to my problem*

*Need Windows Media Player Cab or link to were i ca get it , or a solution to my problem below.*

all of the suddent my wm player stopped working/ it won't launch and now the sounds for incoming calls won't work..... every time i tried to play a ring tone it will tell me that the ring tone is corrupted

i would like to see if i can get assistance from anyone... 

thanks


----------



## marcstano (Jul 4, 2009)

*Looking for TomTom 6 for Touch Pro WM 6.1*

Alright, probably won't get anywhere, but doesn't hurt to try.  I have been using TomTom 6 for who knows how long, and when I upgraded to my Touch Pro in February of this year, I still had the installation files on my computer, as I bought the software as a download.  I recently have had to hard reset my phone, and the computer I used to install TomTom is permanently out of commission.  Cannot buy TomTom 6 anymore, and from what I gather on posts and on TomTom website, TomTom 7 doesn't work well on the Touch Pro like 6 did, nor do they sell maps for the US on their website for version 7.  Any one know of where I can get or redownload version 6?  I no longer have my license for it as was all store on the computer which no longer works.  Cheapest realistic help would be appreciated.  I miss my TomTom, I used it daily.  Please Help!!!


----------



## ksj (Jul 4, 2009)

I need something for the touch diamond that will lock the phone when I put it in my pocket and unlock it when I take it out. That's all it needs to do. thanks.


----------



## nerdcore (Jul 4, 2009)

can someone please expand the "slide to ignore/answer" call funtionality of TF3D to include "slide to dismiss/reply" text messages, and "slide to dismiss" event and general notifications?


----------



## ISiCK (Jul 6, 2009)

I dont know if any of you have heard of the program called Due Yesterday for Palm OS, but its a program that allows you to keep track of classroom assignments and schedules. I used this program extensively untill i upgraded to a windows mobile HTC Raphael. Now im stuck without this program and i was hoping someone knew of a similar program. 

Ill let the link speak for itself about the program:
http://www.freewarepalm.com/database/dueyesterday.shtml


----------



## ISiCK (Jul 6, 2009)

oh and i have an HTC Raphael with Windows Mobile 6.5


----------



## nerdcore (Jul 6, 2009)

*voice to text pipedream*

it would be fantastic if a voice-to-text SIP existed for WinMo. imagine, a keyboard that typed whatever you said. for any application, any text field.


----------



## pseudo_daoist (Jul 6, 2009)

*[Q] IME / virtual keyboardfor the entire Unicode character range*

Samsung Saga  PDA   
Windows Mobile 6.1

Verizon claims that there are no IMEs  or virtual keyboards that support  glyphs outside of the Latin 1 character range, for Windows Mobile;

The company that Verizon sent me didn't even know what Unicode was! (Allegedly,  the  emails asking me what Unicode was, were written by the  _programmers_ who work for the company that Verizon sent me to.)

Samsung  tech support told me that I would need to rewrite Windows Mobile  6.1, to support Unicode, and then write my own virtual keyboard, or IME. 

Google searches have pointed to virtual keyboards that support specific languages,  but no pan-unicode keyboards or IMEs. 

a) Is Samsung tech support really correct in saying that Windows Mobile would need to be rewritten, to support the entire Unicode character range?

b) If Samsung tech support is wrong, are there  any pan-Unicode virtual keyboards/IMEs for Windows Mobile 6,  6.1, or even 6.5?

###

I realise that some writing systems (EG: Thai, Mongolian, Rongo-Rongo)  have support that is less than adequate on any computer platform. But to not be able to do any character input for those writing systems strikes me as bizarre.

pseudo daoist


----------



## camtindall (Jul 8, 2009)

*Full page rss reader*

Hi there,
I'm looking for a full page rss reader much like Thunderbird's implementation of an rss reader. As in it gets the feed, and downloads the full webpage. It also caches the page so you can view it offline.
Most rss readers only download the intro text (such as the one that comes with htc phones). So if you subscribe to the BBC news website it's pretty useless unless you click the link which doesn't work when your train is in a tunnel.
The advantage would be that you could download all your rss feeds (and articles) before you leave for the train and read them offline and not have to worry bout data charges or signal. I know avantgo is supposed to offer this but it doesn't work for many sites and it's still limited text and its software feels like it was still designed for an old Palm pda (which is when I first started using it).
Are there any programs that do this (preferably free although I may pay for it if it's good enough)?


----------



## pete1450 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Auto wifi/email*

As of yet I have not been able to find an application that can automatically connect to any available wifi, and get emails. For instance, i could walk into a Burger King and the app could be polling for a connection every minute or so. If it finds one, it then polls gmail or hotmail, and downloads the emails. Ideally, it would ping a site, say google for instance, to make sure the network it hopped on is actually connected to the intertubes. I realize all the wifi polling would hurt battery life, but i'm not too worried about that. If it matters, I have the HTC Touch Pro

Thanks


----------



## THE GRIZZ (Jul 10, 2009)

just noticed this thread. 
here are some ideas

1-i like a simple application that allows you to make a calendar appointment of an email or sms. it should be integrated with the normal messaging application if possible


2-also an application that allows only certain applications to use the cell network edge/3G. like Modaco "no data" but will allow you to allow/block certain applications

3-sound notification support for certain exchange email folders, should be usuful in identifying important messages

4-a toggle switch to quickly enable/disable the proxy. very handy for those in a corporate environment. its "kida" doable now with Wifi Profiles but not that practical


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 10, 2009)

THE GRIZZ said:


> just noticed this thread.
> l

Click to collapse



Pehaps you should say
A nice member show me the way to this thread


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## DaM79 (Jul 10, 2009)

a wordpress blogging client.

iphone has it - why not windows mobile?

http://iphone.wordpress.org/







THX A BUNCH!


----------



## dewyke (Jul 11, 2009)

hey guys i have the new touch pro 2 from Europe and i love it but i live in the USA and aim on AT&T the phone dose not find the 3G network. can some one tell me how to make this phone see the 3G network right now the phone works find on the edg network but the internet is to slow. is there a softwere for the rom or something to updat the phone to see the 3g someone help. thank you you can email me back at [email protected]


----------



## VTSkiBum (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello,

Is the 3 file wmv plugin for TCPMP still available.  It tried to download the attachment from the "[UTIL] WMV Plugin for TCPMP" thread and either I do not have sufficient rights, or the file is no longer available.  Thank you.

Best regards,
John


----------



## FreddieP786 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi there guys, I am new to the forum. I was wondering if anyone has a copy of Windows Mobile 6.5. I have used the search function, but I am not picking up anything. 

I use a HTC Touch Diamond 2 on a GSM network. Hasn't been unlocked.
*
EDIT: Just figured out that the TD2 is also called Topaz....*


----------



## ditm02 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am looking for a cab or instructions on how to get my clock transparent in my Home tab, I have a ATT fuze, Rom and stuff in sig


----------



## Orioa (Jul 15, 2009)

*softphone*

I am looking for a softphone program that works on the t-mobile dash running wm5..i have tried everything any help would be greatly appreciated .

thank you in advance


----------



## bauzito (Jul 15, 2009)

*Rom for QTEK 9100 G4 with Portuguese language*

Can someone guide to this ROMortugues_rom1.6.7.3ptg-OS-ONLY-BY-FARIA.zip? Any link?


----------



## Sean D. (Jul 15, 2009)

*Hide SIP...???*

I am looking for something that will hide the bottom bar that allows you to change SIP's.  It should do away with it while you're in a typing screen, and let you switch SIP methods under Start > Settings or something like that.


I know this is an option in PCM, but I'd like to see something that makes it a standard.  Not only does it give you a little more screen space, but it prevents you from accidentally hitting the choose button, and having the SIP screen pop up outta nowhere.


----------



## zarz83 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Games*

Hello to all XDA memebers,
Iam after an Italian card game (Briscola and scorpa) with good gui like the one on iPhone. Thing is Scorpa is difficult to find and I have only found 1 briscola game that is average with only one style of play (Napolitane). Was wodering if this is possible. 
Thanks again.


----------



## dandilo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Testing software for Windows Mobile*

Hello guys... I would like to ask a testing software for windows mobile... So... something that can test the internal speakers, microphone, touchscreen, qwerty keyboard, etc... Do you guys know if there is such software?


----------



## nor11wan (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi there,I am new here have just acquired a used Advantage 7501 with
WM6.1 version,I am looking for a software to READ/WRITE Chinese as I am learning the language
tks


----------



## coebergh (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello,

Ive seen one post on an app request but it looked like a dead topic. My request was a clone of the lock application of winmo 6.5, but then for winmo 6.1 since I dont want to void my warrenty and flash to 6.5 ROM.

Let me know if this is possible!

C


----------



## atcach (Jul 18, 2009)

*html ebook reader*

Somebody knows of an ebook reader for html books (with bookmarks, etc). I currently use AI Reader, but it won´t read images ! Does somebody know of one that do ?


----------



## Miosha74 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Requests for Software, Programs, Applications and More!!!*

I am curious to know if anyone has tried putting WM 6.5 theme on the T-Mobile G1?


----------



## solysayeg (Jul 19, 2009)

*HTC touch diamond2 missing voice speed dialer*



TweakMan said:


> *If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello!

This is the first time that im writing here.
 I use to have the HTC diamond witch had a great voice speed dialer and could be used also by pressing the blue tooth button.
 Now I bout the Diamond2 and its missing this application witch was very helpful to me.
 Is there any way to have it or to copy from the old Diamond?

Also I would like to know if it has any way to set the blue tooth to turn on/of easier like to make it appear together with the status icons, to be pressed to turn on or of?
  Thank you in advance!


----------



## pizza_sh (Jul 20, 2009)

*plz help......urgent*

i a regular visitor of this site .......n a very old user 6+yrs of wm fones......rite nw m using a exec flashed wm6.5 ....
my problem is dat after flashing my bluetooth is not working......in one way...ie i can send data ......pair vid devices ...BUT CANT RECEIVE FILEs.....
it say sending failed on my n95(othr fone).......
bluetooth works very f9 in wm6.1 n below........
i'm an advanced user.....all options are set correctly.....
......................
and also i noe dat it is some registry issue....because mny dayz back ven i flased it vid wm6.5....i wz nt able to receive.....soe i started searching for d solution ovr net......n i got thru it....i came across thru a site vic instructed me to use my registry editor and made me add some registry some vere vich contained 2 words bluetooth n ir (dis is vat i remember).....and voila it worked......i never saved dat page.....
but nw ive reflashed it again....and searched a hell lot.......as much as i can....cudn find those settings.......
plz help me reviving my bluetooth.........
thnx soe much
ive attached a screenshot of my current rom.......


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 20, 2009)

pizza_sh said:


> i a regular visitor of this site .......n a very old user 6+yrs of wm fones......rite nw m using a exec flashed wm6.5 ....
> my problem is dat after flashing my bluetooth is not working......in one way...ie i can send data ......pair vid devices ...BUT CANT RECEIVE FILEs.....
> it say sending failed on my n95(othr fone).......
> bluetooth works very f9 in wm6.1 n below........
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggest you post in the thread relevant to your ROM.


----------



## ddb_international (Jul 21, 2009)

*Male mini USB to standard female USB*

So I found this Mini USB that plugs into the bottom if my T-Mobile Wing(HTC herald) I'm using the standard WM6 with no mods at this time. I was wondering if anyone here had ever used these for anything. IE can I plug a flash drive or camera into it and possibly with some app utilize my device to so. I searched and didn't find anything similar so i thought you guys might have some interesting ideas. thanks


----------



## dryogeshd (Jul 24, 2009)

*Some one please give me a link to a the cab file of batterystatus or xcpuscaler..*

any body is ready to give me any clue how to go about over-clocking my elfin processor?..


I badly need to over-clock my device... some one give me some info on that..


----------



## x01660 (Jul 24, 2009)

*GPS tether for HTC Dream/Tmobile G1*

I'm new here and this might be a n00b question, but I am looking for a hack that would allow me to tether the a-GPS on the phone to my computer, sort of like a GPS dongle. I have a bunch of mapping software and I like to wardrive, but I dont want to invest in a seperate GPS dongle if I dont have to. Please let me know if this is out there or if it is possible to cook. Thanks.


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## l3v5y (Jul 24, 2009)

dryogeshd said:


> any body is ready to give me any clue how to go about over-clocking my elfin processor?..
> 
> 
> I badly need to over-clock my device... some one give me some info on that..

Click to collapse



Check out BatteryStatus (I think it's called HomeScreen++ now) which includes an overclock utility for OMAP850 processors.


----------



## GuestX00823 (Jul 26, 2009)

An application where our minds can be ported into and live in this virtual world running at least winmo 6.1 requiring no more than 10 Mb of free RAM. Requiring ample of storage space in SD cards is fine....

Female characters with big boobies is a plus


----------



## ZaraAlan (Jul 26, 2009)

*Software needed for ebooks DRM protected & in .epub format*

Hi

I have the *HTC Touch HD *and cant find any software that will allow me to read my ebooks on it.

My problem is that the ebooks that I purchased are only accessible (it seems!) in *Adobe Digital Editions *as they are *DRM protected *and are in *.epub format*.

I have been searching the xda forums for a possible solution but I have not found anything - if there is something already posted apologies in advance...and could you point me to the right link...?

Please could someone help me as I would really like to be able to enjoy reading my ebooks  (which I bought in good faith) on my Touch HD

Thanks in advance


----------



## joeleo1937 (Jul 26, 2009)

*HTC Touch Diamond*

I would like a ROM upgrade for a; 
"US version, Unlocked Touch Diamond Phone"
Joe


----------



## Ketan patel (Jul 26, 2009)

How can i update my windows mobile by changing ROM


----------



## masterrn (Jul 27, 2009)

*Nursing Apps?*

Hello Im a nurse and wanted to know if :
Anyone knows if there are any Nursing apps available for the G1 like a davis drug guide and so on...
I phone has many medical apps would like to see some for G1 PLEASE...
Thanks


----------



## MotoBorg (Jul 27, 2009)

*Selective SMS for unanswered calls*

Before I found this thread I had created a thread in the TOPAZ area.

Link to orginal post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=541300

Basically I would like a program to allow me to send a sms to a caller who is in my address book within  the required catergory. (ie could have a catergory called SMS-Callback and any one within this group would get a text message when I do not answer their call.)

There is the facility on the HTC D2 to send sms but this goes to all callers.

Thank you for looking at this.


----------



## HERVEG (Jul 27, 2009)

*App store on Windows mobile*

Hi,
I am a HTC blackstone owner so, I use Windows Mobile every day. I'm very happy to use all the apps developped by everybody nevertheless I'm a little bit jalous about Iphone owner only for the app store access.
So the question is :* Why a iphone app emulator offering app store access still do not exist?*
Please, if someone knows about it...
See U soon...


----------



## pukhraj.berdia01 (Jul 29, 2009)

*request for software*



TweakMan said:


> *If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hello,
is their any software or application to increase the volume of sound & notification of samsung window mobile 5

pukh


----------



## franstormer (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey guys just wondering how do i copy all my contact numbers from my sim into my phone? or how to view my contacts from my sims in my phone? because i cant find any contact of mine after i update into WM6.5 >_<


----------



## Dodzas (Jul 31, 2009)

franstormer said:


> Hey guys just wondering how do i copy all my contact numbers from my sim into my phone? or how to view my contacts from my sims in my phone? because i cant find any contact of mine after i update into WM6.5 >_<

Click to collapse



having the same problem with contacts


----------



## majnoonintl (Aug 1, 2009)

*i updated my Palm Treo 700wx wm 6.1 i have aproblem*

 much respect 2 all in advance.i updated my Palm Treo 700wx wm 6.1 about 2 month ago I've had a problem some time i hear the person i call & they don't hear me this bin happening constantly can some one help me solve the problem.i also have audiovox ppc 6600 sprint pone is it possible to update it to read 8gb memory card. thanx a million thanx  in advance

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Learn 2 live & live 2 learn.learn 2 listen & listen 2 learn.Live 2 love & love 2 live.We live 2 die & we die living.life is what u make of it


----------



## JarWll (Aug 2, 2009)

*hx 4700 New 6.1 classic by PDAVIET*

Does the new OS for hx4700 support 8g+ sd cards? Thanks


----------



## sananda (Aug 3, 2009)

is there a working mayan calendar Program for windows mobile?
I searched hours but could not find anything.
there was one page LINK
Theres a guy who tried to make one or something. But the Zip is corrupt ;(
Does anybody have a clou who could make me something?
sorry for the english 
Im austrian
PCE


----------



## Martin0820 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Verizon HTC Ozone Unlock*



> *
> MOD BREAK:*
> Full quote removed

Click to collapse



Please help how to unlock Verizon HTC Ozone 
for use with at&t it has WM6.1 thx..


----------



## fatmonk (Aug 4, 2009)

Have been looking for an audio level meter app for WM for a while.. anybody know of one?

Preferrably a freebie.

Cheers,

FM


----------



## Ben van Seggelen (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm searching for a way to see the week numbers in the agenda in TF3 on me Rhodium. For the Dutch ROM its called "agenda", I don't know if it's "calendar" for the English ROM, but I assume its the same thing.

If you have any information about week numbers, please tell cause im lost

Kind regards,

Ben


----------



## ethanb50 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Kaiser wm 6.5 rom with wmodem*

does anyone know of a wm 6.5 rom with the wmodem program/connection included.  I have no wireless card in my pc , and cannot use ics on the internet sharing connection on my pc.  wmodem is the only program I have found that i can enable ics and network my playstaion 3 to my pc and play online. for now i had to go back to the stock 6.1 rom.  If there are no current 6.5 roms available, would somebody work on adding this app. or maybe point me in the right direction for adding it myself.  I have spent hours looking around the forums, but nothing yet.


----------



## xmdan (Aug 6, 2009)

*A high quality driver for the camera?*

Hello:

I wonder if it could be possible to improve the quality of the photo pictures, through replacing the driver (OEMCamera.dll or such). In stock WM6.1 on my device, the picture compression quality is disastrous, especially for pictures bigger than 640x480.
I have tried to tweak some registry settings, but got no visible improvement.

Thank you!


----------



## GiffordHesketh (Aug 7, 2009)

*WebBrowser Today Plugin*

Does anyone know of a today plugin that provides an embedded WebBrowser window, preferably with a configurable URL and height ?


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## lostshadows1333 (Aug 7, 2009)

is there windows mobile 6.5 rom for motosurf


----------



## thefatalrisk (Aug 8, 2009)

*Integrated SMS App for windows mobile to send sms via API/Web providers of sms*

Hi Guys,

I'm after a an app that integrated with the phone's sms menus etc that is aple to send the sms via API protocol/interface as opposed to GSM.

One can then utilise many online sms providers (e.g. most VoIP proiders) to send cheap sms's.


----------



## valkryomnia (Aug 9, 2009)

*Accelerometer Loco Roco!*

Hey, I am wondering if any developer out there can create an omnia / htc accelerometer game like Loco Roco. It would be very fun. Please pm me, thanks!


----------



## GuestX00823 (Aug 9, 2009)

*REQUEST: Automatically close services of our choosing*

As you probably have already known that Winmo 6.1 and even 6.5 can only run 32 processes at a time.

I need a program that can automatically close services which we don't need anymore.

Some of the programs we start and press exit (yes i'm already using a task manager that really closes) but its service is still running. So many programs behave this way.

This 32 process limit is really annoying because so often i only can run one application at a time.

I need an application that can close services at a press at a button and even give me the option to automatically close them about 5 minutes (or what ever length) after the program has been started.

Is there a program like this out there already? I cant find it.

SKTools can close services but it closes ALMOST EVERYTHING to the point that the device has to be rebooted to get the device usable again.

TIA


----------



## Mmaureenn (Aug 11, 2009)

*REQ: Audio Conversion Software*

Hi.  I've been searching relentlessly for a Windows Mobile app that behaves similar to Windows Audio Converter to run on my Touch Pro.

Now, for clarification, I have several converters that work on my pc, what I need is one that will work on my TP.  Basically, I want the ability to convert the mp3 ringtone files I make to smaller sizes so that they can be sent via mms.

I found one called TrakAx Mobile which seems to have that feature (and way more than I need), but I cannot get the cab to install.  I've d/l'd it a bizillion times but the cab file will not install and it's kinda pricey so I want to try it out first.

That said, if anyone knows of a program like this, please let me know.  Thanks bunches! xoxo Maureen


----------



## the_b00gyman (Aug 11, 2009)

*[game] You don't know Jack*

well, maybe some of you know the game "You don't know Jack" from Jellyvision and it's quite a great fun game, when you're bored (alone or with 4 palyers) but its actually for PC only (the graphic requirements are 480x600 px i think, they shouldn't be a problem). 
Is it possible to port the game to a mobile Version or maybe there is a solution likly to that game already out there??

greets the_boogyman


----------



## BoboPro (Aug 11, 2009)

*REQ: Event Calendar for WinMo- Seperate from Outlook*

Had a thought the other day about how handy it would be to have seperate calendars (maybe only 1 year in each) that you could input events that you 'might' want to go to.

The problem with the standard calendar is by adding an appointment it assumes that you are going.  I'd like to be able to have say a festival or concert calendar, or calendar of classes/courses, and if I choose to go to one of the events in my event calendar it could put it in as an appointment.

Does anyone know of any seperate calendar apps?


----------



## Drag0nh3art76 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Samsung SCH-M400*

Samsung SCH-M400, i have this PPC from a friend and its in korean languange can anyone help me to change it to english? here is the full specs of this old PPC:

 
Detailed Technical Specifications of Samsung SCH-M400
Brand: 	Samsung
Browse Samsung devices
Manufacturer: 	Samsung Electronics
Browse all devices manufactured by Samsung Electronics
Hardware+Designer: 	Samsung Electronics
Release+Date: 	August, 2003
Physical-Attributes
Dimensions
(width x height x depth): 	71 x 132 x 18.2 millimetres
2.8 x 5.2 x 0.7 inches
Bounding:Volume: 	170.6 cubecentimetres
Mass: 	207 grams (battery included)
Software:Environment
Embedded_Operating-System: 	Microsoft Pocket PC 2002 Phone Edition
Browse devices running this OS
Operating+System;Kernel: 	Windows CE 3.0.1
Microprocessor,;Chipset
CPU-Clock: 	                300 MHz
CPU: 	                                Intel XScale PXA250
Browse devices based on XScale PXA250
Widthf-Machine;Word: 	32 bit
CPU+Clock:Multiplier: 	3
Internal_Systembus_Clock: 	100 MHz
CPU:Core: 	Intel XScale
Level:1_cache: 	32KiB data cache / 32 KiB instruction cache
Instruction:Set: 	ARMv5TE
Memory,:Storage_capacity
RAM-type: 	SDRAM , 100MHz
RAM+capacity: 	64 MiB
ROM:type: 	Flash EEPROM
ROM;capacity: 	64 MiB
Graphical;subsystem
Display:Type: 	color transflective TFT display
Display-Colorepth: 	16 bit/pixel (65536 scales)
Displayiagonal: 	3.5 " (89 millimetres)
Display+Resolution: 	240 x 320 (76800 pixels)
Viewable;Display;Size: 	2.1 " x 2.8 " (53.4 x 71.2 millimetres)
Dot_Pitch: 	114.2 pixel/inch (0.2225 millimetre/pixel)
Audio_Subsystem
Audio:Channel(s): 	stereo sound
Digital/Analog Converter
(Playing): 	16 bit resolution
Microphone(s): 	mono sound
Loudspeaker(s): 	mono sound
Audio+Output: 	3.5mm plug
Cellularhone
Cellular-Networks: 	CDMA800, CDMA1900
Cellular+Data_Links: 	CDMA2000 1xRTT
Cellular_Antenna: 	Fixed external antenna
Call_Alert: 	48 -chord melody (polyphonic)
Control+Peripherals
Positioning-Device: 	Touchscreen
Primary-Keyboard: 	Not supported
Directional+Pad: 	Four-way (with action button)
Scroll_Wheel: 	Not supported
Interfaces
Expansion;Interfaces: 	MMC, SD, SDIO
Supports memory cards with capacity of up to 2GB and may complies with some (not SD 2.0/HC) memory cards with higher capacity than 2GB
USB: 	USB 1.1 client, Full-Speed (12Mbit/s)
Proprietary connector
Bluetooth+(802.15): 	Not supported
Wireless_LAN/Wi-Fi+(802.11): 	Not supported
Infrared;Gate: 	IrDA 1.2, 115200bit/s (SIR/CIR)
Serial_(UART): 	RS-232, 115200 bit/s
Proprietary connector
Multimedia:Broadcast
Analog_TV: 	NTSC, PAL TV tuner
Internal antenna
Analog+Radio: 	Not supported
Digital:Media:Broadcast: 	Not supported
Built-inigital:Camera
Sensor:Type: 	CMOS sensor
Resolution: 	640 x480 pixels (0.31MP)
Autofocus;(AF): 	Not supported
Optical;Zoom: 	1 x
Macro_Mode: 	Not supported
Built-in:Flash: 	Not supported
Camcorder: 	0x0 pixels
Recordable-Image-Formats: 	JPG, BMP
Power;Supply
Battery:Technology: 	Lithium-ion battery
Battery;Build: 	removable
Estimated+Battery_Life: 	8 hours
Battery:Capacity: 	1220 mAh
Estimated_Average;Current: 	153 mA


----------



## yanivos101 (Aug 15, 2009)

hi !
my name is yaniv and i have htc hd and i like to install android 
how/whare/can i get some help plz
[email protected]
THNX ALOT


----------



## solox (Aug 18, 2009)

*wm 6.5 lockscreen + analog clock*

I like the wm 6.5 lockscreen, the thing i miss from s2u2 is a analog clock. Anyone know how to place a analog clock (like retroclock) on the lockscreen?


----------



## opanyinkwaku (Aug 18, 2009)

*Mio A701*



TweakMan said:


> *If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to upgrade my mio and got to the doc tool then to UBoot format the I formated, what can I do now?​

Click to collapse


----------



## saeidonline (Aug 19, 2009)

*resco Explorer for smartphone keygen*

i downloaded resco explorer lastest version from official site . and now i want keygen for this app
thnx


----------



## khalid2001 (Aug 21, 2009)

acutally i'm trying to put a tom tom in my htc diomond can some one help me how to and where can i download it thanks in advance


----------



## opanyinkwaku (Aug 21, 2009)

*Help Help Mio*




opanyinkwaku said:


> TweakMan said:
> 
> 
> > *If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Yagami_ex (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello, i don't know if LG gm730 is released, but if it is, try get the S-class User interface and port for the others phones, like the touchflo and the motosurf ui, please if anyone do that job, the xda comunity will be happy. thanks


----------



## libero61 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Help Help !!  HTC S620 on BT*

Hi 

I have a BT togo HTC S620 how do I get it unlocked for use on other networks ? It is driving me to distraction.  Any thoughts or advice most welcome. Please be gentle non techno phobe and 1st post.

Ta


----------



## DarkKnightCZ (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi i have Compaq IPAQ H3970 (H3900 series) and i want the newest (probably hacked) ROM (Win mobile 5 and better)


----------



## spazoid (Aug 24, 2009)

*Palm pre rom*

Hi i would like to see the palm pre rom and a tutorial for the mytouch 3g


----------



## GSM4ever (Aug 26, 2009)

*REQUEST!* Hard SPl*

I Would Like For Somebody To Create A Hard Spl for The Samsung Omnia Please. I was wondering if it is possible?


----------



## toopsg (Aug 27, 2009)

I have an HTC S620 with WM 6.1 and ROM version NRGZ28's 'Rose'v1.3 - I am on T-mobile and would like an app to manage my myFavs.  Is there one available?


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## edumedeiroscwb (Aug 27, 2009)

*HTC Touch 3G T3232 - I need help(of a good souL)*

Hi User!
i'm new in t forum, so sorry for any bullshit to i say
i was sent a HTC touch 3G t3232 to french, and i want to translate the system for Portuguese or English (portuguese preference)
how I do? what software I use? please 
i live in brazil but the portuguese (portugal) also
thanks a lot
Eduardo!


----------



## h-fox (Aug 28, 2009)

*HP Ipaq hw6940/6945 Windows Mobile request*

I need Windows Mobile 5.0 or any other operating system (in english) that works on my HP ipaq hw6940/6945 because I have problems with current one (WM5), and the instructions of how to install it.


----------



## kosmodisk (Aug 28, 2009)

hi what about WM6.5 theme, which looks like original HTC black from diamond with green highlights? with real WM6.5 look


----------



## Digital.Diablo (Aug 28, 2009)

TweakMan said:


> *If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*​

Click to collapse




I'm after some software along the lines of BarcodeZilla, but with a customisable database.  

I want an application that allows me to scan in the barcode of a product, (for example a bottle of wine), and see if I've bought it before and if I've rated it as good or not.  In my example above, Id like to track what I thought of the wine, its taste, what it goes well with, if its strong or weak e.t.c e.t.c e.t.c.  
If the product hasn't been bought before, then go and try and download some product information from an online database of products (perhaps with details of other peoples reviews). If it doesn't exist at all, offer to create a new entry that others can use, by synchronising it upto a central database. 

Others may want to use it with alternate information, such as Cheese, CDs, Phones or any some such information, so I suspect the database may require fields based upon product types.

I don't think its an epic project, but certainly more than my empty knowledgeset could build.​


----------



## sanmat (Aug 29, 2009)

ome si fa ad avere il codice di sblocco della rom by elias 2.14 ?  Grazie


----------



## Evi1d33d (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone know a wifi manager that remembers your WPA2 enterprise logins? My Omnia keep forgetting the login name and password so I have to enter it every time I connect.


----------



## khrizdiel (Aug 31, 2009)

*Request*

does any buddy know of a program that is able to turn on the camera's flash without taking pictures??
would be usefull in dark places please help


----------



## Mmaureenn (Sep 1, 2009)

khrizdiel said:


> does any buddy know of a program that is able to turn on the camera's flash without taking pictures??
> would be usefull in dark places please help

Click to collapse



Not sure which phone you have but try this:

hTorch

xoxo Maureen


----------



## lacanh (Sep 1, 2009)

*Help me to change the icon before the test in titanium*

This is my first post in this forum, If I have any mistake, please forgive me. Look at the picture, you see the icons with the red circle, that the defalt icon before the test in titanium. But now, I install cs2p, clauncher, cgames, csetting, and canalog clock but it doesn't have the icon before the test. So how can I add the icon here ( the blue cirle). Thanks for helping me!. [email protected]


----------



## JRK-Scope (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm on the lookout for a good program to store secure information like PINs for credit cards as well as passwords or ID numbers etc. Preferably and/or finger-friendly.


----------



## khrizdiel (Sep 2, 2009)

Mmaureenn said:


> Not sure which phone you have but try this:
> 
> hTorch
> 
> xoxo Maureen

Click to collapse



ok thank you. I tried htorch but doesn't work. it doesn't even open. it shows error code or something.

do you know of another app??
by the way my device is ipaq hw6900 wm5


----------



## dhullazaran (Sep 2, 2009)

*Collapse Chaos*

This game is in VGA, can any one help me convert this game into QVGA for my HTC Mogul.

The game link is here:-
collapse chaos


----------



## lacanh (Sep 2, 2009)

lacanh said:


> This is my first post in this forum, If I have any mistake, please forgive me. Look at the picture, you see the icons with the red circle, that the defalt icon before the test in titanium. But now, I install cs2p, clauncher, cgames, csetting, and canalog clock but it doesn't have the icon before the test. So how can I add the icon here ( the blue cirle). Thanks for helping me!. [email protected]

Click to collapse



 Nobody help me huh ???


----------



## saeidtreo (Sep 2, 2009)

*samsung epix & win 6.5*

Hi all
I am new here and was hoping to get some help with understanding if the 
win 6.5 rom for a different phone would work for my samsung epix or do I
need one cooked specifically for my samsung epix ??!!
If so is there one available for my epix ??!! thanks for your help


----------



## kutuias (Sep 2, 2009)

*play music in baground while on a call*

Hi

Does anyone know of any app which can play songs into a active call. i mean in a way so other person on the call can also hear too. So that in the night i can play a few songs to my girlfriend 
thanks!


----------



## FakeGreenDress (Sep 4, 2009)

*Knitting App?*

Hello all, 

I've searched quite thoroughly and have been unable to find an Android app that can help me keep track of my knitting. I mostly knit on the train and would love to be able to stop lugging around pattern books. I'm imagining something a bit like a to-do list/counter hybrid, with the ability to keep track of what row I'm on and and mark my progress through the pattern.

I want to be able to input the pattern steps, then note how many times to repeat each -- and to be able to nest one set of repeating steps within a containing step that also repeats.

For instance, right now I'm knitting a cabled glove. Step one is a simple thing done once, but step two needs to be done ten times in a row. Step three is a cable pattern of ten different rows that needs to be repeated seven times, for a total of 70 rows. After that, it goes back to single steps. I'd like to be able to check off each row as I go. 

What I would really love is the option to switch from viewing the full pattern to a mode that just shows one step at a time, with a master counter at the bottom, so that when I finish a row I touch "forward" and the phone notes my progress and automatically displays the pattern for the next row.

There's no standardized format for digital versions of knitting patterns, but I have no problem with having to input each one myself and set the repeats manually. It would still save me time in the long run.

I'm not a programmer, but I am a graphic designer and am happy to contribute what I can to the project. I can also knit you things.


----------



## khrizdiel (Sep 5, 2009)

*two request!*

Hello i have two requests
1-where can i find a program that can set or keep a window(Any window) to always on top?
2-where can i find a program to have a small taskbar always on top that displays shortcuts for easy launching applications? kinda like windows quick launch bar


----------



## sbycell (Sep 5, 2009)

*HOW to know VERSI software PDA*

Helllo all FRIEND n master in here,,,, I don't know versi software the PDA phone,,,

Why for know The versi sofware in the pda phone Please for me


----------



## khrizdiel (Sep 5, 2009)

sbycell said:


> Helllo all FRIEND n master in here,,,, I don't know versi software the PDA phone,,,
> 
> Why for know The versi sofware in the pda phone Please for me

Click to collapse



go to startmenu/settings/system/About

and that's it!!
OR read the manual or the box of your PDA and voila!!


----------



## Inner_Bushman (Sep 5, 2009)

*Need recent rom for Compaq iPAQ H3970*

Hi. I need the most recent rom for Compaq iPAQ H3970. From what i know there's no WM5 but i hope there's atleast WM2003SE. 
Preferably i would like the polish version but english is ok.

Thanks in advance,
Bushman


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## dearmasfamily (Sep 8, 2009)

*help finding certain file.*

Sorry i should of probably posted this here first.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi im really new here and any help is greatly appreciate it. i mean i do lot of reading and for the last day or so ive became lost. ive used google and every other source available to find this specific file -NuShrike- libgles_CL.dll.

Ive found one i just dont no if its his or not. I will thank the provider and maker for sharing. thanks again


----------



## LethalCorpse (Sep 10, 2009)

*Bluetooth auto on*

Bluetooth drains the hell out of the battery, so I prefer not to keep it on all the time. However, invariably when I get in the car I forget to turn it on, so when someone calls me I have to fumble for the phone and break a few laws, which I'd rather not do. Is there an app for winmo which automatically turns on bluetooth every time there's an incoming call, and then turns it off again when the call ends? I figure the call-forward delay is long enough for me to turn on the bluetooth handsfree in the car and for the phone to find it with enough time to answer the call. 

If there isn't such an app, how hard would it be to write one? I'm a computer systems engineer proficient in C (and its variants) and VB, so I could probably write it myself, but I've never written anything for winmo and wouldn't know where to start. I assume turning bluetooth on or off would be a function I can easily call, and incoming call/call ended would be an event I can easily capture.

On the same note, but probably outside the scope of this forum, is there a similar app for RIM? My wife recently converted to a crackberry for work.


----------



## cdrummer4 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Biomath Life Science App for WM6?*

I'm a lab technician and an undergraduate thesis candiate from UD.  I use promega's biomath website for the calculator/conversion factors.  I see they offer these services in an app for the iphone but they don't offer it for WM and I can't find a similar program.  Any body know how i can get this app for my phone or a comparable application?


----------



## Mmaureenn (Sep 11, 2009)

cdrummer4 said:


> I'm a lab technician and an undergraduate thesis candiate from UD.  I use promega's biomath website for the calculator/conversion factors.  I see they offer these services in an app for the iphone but they don't offer it for WM and I can't find a similar program.  Any body know how i can get this app for my phone or a comparable application?

Click to collapse



I perused an article about Microsoft developing a method to enable the porting of iPhone apps to WinMo devices.  You might google that thought or see if it's referenced on Microsoft's mobile site.  Good luck! xoxo


----------



## Mmaureenn (Sep 11, 2009)

FakeGreenDress said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've searched quite thoroughly and have been unable to find an Android app that can help me keep track of my knitting. I mostly knit on the train and would love to be able to stop lugging around pattern books. I'm imagining something a bit like a to-do list/counter hybrid, with the ability to keep track of what row I'm on and and mark my progress through the pattern.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y'know... you could probably create a spreadsheet utilizing formulas to come pretty close to what you want.  Since you would have to input new info for each project, once you figured out the format and formulas you could reuse the template.  You could even format the outlines so that you could have a grid of the whole row containing the stitch descriptors.  Its native column/row format lends itself nicely to knitting, crochet and cross-stitch patterns.  You might even be able to set up merge fields to make input more simple.  Provided, of course, that you have something like Excel on your device. 

It's not a perfect solution, but it is something you could provide for yourself if you cannot find a similar program. I think it would be very difficult for someone who didn't know how to knit, etc., to develop this. I'm not a programmer, either. And I don't knit very well.  But I know what it's like to want a program that you think should exist, but doesn't.  Drives me to distraction! 

Good Luck! xoxo

(And if you happen to know of a program that will convert audio on a mobile device, pass it on... 

BTW... Take a look at Pocket Artist... it's a very cool Photoshop compatible graphics editing program for your mobile device.  I love it... it's versatile and even animates.)


----------



## Phen0m (Sep 13, 2009)

*Stream torrent mobile?*

Any prospects for a mobile Stream Torrent client?  

http://www.technama.com/2009/stream-torrent-watch-tv-channels-and-video-online/


----------



## Nhialor (Sep 14, 2009)

Any SMS replacements that aren't S2S or th likes. I'm kinda looking for one that is similar to the LG KS360's inbox. It's very good, user friendly, and good looking.









That's how it looks, it's cool I know. Anyone know of anything like that? OR anyone want to make something like that?


Cheers, Niall


----------



## bingman9517 (Sep 16, 2009)

I am looking for an app to prevent my TP2 from automatically going on standby after each call. I am severely physically disabled and this is causing me a lot of problems. I cannot press the power button to wake-up my device. Unless I have somebody around, my phone is not accessible until someone calls which wakes the phone. But then the cycle starts all over.

I am using EnergyROM StandardM2.5 build Sept 12.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## afn691 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Utm gps tool*

I'm looking for a GPS tool able to show the data in UTM format (preferably, WGS84 and fuse +31  )  And capable to create a text list of points (or even to export them as DXF file !)
All the apps I find show coordinates in latitude/longitude degrees and have LOTS of abilities such as finding the point in a map, drawing the track, calculating speed or other features ... but nothing so simple like this.


----------



## afn691 (Sep 17, 2009)

bingman9517 said:


> I am looking for an app to prevent my TP2 from automatically going on standby after each call. I am severely physically disabled and this is causing me a lot of problems. I cannot press the power button to wake-up my device. Unless I have somebody around, my phone is not accessible until someone calls which wakes the phone. But then the cycle starts all over.
> 
> I am using EnergyROM StandardM2.5 build Sept 12.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



There's an app called "nosleep" which allows your device being awake for an amount of minutes you configure.

There's also the option in registry, maybe this BUT NOT SURE AS I'M NOT AN EXPERT so please don't trust at all in it when you try since you'll experience it.


```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ControlPanel\Phone]
"AnyKey"=dword:00000000
"CallHistoryMax"=dword:0000ffff
"CallIDMatch"=dword:00000008
"CallProgressIdleTimeout"=dword:00000000
"DefaultAddressID"=dword:00000000
"DoNotFilterCallLog"=dword:00000001
"EventSoundCache"=dword:00000001
"Features"=dword:0206c7d8
"IcoFil"="tapres.dll"
"IcoId"=dword:000056bd
"IcoId_Land"=dword:000056fb
"IcoId_Sqre"=dword:000056fd
"InCProgBoot"=dword:00000000
"KeypadStateOnLaunch"=dword:00000000
"KeypadStateOrientations"=dword:0000000a
"LogCleanPeriod"=dword:00000006
"PlusConversion"=dword:00000001
"SendCallID"=dword:00000000
"ShowSIM"=dword:00000001
[B]"Sleep"=dword:00000000[/B]   <--- Sleep must be ZERO to maintain the device awaken, I suppose.
"Vol"=dword:00006666
```

For editing the registry, a way is using TotalCommander ( folder ///plugins in the root device folder)


----------



## Phen0m (Sep 18, 2009)

bingman9517 said:


> I am looking for an app to prevent my TP2 from automatically going on standby after each call. I am severely physically disabled and this is causing me a lot of problems. I cannot press the power button to wake-up my device. Unless I have somebody around, my phone is not accessible until someone calls which wakes the phone. But then the cycle starts all over.
> 
> I am using EnergyROM StandardM2.5 build Sept 12.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



If you goto settings/system/power on your phone, and disable the phone from dimming and the phone from turning off.. this should help the situation as it will only goto sleep if you yourself hit the power button.  
    I'll also check into "advanced config 3.3." and see if anything can be tweaked in there and let you know.


----------



## cyanide911 (Sep 19, 2009)

App to stop music on headphone removal.
I stumbled upon a very useful app a few days back, but cannot find it now. It was for WinMo, and it's function was to automatically stop any kind of music playback whenever the headphones were removed. 
Does someone know of this application?


----------



## msln (Sep 19, 2009)

*ROM 6.5 for HP ipaq data messenger (HP Oak)*

Anybody cook a ROM 6.5 for HP Oak?
Please tell me.
Thanks.


----------



## bingman9517 (Sep 20, 2009)

Phen0m said:


> If you goto settings/system/power on your phone, and disable the phone from dimming and the phone from turning off.. this should help the situation as it will only goto sleep if you yourself hit the power button.
> I'll also check into "advanced config 3.3." and see if anything can be tweaked in there and let you know.

Click to collapse



I have tried both of these suggestions, but no luck. Any other ideas? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## bingman9517 (Sep 20, 2009)

afn691 said:


> There's an app called "nosleep" which allows your device being awake for an amount of minutes you configure.
> 
> There's also the option in registry, maybe this BUT NOT SURE AS I'M NOT AN EXPERT so please don't trust at all in it when you try since you'll experience it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried this, but no luck. Any other ideas? Thanks.


----------



## secret 04 (Sep 20, 2009)

TweakMan said:


> *If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try using this site : freewarepocketpc.net  .........look there for software wm5,6 ,games and everything you want.


----------



## hgrimberg (Sep 20, 2009)

*Noise cancellation for Windows Mobile*

Hello All,

Is there a program to filter the ambient noise when on a call, like there is on other phones like the Nokias? It is hard to believe that on a Nokia you can select weather you want to cancel the ambient noise or not (the processor will work more and spend more battery) but on any Windows Mobile phone or at least on the HTC Diamond, there is no such option.
I looked all over on the xda forum and nobody talks about this issue.
Thank you.


----------



## methead (Sep 21, 2009)

*Request..*

I just flashed CyanogenMod v4.0.4 and was wondering if its possible to have a lock screen with out hitting the menu button to unlock the screen. Like the hero theme where you just slide down the screen to unlock.


THANKS!


----------



## rafalinx (Sep 22, 2009)

*Genealogy Software*

Hi,

Does anyone uses or knows a good Genealogy Software? Google doesn't find many things. 

I've asked this question on the Raphael Software Thread. Lots of views but no answer so far.

I don't think there is much offer on this matter, so I thought of asking the question here. Maybe I can find someone willing to take the challenge and develop such a software.


----------



## ZaLiTHkA (Sep 22, 2009)

It seems none of the more senior on knowledgeable users have visited this thread for quite a while now... Or at least, haven't posted too recently. But I figure I'll give this a go and see if anybody is up to the challenge. 

With the more modern official and many customized ROMs, the HTC Cube doesn't exist anymore; and for that I am eternally grateful... But I had an interesting idea the other day.

The basic concept of the cube was to have a menu-style interface that was accessible by sliding a fingertip up from the HTC logo at the bottom of the screen, regardless of what screen is displayed or which applications are running. While it was an awesome concept, it's irritating to have such a memory and graphic intensive app for such restricted use.

Can the HTC Cube concept be applied to accessing the start menu? I don't have any programming knowledge or experience, but as far as I know, dragging up from the bottom of the screen would run an executable to display the cube, not so? If this is the case, can somebody create a package that launches the start menu executable instead of the cube? I doubt this will work with the standard WM6.1 menu, but if I'm not mistaken the WM6.5 start menu is also called by an .exe file...


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## lala_25 (Sep 22, 2009)

*spy phone help*

hy,
do you know a spy/record software for sony_ericsson Xperia X1 or Nokia 6303?
i don't find for this model...
kisses
lala


----------



## wswanson04 (Sep 22, 2009)

*HTC Weather cab*

I am running SPB mobile shell 3 on my Touch Pro 2 . The one thing that I am miss from Touchflo is the weather screen. The icons and the accuracy was the best Ive seen. 

So the question is..... What are the chances of someone making that into a cab? Is it even possible to extract that portion of Touchflo and make it into its own running program? I'm a little behind in software development. I know pretty much anything can be done with time and knowledge. I looked everywhere for a worthy weather program and found nothing.

I have seen many others asking for this on other forums. Lets face it, everyone agrees that HTC Touchflo Weather is one of the best.

Is this possible? Or has it been done already and I do poor research??


----------



## ipaq_214_user (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello,

i need touch flo/manila working on my ipaq 214, can someone help me?


----------



## perlsol (Sep 26, 2009)

*WM6 application request*

I have to build an application to run on a windows mobile 6 device but I havn't got a clue where to start, I have visual studio installed but again don't know how to use it... I made an app for the PC years ago in visual basic but that was a long time ago. I have downloaded a few example codes but nothing as complete as I need.

What I need is a database program that can hold customer information and is easy to add new fields to the database/forms. but the 1 main thing I need in this database is an editable ink picture so that visual notes can be overlayed on top of a common picture for all customers.
I am looking at around 30-40 data fields and 1 editable inkpicture for around 300 customers.

I have looked at Microsoft's editable ink picture binding example as it says it holds it's strokes in a database, but I am not able to understand how to add 30-40 more data fields to the same database... I thought this would have been a good place to start but I'm getting too old for all this now LOL. 

please can someone help me out/point me in the right direction/or even take on this project for me for a small fee.


----------



## jaocab (Sep 28, 2009)

*memory.exe?*

Hi I am running WinMo 6.1 with a stock AT&T rom, Idk if anyone is still answering any questions on this thread but and I am looking for memory.exe. I have search through all of the files and folders in my windows directory and cannot find this file to save my life. I searched on google and here on xda with no luck. Can someone either host memory.exe or tell me where to find it? Your help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## josuejavr (Sep 28, 2009)

*REQUESTS to add weather to home ON< TF3D 2.1 >STUCK ROMSPRINT*

HI ALL ,


I LOOK FOR weatherclock to MY home < TF3D 2.1.38.. > HTC Touch PRO 2 stock rom


----------



## ZoneBlaze (Sep 28, 2009)

*GAME-request for a dbz fighting game?*

dragonballz fighter
fighting style like lemmingballz game.

controls:
tap/hold an area to move. dbl tap to teleport/zanzoken
tap enemy to do melee. tap enemy then swipe/slide up,down,left,right for special attacks.
tap enemy when far away to do ki blast

configurable controls


----------



## Premananda_laishram (Oct 1, 2009)

*Help to modify*

Where or what do I modify to get English instead of Russian in these marked area. I am trying to port WWE rom form Russian


----------



## HorNet505 (Oct 1, 2009)

*iC - Controller for Cubase 5 - Music Software*

for now it is only available to iPhones, but I guess it is not very hard to program.
WLAN, BT connection to host, Midi send/receive, nice layout, done.
I am not used to programming but could take care of the graphic part.

http://www.steinberg.net/de/products/musicproduction/cubase_ic.html


----------



## gshawns (Oct 1, 2009)

*Is there a way to schedule roaming?*

I posted this on another thread but didn't realize it was over a year old.
Anyway, is there any way to automate roaming on my phone?  I have a Treo Pro with WinMo 6.1 and would like it to automatically select "force roaming" during work hours (M-F, 8-5) but then revert back to either Sprint or Automatic during non work hours.  Is there any possible way to do this?

I would gladly make a donation for something like this.

Thank you!


----------



## toberino (Oct 2, 2009)

*Running app\utility program*

I have an idea for an app. I guess a utility app. One that will give you a carousel of running app similar to the contact carousel in SPB. Choices to switch to running app via a screenshot. And maybe a couple of soft keys below the screenshots to close, or suspend, or freeze, or whatever choices make sense. Currently I use SPB phone suite with the ability to minimize or close the current app or see all running apps via a long press and drop down list, but I want more. Also integrating a battery bar similar to wisbar advance 3.5 using a green bar for a full battery and it turns yellow as the battery life decreases in 5% increments. Including a fix for the low battery beep at 40 and 20% would be nice. I use the SPB battery bar but it is a pretty lame dark grey light grey bar that does not even span the width of the phone. Also included the utility is the ability to map soft keys as well as hard keys. In SPB Phone suite you can map the hard keys but not the soft keys, and in Wisbar you can map soft keys but not hard keys. Both of these apps cannot be used together or at least I do not think they can be used together. I have not tested it. All of these features in a single app would be cool to see. I am using the Verizon Omnia i910, and this is my first Winmo\Smartphone and have only owned it for a little over a month. I am very curios to hear back about the possibilities and possible suggestions.

Thank you XDA for being there.
The Tinkerer

Update: 10-6-09 Anything?? Anyone??


----------



## dsterea (Oct 2, 2009)

opanyinkwaku said:


> TweakMan said:
> 
> 
> > *If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## takoa (Oct 5, 2009)

gpsed pro ?


----------



## akademik_acheeba (Oct 6, 2009)

Alot of other forums are looking for a broken screen app like the iphone. Any xda devs wanna offer to build the first one for a nomimal price. Send me a pm and i might be able to fund your development. I know its a useless app but this forum is for just that. Come on devs this is an easy one !!! :d


----------



## akademik_acheeba (Oct 6, 2009)

i got the wallpapers ready too. all you have to do is make an app that locks the end and send keys and displays the image. make it unlock by pressing ok or something. qvga is highly perfered. i am willing to donate for your time. i made the cracked screen images too.....come on devs lets gooooo


----------



## toviaheli (Oct 6, 2009)

*REQ: handwriting software*

I have seen this asked on forums for years with outg response. 

I know many who would pay well for it.

I need software that will allow for writing IN MY OWN HANDWRITING into Office Programns like Word and Excel.

Not just signature capture, but actual recording of your own writing. There are many compamies out there that still require handwritten recods while the rest of the world has moved onto digital fcorm.ats. We desperately need affordable software to bridge the gap. So that thosde of us who prefer digital medium can still do what is required for the hand written people without carying around the paper.

Is it possible?


----------



## mlk (Oct 8, 2009)

*App to toggle the send CallerID from Network*

I have a recalcitrant client who sometimes doesn't answer his phone, however, when my callerid is blocked, he magically appears to answer, so what I am after is a simple app that toggles the state of the CallerID Network send - yes, I know you can access it from the Phone Options, but its a PITA (Pain in the Arse), so any kid developers out there willing to have a go?


----------



## kashinath403 (Oct 9, 2009)

*how to download*

I can't downlod application web video downloader. pl's send me link


----------



## skyalvinlee (Oct 9, 2009)

Perhaps a standalone S2A application?


----------



## naldyexpress (Oct 11, 2009)

*Power botton use for a app*

Hi people well i was looking for good aps and i find this 1 PocketSuspendFX that turn of the screen witha cool efect!Well i traying to find a app that let me configure the power botton so wen i hit the botton the PocketSuspendFX app go on i have been serching and i find that the app that some people tell me call power botton but first time that i install it i have so much troble that i have to hard reset my ppc If you have a solution please replay!!!!!!!! Here my email so you can send me the app or some thing -email removed-


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## lykthat (Oct 11, 2009)

*Scribblenauts*

Nintendo DS has a monopoly on this game as far as I know. However It's awsome first of all and secondly it's completely stylus driven gameplay. Thus it's technically doable on say the htc diamond and other compatible touch screens. Someone should consider a clone. Check out scribblenauts on youtube.


----------



## YungVarsity (Oct 11, 2009)

is there any software to flash my sprint TP2?? 
im feeling out of tha 6.5 circle


----------



## valkryomnia (Oct 11, 2009)

*NEW! - Game request!*

Hello, 

 I would like to request a port of the PC game called Hedgehog launch.

You can see it here:
http://armorgames.com/play/4001/hedgehog-launch-2

Here is the developers page:
http://armorgames.com/user/John

Is there any way someone can make this game playable on my Omnia i910?

The orrigonal controls for the game are left to go left, right to go right, mouse to slingshot, space bar to use any specials.

Maybe the ported version can be nearly the same?
tap left of the hedgehog to go left, right of the hedgehog to go right...
double tap, or tap below him to use a special or click a special on the side to use it. Or gsensor would be great.

Please help this become possible. I need devs! 
Thanks.


----------



## def1432 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Automatic shutdown after losing charger power?*

Hi,

tried searching for this, but maybe I'm using the wrong keywords (or just having odd ideas, as usual...)

I'm doing an integration of a HTC Kaiser in my car, and I want it to shut down automatically in a safe manner a few seconds after I switch off the ignition, unless the power comes back.

So basically, an application, script or configuration that detects losing the DC power, and shuts the phone down after say 5 seconds unless the power comes back. Any hints appreciated.


----------



## trentmaynard (Oct 13, 2009)

*help please*

does anyone know where I can get the icons from the genesis energy rom. there blue and they look much better then the other ones in my opinion. is there like a cab with transparent slider or some thing? I would appreciate the help


----------



## amw1972 (Oct 13, 2009)

*[IDEA]Digital zoom for TP2(Rhodium) camera*

hello all, 

I have a SprintPCS Touch Pro2 (Rhodium CDMA)  I was taking some photos over the weekend, and was a bit put off that the zoom that was in the Raphael/TouchPro is not there.  I knew this going in when I upgraded phones, but now, I realized that it was actually quite useful.  

I'm wondering if an app can be coded to enable the zoom bar as the user interface for the digital zoom for the camera.  That is, of course, if its even feasible with the hardware.

correction on a major brain fart.  This function is already native to the device...I was dumb...sorry folks


----------



## babyorcks (Oct 15, 2009)

*asus p320 urgent help*

hi my p320 has french language.i want to change i to english?
1.what should i do?(format/flash) im a biginner
2.what softwares i need if so,
 please explain me guys im lost//

its on 6.1


----------



## Achildsan (Oct 15, 2009)

*Tracking software*

Hi ppl, is there any software that would allow me to track the cell towers that a phone is accessing that doesnt need to be installed on the said phone? or can be installed on the phone but the info is not available for the user, e.g. if i want to track my daughter's position using cell tower relay location, due to her phone being a basic gsm phone, how do i go about doing it. 
Any software open source or not that can help me do this would be greatly appreciated please.


----------



## rkdF250 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Need Voice Command For 6.5 Rom on Tilt*

I have a 6.5 Profession Rom that I am using but I cannot find the Voice Command options.  I use this in my car with a parrott car kit and the Voice Dial is not working. Any help will be greatly appreciated....


----------



## saeidonline (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Guys 
I want to Customize My Home Screen On HTC S740 wm6.1 Standard
I installed the STK files that use in wmx.x professional . but not worked and show error . 
Locked at existing home screen layot destination folder and seen xml files on that folder . 
Has a program that generat or customize the home screen such as HTC Home But with another program and layout in home screen ? 
Or convertor of PPC Themes to Smartphone Themes ??!!! 
Or not show me a way  I can't programing xml


----------



## 3anzai (Oct 18, 2009)

*Req  Make my PDA a Digital Pictureframe while loading*

hi folks 

I searched for a way to have some picture slideshow, while the phone is charging in his cradle. 
I tried S2U2 but thats only half way, u can set a picture folder and let them change every 5 min, but thats only the background for the slider.
Id like to have a fullscreen slideshow when phone is charging and i turn the screen on.
if something like this already exists, just point me the way 

My phone is a Diamond2/Topaz with wm6.5 (energyrom)


----------



## mobile_man (Oct 19, 2009)

*Siemens_LOOX_T830?*

Sir My Request for FUJITSU_SIEMENS_LOOX_T830 ?

I could not find unlocking software for this fone,,Plz help me

I'm Attaching the pic also,,

BR


----------



## d0nutz (Oct 21, 2009)

*Call logging software*

Hello all, 

I am looking for the something similar to SPB´s wireless monitor, which monitors wireless and USB connections being able to be given a value as tarif. Letting you know how much you spend that way. 
DOes anyone know of a piece of software that does the same for SMS´s and actual calls. Where you can assign a specific amount depending on what kind of number you dial? Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers.


----------



## drkxdadvlp (Oct 22, 2009)

*Any new idea for Skyscape Cochrane review??*

- *can not use any u n l o c k er in skyscape cochrane review for PPC(WM 6.5)*
- *insufficient memory after install the second book..( *use Styletap programe then unlock cochrane book within Styletap;for first book it's OK. )

 *=========Please suggestion!!!============== *


----------



## mikokwan (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ringtone with Contact Name*

I have used Nokia before and it got a very good function.
When call comes in, it will speak the "Name" from the address book automatically and with the ringtone after then.

Does any software in WM provide similar function?
I know we can group the contact with different ringtone but Nokia do it in the way so auto.


----------



## khrizdiel (Oct 23, 2009)

*storage card crashes*

Hello  everyone i'm hopping someone can help me here.
when i'm downloading large files from internet (above 50 megs) suddenly my storage card crashes, there's no notification when crashes and stops working I no longer have access to the SD card,
this is sooo annoying because I have to start all over the download and the only way the card will work again is turning off then on the pda I have wm5 and more than 400 megs of free storage
does anyone have this same problem? how can I solve this? how to prevent the storage card from crashing?
again I have wm5 more than 400mb free storage and my device is ipaq hw6945 please help somebuddy


----------



## Rickmasta (Oct 24, 2009)

A Facebook contact importer would be great. Where you can import your friends from facebook into your phonebook.


----------



## Fo0d2Go (Oct 24, 2009)

*Fake Conversation*

hey im just asking if there is an app for this i found it at http://www.apptism.com/apps/fake-conversation-free

i had this on my previous iphone and its really useful to impress or escape a situation. is there already one similar to this for WM? or can i request a developer here to make one? thx alot in advance


----------



## edcp (Oct 25, 2009)

*Samsung Intrepid*

Any custom home screens for the samsung intrepid


----------



## perlsol (Oct 25, 2009)

perlsol said:


> I have to build an application to run on a windows mobile 6 device but I havn't got a clue where to start, I have visual studio installed but again don't know how to use it... I made an app for the PC years ago in visual basic but that was a long time ago. I have downloaded a few example codes but nothing as complete as I need.
> 
> What I need is a database program that can hold customer information and is easy to add new fields to the database/forms. but the 1 main thing I need in this database is an editable ink picture so that visual notes can be overlayed on top of a common picture for all customers.
> I am looking at around 30-40 data fields and 1 editable inkpicture for around 300 customers.
> ...

Click to collapse





Does anyone actually respond to these requests anymore? no-one seems to get any answers


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## padrou (Oct 26, 2009)

*i have a problem with my HP IPAQ RW6815*

sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have a problem with my HP IPAQ RW6815( it dont work now after hp bootloader sceen) 
i have do the step 
-Download the ROM miniSD card version (Download (via miniSD card)) from the top of this topic.
-Connect miniSD card with your PC via CardReader.
-Extract ROM to the root folder of miniSD (name must be : diskimg.nb0, size : 64,000 KB)
-Insert miniSD card to your device.
-Change battery full.
-Go to bootloader : Press both soft key (two "-" keys) and softreset (stylus), i'll apear HP bootloader sceen.
-Wait 15 -> 20 mins. I'll auto hardreset.
( it dont work now after hp bootloader sceen)
help me pleees


----------



## SKOKSAL (Oct 26, 2009)

*Video Call Problem*

Quote:
Originally Posted by powermax928 View Post
Video Telephony Cab for Htc Touch Pro
see full topic at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=554126
i can make the long awaited video call on my tp after flashing..it is just that the dialer doesn't show my last calls anymore.
Thanks for all answers...


----------



## bingo1010 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ladies and GEntlement, boys and girls. 

If there was a god he would want a special sort of GUI *AMEN*

He would want a user interface on the camera background. 

He would want the screen to be twice as light and when you looked at the phone you could see invision the potention of what you hold in your palm!

In the palm of his hands rides the knowledge and information. Iconography!

So when you guys get la$ed 

I will need your first born see-through telescreen where I can simulate looking through my phone!!

YEs, someone can!


I saw this prog and it has some operting functions based around the camera in a little window. So whats the problem. make the camera window larger and the GUI on top of it! And make yourself a hoagie.


----------



## farhan_iffy (Oct 27, 2009)

*FARHAN*

pleez someone come here and talk to me ([email protected]) .
i can'nt understand what is rubish going on here.
me just wanna understand how i can move my apps from g1 to my sdcard.
plzzzz somebody come to help me.


----------



## brainscrew19 (Oct 29, 2009)

any buddy have idea about touch hd digital compass if yes then give me link


----------



## brainscrew19 (Oct 29, 2009)

*touch hd digital compass*

plz reply me for touch hd digital compass


----------



## BenF1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Has anyone got a working gb/gbc/gba emulator for WVGA devices?

Thanks,
Ben.


----------



## faria (Nov 3, 2009)

Rickmasta said:


> A Facebook contact importer would be great. Where you can import your friends from facebook into your phonebook.

Click to collapse



here;

http://www.freewarepocketpc.net/ppc-download-booksync.html



brainscrew19 said:


> plz reply me for touch hd digital compass

Click to collapse



The digital compass can be found in the htc leo roms,but so far i does not work with other devices,most problably because no other device has the hardware for it.
regards



Fo0d2Go said:


> hey im just asking if there is an app for this i found it at http://www.apptism.com/apps/fake-conversation-free
> 
> i had this on my previous iphone and its really useful to impress or escape a situation. is there already one similar to this for WM? or can i request a developer here to make one? thx alot in advance

Click to collapse



maybe this will help....
http://www.omniahub.com/fake-call-for-windows-mobile/

and here
http://www.adarian.com/fake-ringing/



edcp said:


> Any custom home screens for the samsung intrepid

Click to collapse



try *spb mobile shell*.



khrizdiel said:


> Hello everyone i'm hopping someone can help me here.
> when i'm downloading large files from internet (above 50 megs) suddenly my storage card crashes, there's no notification when crashes and stops working I no longer have access to the SD card,
> this is sooo annoying because I have to start all over the download and the only way the card will work again is turning off then on the pda I have wm5 and more than 400 megs of free storage
> does anyone have this same problem? how can I solve this? how to prevent the storage card from crashing?
> again I have wm5 more than 400mb free storage and my device is ipaq hw6945 please help somebuddy

Click to collapse



reformat your card to see if it fixes it, this could be a file system error ,falling that you could try diferent upnp delay settings.



Dodzas said:


> having the same problem with contacts

Click to collapse



you can import contacts from the sim from the sim manager in programs.

most chefs hide the sim contacts in the roms, to show the sim card contacts you need to change this value in the registry;



```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Phone]
"ShowSIM"=dword:00000001 ->0 to disable, 1 to enable.
```
 


franstormer said:


> Hey guys just wondering how do i copy all my contact numbers from my sim into my phone? or how to view my contacts from my sims in my phone? because i cant find any contact of mine after i update into WM6.5 >_<

Click to collapse



see this post

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4872153&postcount=433


----------



## faria (Nov 3, 2009)

MotoBorg said:


> Before I found this thread I had created a thread in the TOPAZ area.
> 
> Link to orginal post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=541300
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PowerSMS by trinket software  does what you want,it can be found in microsoft marketplace, there is other solutions out there. i just cant remember their names.


----------



## ace_zed (Nov 4, 2009)

hi..can i request for virtua nba for pc..?thnx n advance


----------



## faria (Nov 4, 2009)

ace_zed said:


> hi..can i request for virtua nba for pc..?thnx n advance

Click to collapse



I m sorry, i do not understand your question. please try to be more specific .


----------



## RCorbet (Nov 6, 2009)

*button on bluetooth device to launch voice dial program*

Hi, thanks for the site, great work

heres the scenario...

i have a bluetooth car kit (supertooth 3) which has an auto redial function, so that when i press it the phone app fires up an the last number dialed is dialed again.

what i would like to know is if i can make that button launch MS voice command

this is because new laws have been introduced that prohibit touching a mobile phone while in the car, but the BT hands free is ok

My thought is that the ST3 tells the phone to do certain things which i think could be substituted with "run MS voice Command"

TIA,

Rich


----------



## Jim Chapman (Nov 7, 2009)

I have just released a new program for reading epub (and other format) books.  See: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=4894085

It can open non-DRM-protected epub books.  If you own a DRM-protected epub book and want to get at the unprotected version of that file, there are tools out there on the internet.  Try googling (or message me, and I can give you some pointers).

Jim


----------



## sixbennetts (Nov 8, 2009)

*Keyboard Backlight toggle app - Ozone/WinMo 6.1*

I need to be able to toggle my keyboard backlight on/off, and have it stay at that setting while either on a car charger or USB charger.

Tried making a few registry changes using Total Commander, nothing works.

Please help!

Thanks.


----------



## anaadoul (Nov 8, 2009)

RCorbet said:


> Hi, thanks for the site, great work
> 
> heres the scenario...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yep, pritty simple
using total commander navigate to windows folder.
copy the file *voicecmd.exe* somewere on your device.
rename the copied file to *Redial.exe* and copy it back to your windows folder overriding the old one.

hope this helped.


----------



## tittytwister (Nov 9, 2009)

cricket flashing software


----------



## ck10 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering something... I need something and I didn't find it anywhere.
Is there any trick or software that would make a phone (with Windows Mobile) able to use the pc's soundcard as a headset ?
To use the pc's speakers in order to listen what's heard in the phone's speaker and a microphone plugged in the pc in order to make phone calls etc ?

Without BlueSoleil which is the only way I found and my bluetooth usb receiver isn't compatible with BlueSoleil.

Thank you very much!


----------



## sniper2393 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Help pleasae*

Sir
i need your help to get sn for htc diamond 2 arabic rom 2.03
i wanted to apply the arabic aplications but i need sn for arabic rom
can you hrelp me please

god bless you


----------



## GuestX00823 (Nov 12, 2009)

I would like to be able to *monitor all sent sms and calls when UNattended!*

I've lost a lot of phone credits because I believe there is a trojan in it that sends out messages at random times through out the day. In my country (perhaps in your area too) one can award phone credits to other phone numbers. I'm afraid this is what's happening as well.

I've installed ESET antivirus but it's not detecting the trojan.

I really should not have installed the software Phone Creeper. I'm suspicious this software is backfiring on me.

Please help, need suggestions


----------



## Jezmorihiki (Nov 12, 2009)

*need help... please*

I need help on how to setup a wifi connection on my O2 xdaIIi, I can see all of the available networks that I can use for the connection but I can't connect to them, please give me detailed instructions on the matter, furthermore I would like to ask if my xdaIIi can be upgraded to either a windows mobile 5/6.1/6.5? currently it is sporting a windows mobile 2003 second edition, and I was thinking of upgrading it to a newer version. since I can't find anymore applications/software/games that fits my phone.... thanks in advance to anyone who culd be of help to me...

P.S. I am practically a newbie to this mobile unit, since it is a hand me down phone...LOL...


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## _Shamash_ (Nov 13, 2009)

*Data Volume Tracking for WM6.1/6.5*

I am looking for a PPC software to 

*track the data volume* sent and received OTA (UMTS/Edge) 

in order to make sure i don't use it over the included data volume.

Bonus points for said software offering an alarm upon reaching a threshold
Bonus points for disabling data connection upon reaching a threshold


----------



## bryanwendy (Nov 14, 2009)

*trthering*

i need help tethering my htc ozone


----------



## bryanwendy (Nov 14, 2009)

*tetering*

please help me htc ozone tetering


----------



## regis.stration (Nov 16, 2009)

*App to Answer phone with KEYPAD active?*

My voicemail at work calls me to notify me of messages left. I then have to switch to the keypad and speakerphone to enter my extention, passcode, and touch tones to get around the menu. I would like an app/hack that would let me answer and go directly to keypad instead of the window with the contact picture. As I would not like this behavior all the time, the best solution would be a button to "answer with keypad". I already use in-call-tweak to switch to speakerphone automatically when face-up, but there is a slight delay and I still must slide to answer, and press keypad. By then I may have missed a few words of the prompt.

Also testing Google voice. It will transfer your calls and it announces the callers name. If I see it's a call from google, i would like to go directly to speaker and keypad to here the name, then select weather to accept, reject, or send to VM. If I accept, just lifting the phone to my ear would turn off speaker using in-call-tweak.

Ultimate solution for me:
slide 'left' to answer with keypad
slide 'right' to answer with keypad and speakerphone

this slide button could go right above/below the current slide to answer/ignore.

Any creative thoughts/solutions? 

Thanks


----------



## FDOEFLOYD (Dec 7, 2009)

*O2 xda exec rom 1.13.82 wwe*



tweakman said:


> *if you have any    ideas or requests    for any type of   -new-  software, applications, themes, etc.   or would like to   request any changes    to any software or program, post your comments here!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hello eeveryone,

am a desperate man who is just encountered a problem with ma o2 xda exec. The phone part of the phone is not recognising any sim card. Can someone help me with how i can restore the phone fully to functionalityl. Pls


----------



## tonev (Dec 7, 2009)

I am looking for the camera application that comes with the HP Ipaq Glisten. Thanks in advice


----------



## regis.stration (Dec 8, 2009)

*One Stop Search bar/app*

Much like the Driod is advertizing, one search app that searches, files/contacts/music/etc on the phone, the internet and any other places we can add to a search.

The app would have a bunch of check boxes so the user could select what searches to include before executing. This would cut down on unnecessary time searching every option.

Seems like some UI could sit on top off the current search apps and consolidate the results.

Just a thought . . .


----------



## khrizdiel (Dec 27, 2009)

*a Gsensor emulator?*

hey! all,

anybuddy knows of a Gsensor emulator? mi phone is ipaq
and does not have Gsensor capability,
but my question is if there is an emulator for this? i mean
by pressing the arrow or joystick keys emulate gravity
is that posible? can anyone provide a link to such emulator? 


thank you people!


----------



## solox (Dec 28, 2009)

*a process/service/application that fades (or some other nice effect) when opening/closing/switching a program, instead of the old boring frames effect.

*fix the graphic of animated popup menues.


----------



## Lewy1 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Typing from right to left*

Okay, I've posted about this previously but still have not found a decent solution. 
There are a number of options here on XDA with RTL support for typing in Hebrew, but so far although I can type characters from right to left, yet the cursor doesn't move from right to left which makes it impossible to edit a document (delete or backspace etc.). For example if the cursor is in front of a specific letter that I want to delete, when I press the delete button a completley diferent letter on the other side of the screen will be deleted as opposed to the one that's to the left of the cursor. In short the cursor is out of sync with the flow of text and you can't tell what you are doing.
There is a commercial program by Eyron which includes a softkey on the keyboard with the ability to change the flow of text just like on a desktop as seen here http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=203057&d=1247117359 If someone can create a similar solution it would help all those who write in RTL languages such as Hebrew and Arabic.
Thanks


----------



## Darkstriker (Jan 1, 2010)

*teamspeak 3 for windows mobile 6.5*

with the release of teamspeak 3 now being in the forseeable future and both beta and SDK available from www.teamspeak.com, i would hope to finally see a wimo TS client. although there are some alternatives, i still believe teamspeak to be the best VOIP program out there and i'm sure ik not the only one who would appreciate a TS client for wimo.

PS: Written from my touch diamond 2. HTC forever


----------



## Pogaasty (Jan 1, 2010)

I have noticed something in s60 3rd edition phone dafault music player. during phone conversation,when you lunch the default music player and play a song, it plays in the background for both you and the person you are talking to to hear while the conversation still continues.
 i want to know if windows mobile phones can do the because i have realised that during phone conversation if play a song with windows media player, you dont hear the sound. if windows media player cannot do that, i want a music player that can do that to be developed.(i mean a music player that can play in the background for you to hear the sound the voice of the person you are talking to during a phone conversation like how the s60 3rd edition phones do) 
 if there is already a music player that can do that for windows mobile phones too, please recommend it for me. currently i am using samsung omnia i900.
thank you.


----------



## RMY_GN2 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Suggestion for Facebook*

I am using a HTC Touch Pro 2 device with WM6.5.

I would like to suggest the Facebook application to be enhanced. Sadly to say that the Facebook application on iPhones are way more better than our WM. 

It would be wonderful & great if we may upgrade this feature.


----------



## DaYiM (Jan 5, 2010)

first i need to say thaaaaank you so much for this thread.

* I need WifiTouchPad for my device VIA WiFi not BlueTooth:-
   i tried many program such us GRemote, but none of them really works,
   because all of them uses bluetooth & it have many unnoticeable problems. 

* I need a GPS Compass: i tried many programs also, but all of them isn't
   efficient i need a compass that when i turn the device to any side the 
   north arrow changes to the right direction not hold settle to the old position!

My Device is HTC Touch2, aka Mega T3333. WM6.5


----------



## coco1978 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Profimail as standard mail?*

I use Profimail 3.25 on my htc hd2 (winphone 6.5) and i can say that the programm is ok. But i am looking for the possibility to have profimail as standard. That means when i find a email link (for example in opera) and tap it, profimail would open and not outlook pocket. Maybe someone can give me an answer. Thank you and friendly.


----------



## tommytooth (Jan 12, 2010)

*Request for Help of HTC Touch upgrade*

Hi there,
   I bought an *HTC touch* recently. I tried to upgrade the onyx and WM6.1 ROMs onto it, but it won't work (the white screen does not come up after reboot.. just shows the penguin logo and three lines below it and hangs). I have frequent *"memory low"* issue as soon as I start using any internet application, which is why I tried to upgrade. I used the Memory page Update tool as described somewhere by Daniel, and was *surprised to see that the original pagesize was 2 MB*, while I read at the forums that the default HTC pagesize is 8 Mb and making it 4 MB will fix the "low memory" issue.
  I have put my device serial number on HTC website for downloads and it works, so I guess it is genuine and not a fake.
  My question: why is the default pageize 2 MB ? how can I make it 4 MB and will this fix the memory issue. Why can't I use hte other ROMs. Any help appreciated greatly.


----------



## dimmar2010 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Greek Rom*

please any greek rom for 6.5 wm HTC diamond 2? thanks


----------



## dryogeshd (Jan 19, 2010)

*Reply*



tommytooth said:


> Hi there,
> I bought an *HTC touch* recently. I tried to upgrade the onyx and WM6.1 ROMs onto it, but it won't work (the white screen does not come up after reboot.. just shows the penguin logo and three lines below it and hangs). I have frequent *"memory low"* issue as soon as I start using any internet application, which is why I tried to upgrade. I used the Memory page Update tool as described somewhere by Daniel, and was *surprised to see that the original pagesize was 2 MB*, while I read at the forums that the default HTC pagesize is 8 Mb and making it 4 MB will fix the "low memory" issue.
> I have put my device serial number on HTC website for downloads and it works, so I guess it is genuine and not a fake.
> My question: why is the default pageize 2 MB ? how can I make it 4 MB and will this fix the memory issue. Why can't I use hte other ROMs. Any help appreciated greatly.

Click to collapse






Please kindly read all the information available here on how to flash a new ROM to HTC Elfin... there are a plenty of guides available on this..


see this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=519813


----------



## sixbennetts (Jan 19, 2010)

*Font changer for Verizon Ozone.*

Add the .ttf's to Windows/Fonts, fire up this little program, and voila, changing fonts on CHome and the rest of the phone is easy!

Pretty-please-with-sugar-on-top?


----------



## mk27 (Jan 20, 2010)

Meant to post in this thread but posted here by mistake:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=5406632


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## lunasveil (Jan 21, 2010)

Something that will work to customized TouchFlo3D on the Tilt 2 would be wonderful.


----------



## teedey (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi i am looking for a program like a database of codes for auto electrical faults on both heavy equipment like cat, and cars like holden,ford etc something that i can enter in the information, eg. cat things will have a 
Mid: Module identifier number- what ecu the fault is in
CID: the Component Number- eg turbo boost sensor
FMI: failure mode identifier- eg open circuit

so when a fault comes up on the screen of the machine it will come up as:
Mid:27 Cid:15 FMI: 11 i have all the information in files but would be handy to be able to enter the numbers into the device and have it search and tell you the component and what the problem is. i can help with all the information side of things it is just the programming side of things that im a bit fuzzy on i did some programming years ago when the old palm devices where the in thing way back before smartphones, any information or pointing in the right direction will be helpfull thanks


----------



## solox (Jan 22, 2010)

*Request*

Modify the wm 6.5 lockscreen, to play animated .GIF as background instead of just showing it nonanimated


----------



## taalon927 (Jan 22, 2010)

got a excaliber, was wanting a wind meter, they have oen for the iphone but i dont have a iphone. basically it uses the mic to guess the wind speed which i need for flying my helis so i know how agressive to make the pitch..


----------



## The Whistler (Jan 24, 2010)

*Timekeeping tool*

Hi,

I searched for a small and lightweight timekeeping tool without success.

What I want to do is to track the times I have worked on different projects or to evaluate my working time on average.
So, when I come to work, I simply press "start", when I go home, I press "stop". The software should store date and time of start/stop and add them to some database (perhaps one that could even be opened with Excel).

A couple of different "works" should be able to handle.

It would be fantastic if there would be some possibility to customize the evaluation of the times: e.g. total time spend on a project, or e.g. if I have to work 8 hours a day with a 45 min break it should give me the sum of hours that I have worked too much (or that I have to work more to sum it up to my 8 hours... ) (so a kind of "stop minus start minus 45 min minus 8 hrs on day i" + "... day i+1" etc., including a possibility to reset this sum at the beginning of a new month)

The main screen could be very simple:
a couple of tabs that I can give names like "Work 1", "Work 2" etc.
A "start" and a "stop" button
A little field indicating the total time on the respective tab or a calculation from the times

Anyone knowing such a small program?

Thank you very much,

The Whistler


----------



## glotharg (Jan 25, 2010)

*adjustable infrared frequency*

I got a Wizard and a Titan

I got the idea from all the different settings for novii remote... and how you can set it for different frequencies...

I have came across a bunch of infrared remote control toys without remotes...

It would be cool to be able to sweep across some frequencies and figure out what frequency these are on.. and eventually lock in and control them.

*edit*

I have sucessfully flown a remote heli using my wizard... I used noviiRemote Deluxe to learn the basic commands... now i have to figure out how to create or modify to allow variable signals... and see if it can send dual signals.. woot.. fun stuff..!!!!!


----------



## Baldn (Feb 1, 2010)

*Cell phone GPS tracking system*

I have a project for the right person that can accomplish this task. If you can create this software program and successfully implement it, the market for it is hug. What is even better I already have large client base that would buy subscriptions to use this system, upon its successful creation.  Here is what the software needs to do.
  1) There would need to be a web site that integrated google maps or some sort of mapping system, along with user accounts.
  2) It would need to be able to send an SMS message to any cell phone, when the cell user receives the message the message would ask the user if it is ok to send it longitude and latitude (its location) back to the web site. Once the cell user says it ok to send the location then the software would gather the GPS longitude and latitude from the phone and send a message back to the website. The web site would then input the location into the mapping and show the end user where the location of the phone is.
 3) This software most work on any and all cell phones that have GPS
 4) Any programing that needs to be installed on the phone most be able to be sent to the phone over the air.

If you think that you accomplish task please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## CobraC081375 (Mar 10, 2010)

*cooking a rom*

im new to this stuff and already flashed my first and brand new phone and the 3vo rom works great and looks good too but wanna make some changes to it myself. I have a brand new Tmobile HTC Dash 3G with 3vo rom on it atm 6.5 windows mobile
has MAPL100 under the battery

what tools/software/rom's would i need to do the following:

make and edit my own cooked rom
back up my current and original rom
and some sort of tutorial to explain this
as well a tutorial to create a theme or find themes

i need all these to be phone specific if you could.


----------



## pmcc (Mar 11, 2010)

*SDG Bluebird Pidion BIP-6000 Scanner*

Got hands on one of these, disappointed in non-functionality of scanner (has camera and scanner), no access to Market (don't know if Mobile Network needed to access, only using Wi-Fi).

Would like to try using Android SDK to load apps onto SD card but am a newb and wanted to ask for ideas first.  Don't know if there is an app that supports the type of scanner on this device, similar to that which UPS/ Fedex drivers use.

Last on my wish list is browser able to handle ASP pop-ups fully for online inventory program. 

Thanks


----------



## optical10 (May 13, 2010)

*G sensor drivers needed for official 7500 Athena 6.0 ROM*

I hope this is the right section for this request, apologies if it's not?

Having PM'd a senior member of the XDA ROM developers/cooks I was advised that I needed the list below to attempt enabling G sensor support without having to re-flash to a cooked ROM:

#1. gsensor driver from Touch Diamond OEM (I not II, I think II is not compatible)
#2. gsensor sdk from Diamond or Tachi (3.x or 4.0)

Can anybody provide the two above files for download? This will be a good start.

It was also under the impression that following six were a prerequisite to success:

"GSensor.dll, GSensorSetting.exe GsensorSetting.lnk, HTCSensorSDK.dll, HTCSensorService.dll and HTCSensorServiceAthena.dll"

Can anybody confirm or deny their necessity to a successful outcome?

I have spent the last four days scouring the various threads here but I still can't find a definitive answer or instructions that are specific to making the G sensor  work on the official 7500 Athena 6.0 ROM?

Any direction/help appreciated


----------



## themsn (May 28, 2010)

*Moonse e-7001?*

Hi-

I'm about to buy a chinese google tablet, which only has android 1.5

Are there any developers out there with the exploratory spirit for creating a 2.1 rom for the Moonse E-7001? or anyone who can point me in the right direction?
also called aPad in china.

I know a lot of rom upgrades have been created for the SmartQv5 (up to v. 2.1)
(found at jjongtang's blog)

would love to see something like that for the aPad or Moonse.

thank you.


----------



## materijalmen (May 31, 2010)

Hy guys, im owning a Tytn II, and i want to flas a new rom for my device.
Is there any program which saves my text(sms) messageg in ex. *.doc or *.txt files?


----------



## zsomle (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to have an audio player software (for my touch pro) that only plays music through headphones, and never uses the internal speaker (which is the normal behavior if no headphone connected).
Reason: I would like to listen to some meditation / hypnosis stuff even when I'm not alone, and would like to be on the safe side from accidently pulling out the plug from the phone so everyone around me would hear what I am listening to... Most people would think I am an idiot 

Thank you in advance for any response!


----------



## garyf (Jun 21, 2010)

*Can the screen be split so that two programs display at once?*

I have a touch pro 2, with 480x800 resolution.  Is it possible to split the screen into two 480x400 screens side by side that can display different programs?

I'd be able to, for example, play sudoku at the same time I read emails or send text message or watch a video.


----------



## HKunnana (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a few requests, some of them are essential but are not there, and others are enhancements or features that would be nice to have.
Essentials:
# I need to be able to hear music over my MONO bluetooth (doesn't support A2DP). I think that shouldn't be difficult thing to do.
# I want to be able to search all phone data for (part of words, numbers) including ofcourse the contacts.
# why this text I am entring now via the hw keyboard is not spell checked? While it is when using soft keyboard?
# I would definitly need the way I answere or reject phone calls. Havong to slide is a silly thing, I hoped there were hard keys for that on the Milestone.
# I need a redial option if call is dropped or line was buisy.
# Contacts: there in no easy way to group my contacts, and why do I have to follow the grouping on GMail.
# I still can't find a tool to manage the SIM card (owner number modidficatio, edit stored contacts, import/export....).
# I need to have the option when joining contacts to make that final and not keeping separate record for each and showing only one.
# contacts list need to have a small keybad to make jumping to a contact by typing the first,then second letter (on screen keyboard)
# Why does my facebook contacts names take precedence over the other names of the same contacts when joined. I should have the choice.

# How. Can I configure a proxy for my connections, specially the WiFi?

# I hate capacetive touch screen, resistive are much better in many ways.

#selecting text is a nightmare.

That all I can remeber now.

Sent from my Milestone using XDA App


----------



## garyf (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd love some way a way to change the bitmaps in a dll directly from a command line. In other words, a quick and painless way to change, say, the first 11 bitmaps in shellres192.dll to bitmaps stored somewhere else.


----------



## rixwan_haider (Jul 13, 2010)

*Help*

helllo 

hey i need to upgrade my i mate jamin window can u plz help me


----------



## jasmithlaw (Jul 14, 2010)

*PLEASE make my Windows Phone run like anything else....*

I have a LG Fathom VS750 with a snapdragon processor, but its windows mobile..... please help me turn it into something.... a Android or an iPhone but something.....

I cant find anything!


----------



## Dawdy Bishop (Jul 16, 2010)

*Independent Volume control?*

I have been searching all over the internet and can't find anything that can change the volume of my HD2 on a per-application basis. I am using the TomTom Navigator software and also use my phone for music in my car (connected to my stereo within it). I was ultimately searching for an application that would either temporarily reduce the volume or mute the music (currently being played with HTC Sense) when the TomTom turn-by-turn announcements were made much like, I believe, the iPhone TomTom application does. Failing that an application that would allow me to put the volume of the music low compared to the TomTom (as the only time it makes any sound is for announcements) would be fine. Anybody got any ideas that could help me out? 

Thanks,
Dawdy Bishop.


----------



## edfernandez2 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Figuring out how to root an unrooted Factory phone.*

My question is general for android based phones, when attempting to root a stock ROM, would it be easier with a computer running linux or it really doesn't make a difference?


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## ririalmeria (Sep 2, 2010)

*htc desire code reader/unlocker soft.*

hello! well, i´m looking for a working code reader and or unlocker for the htc desire. i would like to do it by usb cable. i saw other code readers but not any spesific one for the desire. thank you


----------



## userjohn10 (Sep 7, 2010)

*[Q] Need registry tweak for proper filter Outlook tasks on WM6.5*

Hi, I am using Outlook tasks on PC and synchronize with my HTC Touch Diamond 2 with Windows Mobile 6.5. But since too many tasks are displayed on the mobile, I cannot work with it properly. Does anyone know a registry change in order to filter out all tasks with a due date in the future?

I have seen new apps for using tasks on a mobile but isn't there a registry change possible for this?

Thanks.


----------



## fadlinaya (Sep 9, 2010)

*samsung i5500*

sir, can u make a new tread about samsung i5500, thanks


----------



## Mo-money (Oct 8, 2010)

*Droid X/2 configuration*

I've looked around a bit and haven't found anything yet, but I was looking for a way to automate the wireless and email configuration on the Droid X and 2 handsets as these are starting to get deployed to a lot of people in my company and I want to save our help desk calls on "how do I set up wireless\email?"  I'd like to get it down to the customer just plugging in their username and password and that gets passed to the necessary configurations.  Everything else can be pre-defined in the script or apk, however this ends up working.  I could dig around in the sdk but I'm hoping that somebody has already looked into this and I can build off of what they've created.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## jeff1721 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Have idea for an app are you interested. I think it is pretty good.


----------



## QOQ (Oct 14, 2010)

*Pocket Computer Dreams*

how about a Geiger counter? and while we're at it,a parent finder,   a Rugged PDA for Doctors and nurses, a missile detonator and a Pleiadean to Earthling vocal chord transmogrifier..            (seriously)  

Would love to see a line of external sound box's for a guitar lead, Round M.I.D.I, XLR  MIC, toslink,  etc. and Its important that they work on earlier versions then winmo 7....                   I do not want to lose the option of typing on a Real mini QWERTY  slide out  Keyboard,      TP2/Tilt Rocks!


----------



## dunteesilver (Oct 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to get the galaxy s status bar on the Evo?  I like the idea of wifi and other toggles available in the status bar.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## ravnicas (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it possible to create a bluetooth communication between two android devices?

For example between a desire and an archos (android) mp3 player, to use the last one as a bluetooth headset.

I would just like to know whether its possible ...


----------



## danimihalca (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi there. I'm looking for a swing-like game for wm 6.1 (my phone is HTC Touch pro), something like the Double Ropes for iPhone or the Double Wires flash game for pc (google them, I can't post the links). Does somebody know a game like these? I don't want you to post it if you need to pay for it, I'm interested only in the name. Or is it possible to port the flash game for wm 6.1 and react when touching? Thank you.


----------



## ozziezombie (Nov 7, 2010)

Aloha, people, greetings from Poland.

I was trying to play Pocket Heroes on my 240x240 screen, but the missing 80 pixels didn't allow me to play properly. While using Nyditot Virtual Display game didn't want to work, just... Didn't switch on. i tried to install it while having the other resolution and still got chrashed all the time. Could you try to resize the game, please?

Moreover, I'm a big Fallout fan. However, it seems that my machine can't run Pocket Fallout. ;( I am not sure if it's an issue connected with WM2003 (several sites claimed that it is supported) or with the square screen. Same situation as above, Nyditot didn't help. Could you please look at it and help me?

Thanks in advance. 

PS. 'Been reading the XDA-Dev for a while. You guys seem to be totally wicked. I believe in you, hah. Seriously.


----------



## hx4700 user (Nov 28, 2010)

bbonzz said:


> Hi ppl, since i switched from palm i'm looking for a decent app to manage my book collection with a pc counterpart too. I've found software to manage music, video, cd, dvd, stamps, butterflies, coins... Everything is covered but books.
> The only two ppc apps out there are:
> 
> - Wakefieldsoft BookBag Plus: the interface sucks, as all Wakefieldsoft apps; but this would be bearable if only the app worked... While doesn't: it manages a book collection of ~10 books, when more crashes. I've seen on their forum complaints since last june, and the reply is "wait".
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you ever find what you were looking for?  I have been searching too and have posted but got no recommendations that do the job. I've looked at collectorz (expensive) and listpro (cheap but not very finger friendly)

On my Psion the database / cardfileindex was wondefully easy.

On my hx4700 i used data on the run, but it was a bit tight on screen space trying to fit too much in.  It is pretty useless on my HD2 without a stylus.


----------



## sublimeax (Nov 30, 2010)

*Wifi Router for HTC Surround (ATT)*

Searched high and low on Google, and the xda-developer's community, and I still have yet to find anything in the way of a wifi router for windows mobile 7. I realize that it hasn't been available to the general public for very long yet. But If anyone knows what direction to point me in it'd be greatly appreciated. If it's still being developed I'd be interested in donating toward the cause.


----------



## NanaSarah (Dec 9, 2010)

*Looking for a simple, finger-touch, flat-file database*

I had a Palm PDA of one flavor or another for 10+ years. I used ThinkDB, which became SmartList ToGo in order to keep track of my embroidery threads and other things so I didn't end up buying duplicates. 

Now that I finally bit the bullet and combined PDA with phone in an HTC HD2, I can't find any finger-friendly databases. I've searched all the commercial software sites and tried over a dozen apps, but they either want me to build Access databases, or they are just not geared toward finger-touch on WinMo and are not planning to develop in that direction. 

I am limping by with opening the databases in Excel, but the blasted app won't remember settings and filters, hasn't any check boxes, etc., etc. Using it is cumbersome and painful.

Do you know if anyone is working on an app that I might have missed which will let me make simple databases that are finger-friendly? I searched, but it's hard to refine and "database" just gets too many hits. I sometimes have as many as 20 fields in a record, but they are all flat files.


----------



## NanaSarah (Dec 14, 2010)

*Never mind: found one*

I was looking in the wrong places. ListPro does exactly what I want.


----------



## triumph555 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Looking to change HD2 softkeys only, Please help...*

I'm new to all of this so be gentle..I have an HTC HD2 running Cookies home tab editor 1.8.5 with CHTEditor on WM6.5. I was wondering if there is a way to change the phone and menu soft keys. I've seen some videos of people with different styles of softkey tabs but im not sure if thats the difference between WM6.5 and WM6.5x..ive changed pretty much everything on my phone but that. So if anyone knows if there is a skin or some kind of file to make this change, it would be greatly appreciated. Hopefully i wont have to change the radio or anything to do this but any info is helpful!


----------



## estroked (Jan 16, 2011)

*Any ROM for LG Optimus LS670*

Where I can find a ROM for my LG Optimus LS670?


----------



## tezfisher (Jan 16, 2011)

*xda app for wp7?*

Android has one! ;-)


----------



## JTG81 (Jan 18, 2011)

*graphics tablet*

Hi i'm after an app that will allow me to use my samsung galaxy tab as a graphics tablet in photoshop.


----------



## DJATL1 (Jan 19, 2011)

*hmm*

can anyone help me?i have alltel htc hero cdma rooted where could i find 2.2 rom without switchin to sprint


----------



## Microzift (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,

on android, i miss the Nokia feature when someone calls, one button to make the phone on speaker mode. currently on android you have to drag to answer, then push the speaker button (2 steps instead of 1).


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## peterlont (Jan 27, 2011)

This might be a silly request for a new application, but it's been in my mind for quite some time now, and although I'm not an android developer, I do enjoy my Nexus One.

I spend about 2 to 3 hours a day in my car and my Nexus is my entertainment set. From time to time I use Google Maps or Navigation, but since the route it drive is the same everyday, its novelty wears off pretty quick.

So I was wondering the other day to have an application I could start that would display a nice colourful vortex (like the visualization plugins in WinAmp), but it's not tuned to the music that is being played. Instead it takes the GPS and/or compass information and uses that to make the vortex go left, right, up, down, fast, slow, etc. with every turn and acceleration you make in your car.

From what I've seen on the Market it should be possible to make. It's a combination of ideas that are already out there. All it needs is a developer to make it happen. Or did I overlook something and is it already available in some app I missed?

Thanks in advance. Keep up the good work.
Peter.


----------



## Senax (Feb 4, 2011)

*Bluetooth intercom*

REQ: Bluetooth intercom


----------



## iusauser (Feb 6, 2011)

*Request: Compact, floating wm launcher*

Hi, I just started a thread with a cab that preconfigures several xda utilities, manged by a commercial launcher; therefore my request is based in a new app with similar or best features for a launcher:


Functional features:

-Not designed to replace the start menu, because the launcher will be used for the very basic and frequentry used functions/apps
-Relatively small, floating window that does not cover the foreground app (any type of app); and neither change the state of foregroud app or window
-Fast, lightweight
-Integrated App switcher (configurable)
 -Autoclose if not action selected (time programmable)
-The LaunchPad must remain visible for a few moments after the desired action is selected, and meanwhile the selected icon is resalted (useful in slow-start apps/functions like screen rotation while cht, to prevent double-tapping that consequently opens another element that is to be drawn)
-Also, the selection must be "swappable", and launch the desired action only at release of the desired icon.
-Very configurable, but no easily accidentally modified settings in daily usage.


Trigger methods

-By shortcut, or command parameters, e.g. "launcher.exe /showpad"
-Only optionally: assigning a rectangular touch-area for triggering (resizeable) in top bar; and don´t interfering with taskmanager and start icons in WM6.1 top bar-type; while in WM6.5.x can be assigned to all the area of top bar (Taskbar Launcher type) 


Aesthetics features:

-3D effects are not so important, because the priority of fast and lightweigth feature; but desirable ONLY if it not compromisses the speed and/or compatibility
-Transparency effects, mainly for the pad´s background (semitransparent pad with texture would fantastic!)
-Icon Size: Not too big, to easly accomodate several apps/functions; although larger than Hi-Launcher´s icons

Yes, it´s a large list for a simple-type app, but I think this type of launcher would very useful and universal


By mean Hi-Launcher, menu configuration is somewhat difficult to make 3 or more columns designs (therefore the preconfigurated files) ...but meanwhile this app has most of the features listed above.


...And to illustrate this better, this is the link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=941035





Thanks in advance!


----------



## tzzoooma (Feb 10, 2011)

solution was found, please ignore.


----------



## newbyer (Feb 11, 2011)

*Samsung I780 Windows Phone 7*

I think this forum is really complicated to navigate... Or i'm really bad at this..  I could not find an answer for my question...

Is there any Room of Windows Phone 7 for a Samsung SGH-I780?
If yes, is there any guide that i can follow?

Thank you in advance for your answer...


----------



## renight (Mar 9, 2011)

*Software MMS*

It would be possible to install italian software "MMS" for HTC P3300 Artemis with cooked ROM WM6,5 ?


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 9, 2011)

I would like a Coffee Break or Take-Your-Medicine reminder app. I'm old..lol


----------



## Tweak222 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have an interesting request for a GAME. Has anyone ever played the game Flaming Fingers in an Arcade? I would love to play that on my android device! Would be tons of fun!  I can't seem to find it anywhere in the market or on here and i'm pretty sure its fairly newish? Would be an awesome idea methinks. If you don't know what it is Youtube it there are a ton of videos. You drag your finger through a maze as fast as you can and get prizes and such. The arcade game there is a timer and towards the end of the maze it speeds up way too fast thus resulting in many a failure.

Would be an awesome game with like levels and difficulties and such!


----------



## larzazral (Mar 26, 2011)

*need pocket al-quran*

i need pocket al-quran for my x1...i'm using winmo 6.1


----------



## hajime196642 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Help me please!!!!!*

HI, Can anybody tell me where and how to find my phone's Global-generic GGL?
My phone is a Docomo T-01C with Android 2.1 update1.
I want to reinstall it to the original Android so that I can install custom roms or update to Global 2.2 etc. I hope........

Is this possible? Or give it up and buy HTC or Xperia arc.


----------



## ninja674 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm looking for a way to connect an external video camera to my android based htc hd2 (rooted, flashed and hacked thanks to xda developer!).
My plan is to connect a camera so that I can view the feed on the htc screen. The idea is to put a rear facing camera on my motorbike, the phone mounts on the handlebars and I'd have a rear view to look at (eliminating mirrors!), app would also need to flip image so it would be like looking in a mirror.
A big ask maybe, but a few bikers today were expressing an interest in it as they already have android phones mounted to use as sat navs, o the joys of modern technology!!!


----------



## ahensler05 (Mar 28, 2011)

*[REQUEST] Frequency/Amplitude style game for Android*

I was just thinking back to my PS2 days, and I remeber this game called Frequency that came with the network disc. Its sorta "tap-tap"-ish, but there are multiple track you have to play on. Amplitude was the sequel to Frequency I believe.

Heres a clip of it I found on youtube, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQga7d42xCw . I'd really like to see a game like this on Android. 

Maybe not as graphically intense, but something with the same general idea. And I've tried "Beats", "Touchmix", and any other rhythm games I've come across on the market


----------



## tlahpalli (Apr 9, 2011)

*You Can Be A Developer Too!*

Is there an app or some sort of software or classes to take to learn how to be a developer? I have already been benefiting from all the work done by other developers and want to become one myself.  Where do I start?


----------



## bagongs (Apr 10, 2011)

*improve dexter's froyo*

Hi everybody,
I'm currently running Dexter's froyo + bugfix3 on my motorola milestone xt720, but, even if the available RAM is always more than 70 MB (thanks to Autokiller and Advanced task manager), the device looks slow, has a low battery life and sometimes crashes. I'm looking for further updates, scripts or whatever to speed up my device, improve the battery life and performance..any ideas, apps, or suggestion? Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## garyf (May 7, 2011)

I'd be willing to contribute $50 to a free open-source offline editor for android that can read and write microsoft word .doc and .docx files.

How could a pool be put together if there are others willing to contribute so that if a developer does make one, they will be able to collect the bounty of my and others' contributions?

I'm willing to contribute more than I'd have to pay to buy one of the for-pay apps in the market because of the principle that I think a free capable off-line word processor should be available on Android.


----------



## yaydaveeson (May 12, 2011)

Would it be possible to download these?
https://market.android.com/details?id=jp.co.disney.home
https://market.android.com/details?id=jp.co.disney.wonderland


----------



## johnnydj (May 12, 2011)

is possible to use the HDMI connector on the Optimus 2x plugged into the HDMI on a video card in your computer?


----------



## ONECELLBRAIN (May 13, 2011)

*Google Voice for HTC 8925*

How to install Google Voice on my HTC 8925, and can you please let me have the Google Voice software for HTC 8925 Mobile.
I don`t know if the Google Voice I have on my Desktop will do for  HTC 8925 Mobile.


----------



## epyon_avenger (Jun 15, 2011)

*Radio Manager?*

We have ROM Manager for our ROMs and Google Apps (as well as themes, kind of).

We have Kernel Manager for our custom Kernels (above and beyond the ROMs themselves).

I was wondering if anyone had put any thought into a "Radio Manager" for the radios.

I know some phones only have 1 or 2 radios, but others have 5, 6, or more. It'd be massively more convenient to have a "Manager" for them with ratings (a la the above two) so people could pick the best performing and most reliable radio without having to comb 10 web-sites and wikis.

My 2 cents. If such a thing exists, awesome! If not...XDA/TDR to the rescue? I hope?


----------



## aloy99 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of a dialer app for tablets. Calling out would be similar to stock, but when receiving a call, a telephone(green) will pop up on the screen. Use your thumb and pinky(you know, how those kids play phone?) to pick up the phone by putting it down and up again. Then a 3d animation of the green phone hurtling towards you is shown, and the screen is green. Touch the screen like just now to put back the phone, and a 3d animation of it hurtling away from you and turning red is shown.


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## Theonew (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know if this has already been requested (don't have time to read all posts) anyways an application (for pc) to do USB internet tethering from PC - Android phone would be very nice. *NOT THE OTHER WAY*. Just from PC to Android device.


----------



## plainjane (Jun 15, 2011)

Not really a request, but more an idea... but I always see people asking how to use a photo that is in portrait orientation as a wallpaper without cropping out a portion to make it landscape. My device uses wallpapers that are 960*800, so if I have a portrait photo that I want to use, I properly scale it down and crop it to be 480*800 - my screen size. Then in photoshop, I add 240 pixels to the left and right sides, fill with a solid color, and save it as 960*800 png in Photoshop. I then turn wallpaper scrolling off in my home replacement, and voila, portrait wallpaper.
For people that don't know how to do this, or just to make my life easier, it would be great to have a simple automated photo editor to do the same thing. The user could either open the app and choose the picture, or use the share function directly from the gallery. They would then crop their picture to fit their screen size (which should be automatically detected), possibly choose the background color even though it shouldn't be seen if wallpaper scrolling is off, and save the image in a specific directory. They should be given the option to set the wallpaper at that moment, or skip and save it for later.

This would also be helpful for those that want to turn wallpaper scrolling off, but don't want to use the central part of the image, they can choose which part is shown at all times. The downside, of course, is that those that use stock launchers will not get much use from the app, unless they don't mind the solid color showing on other screens. Some stock launchers/roms have flashable zips to turn wallpaper scrolling off for rooted users. 

I have more thorough ideas on this, but I think that gives the general idea/purpose of the app. 

(from... Evo/MIUI/Tapatalk)


----------



## zedsterr (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright, so I've been searching for quite a while now buuuuut....
 I have a HUGE collection of ebooks. 10 gigs+. Are there any apps that are like a remote ebook reader? something like PLEX or tonido, but just for ebooks. I've tried tonido, but downloading the books to my tablet takes way too long. Like a remote comic/ebook reader that does just that, and I mean Ive searched but google really hasnt been giving me the results I've wanted. I really would like to access all my books from wherever I am. Zumocast used to be awesome, lol..... but then they went and got shut down. plex is sweet for my media needs though, and now I just neeed something for all these books. if you guys already have something like it, or could point me in the right direction, that'd rock. thanks !


----------



## Xanzaki (Jun 27, 2011)

*Shortcut Widget*

I'm really after adding some shortcuts to my lockscreen but don't want them to be single-click icons, instead maybe swipe so avoid accidental clicking.  
So i figured a widget like desktop visualiser but with the option to change the selection method, eg. swipe / longpress / double press, not had any luck finding something like this so far....


----------



## sanghaviraj (Jun 30, 2011)

*Android-image rename popup after every picture taken from camera*

Hello,i take lot of pictures from my phones camera, it gets clustered to search  them after a while,as such to rename a picture taken is too tiring in android ui,so if any one can make a tweak so that a popup comes immediately after a shot taken to rename the pictures, thanks in advance


----------



## sushi30 (Jul 10, 2011)

I couldn't find an app that tells you when you are put off hold. This is very handy when calling companies or customer support. You can put your phone down or even in your pocket as long as the music plays and when a representative answers it rings and vibrates.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## GQSmoove (Jul 11, 2011)

*New Kat*

I was wondering, does anyone know how how to patch Need For Speed UnderCover in .cab format? I already have Need For Speed Shift. I was able to upgrade my HTC HD2 from 6.5 to 6.5.5 with OS 5.2.23569. (WORKS LIKE A CHARM) Please help a brotha out.


----------



## mcheij (Jul 29, 2011)

*[Project]Next gen social networking concept | Developers needed*

For a project developing a new mobile interactive communication platform I am looking for dedicated developers and very likely, some help from members of this board to help solve technical challenges. I’m aware that recruiting is not the purpose of boards like these, but after corresponding with one of your moderators I was allowed to give it a try. So here we go:

To start with, a general framework of functionality has been designed and is ready for critical review. This is to check technical feasibility. For this task I need to assign someone the task of Lead Dev. This person is required to check whether the idea is feasible in the first place and to manage the development process. As with all good idea’s, I’d like to contain the full description to a handful of insiders at first so that they can start laying the groundwork for the application. After this we will include more (cross platform) developers and any of you readers for imput of features.
Trust me on this: much will be possible on this new platform and any of you with good ideas will be able to contribute and off course benefit.

If you're in for a challenge and willing to spend some (a lot) of your time in a potentially very successful application, you flourish under stress and take **** for pay. Please contact me by skype: mcheij 

I'm online this full weekend. If I’m not, I’m either taking a dump or sleeping, so please try again later.

Thanks


----------



## demetrisj (Aug 16, 2011)

*Connecting to the TV*

Is the an app or rom that allow you to connect my evo 3d to my HD Tv? I like how the photon mirror app allows you  to connect to the TV.

Thanks


----------



## aleximondrus (Aug 29, 2011)

*Request for profesional software to unlock SIM*

Hi,

Ive seen people who ask you for the Imei of your phone and lter on give you the unlock code. 

Does anyone knowa wich software or group of it made this?

Best


----------



## _spiritus_infernus_ (Sep 8, 2011)

*HTC Touch Viva (Opal)*

Hello all. There is the question. Using a custom ROM (Jagan's Evolution Pro 2,5a) found a bug: troubles with Internet Connection Sharing (ICS): it works, but dummying after a 5 sec - 15 or maybe little more minutes. Tried to use WiFi Router - it makes the same. 
Also from WiFi Router used different functions: 3g to WiFi and 3g to USB.

Maybe anyone can advise a program / bugfix / registry change / ROM where this functions will work properly?? 

For ROMs please write in that thread


----------



## pimp100500 (Sep 17, 2011)

maybe a flashing software like this for public use..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fnoIrjvK90


----------



## khurramsarwar (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,
   I have HTC G1 androd mobile and software is corrupt at the moment. When i turned it On, it only shows "T-Mobile G1".. Can you please tell me how to get the software.

Your response will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Khurram Sarwar


----------



## salvaje85 (Oct 21, 2011)

I request a stable rom for android 2.3 version in the Xperia X10 mini pro, and now the 2.4 version just was launched, maybe someone is interested in developing a rom for the model I specified. Thanks!


----------



## liviuaugustin (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi, I have a old glofiish x800 and I want to install android, I can? How? 
Thank you.


----------



## mortisia (Oct 25, 2011)

*Custom Rom for Alcatel 908*

I've browsed through several sites on the net but so far I haven't found a custom rom for Alcatel 908. It's a low-budget phone and does not have too much internal memory, so I always get a low memory warning. A custom Rom that would include tools to solve that problem would be really appreciated.Thanks!


----------



## DC80 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Can I give some feedback?*

Hi all, 

I have an idea for this forum. I also have used the search function to rule out any dubble topics about this. 

Today I had some software installed from one of the forum members. This did not go well. So I´d like to give the developer some feedback about what happend. Unfortunately, I was not allowed to post in the topic where I got the software from. So how am I going to post some feedback on the topic? I will state an example step by step:

*begin message to the developer*

To the developer:

Today I had some software installed and experienced some trouble. I followed your instructions to the letter.

Step 1: I installed the software and reboot.
Step 2: After reboot my shortcuts where removed and I was not able to access the applications menu.
WARNING: The device is getting hot (like when you are charging the battery)!!!
Step 3: Preformed a recovery using volume up+home+power buttons.

Now every thing is in working order.

Some info added about the used software and hardware here for the developer. 

*end of message to the developer*

So maybe this is important information for the developer, yet i can not access the proper forum about this problem.

Kind regards,

DC80


----------



## Appumon123 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cyanogenmod and Clockworkmod support for Galaxy S5360*

I hope I got the forum right this time. I posted this in general discussion first and no one replied. I was wondering if the Cyanogenmod and Clockworkmod in Rom Manager would support Samsung Galaxy Y S5360 soon. If I could in anyway help in the development please let me know.


----------



## onlavu (Nov 6, 2011)

*Innovative app uses camera*

I am planning a new innovative app for Android which should use integrated camera. Do you have any suggestions how to use camera non-traditional way? Just some new app what is missing on the market. Maybe, there is an activity in your life where camera could be useful. I will appreciate your help


----------



## Fullcleep (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drag Racing on Samsung Wave II*

I am in a desperate search for the Drag Racing game for my phone. 

The problem is that my Wave II works with Bada OS and I can't find it on my Samsung Apps page. I was wondering if is it possible to make it work on Bada also or is there already an existing version for my phone.

I spent hours searching but I couldn't find it, so I am asking for your help


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## suthrn29 (Nov 28, 2011)

*spy apps*

I am trying to find a spy app that wil record on a target phone any noise going on around it from my phone.I have tried mobileGPSpy remote audio recorder but it only worked a few times now it just says processing order and never does please help.i will give many thanks and donatons to anyone who can help me with an app that really works,
                              future thanks


----------



## aaafrank (Dec 1, 2011)

I have an HTC HD2 running wm6.5. I have an older app running on it that needs a still camera resolution of 320x240. Problem is that there is no selection for this resolution in the camera selection menu. Is there a registry hack to force the camera to take photos in 320x240 resolution?


----------



## gentzleon (Dec 1, 2011)

How about an updated Kitchen that will work with more of the newer mobile phones?  This would greatly increase new roms and theme making for many new phones.  example lg thrill....


----------



## cheezzzz (Dec 2, 2011)

can I request for an ICS-based custom ROM for my CSL Mi-410 aka FIH-FB0 (motorola triumph, Ideos X6)  I've heard that the devs for the current gingerbread custom roms are just waiting for cm7/miui dudes to come up with a source they can refer to or something..

anyways, wanted to know what anti-theft/anti-vir apps are out there, I'm currently using LookOut Free and Prey. both which are pretty cool.. thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## willy19 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Galaxy s2 rooting*

Hi
I have read a lot about rooting samsung galaxy s2 but am not able to figure out how to actually root it. I mean I saw the videos and tutes for the process and it looks very simple but am not able to find *which .tar file to use for the CF root*.
Its a bit confusing and I would like to know if some1 can help me with my problem.
My phone details are:
model no. GT I9100T
Baseband : I9100TDUKF4
Kernel: [email protected]#2


----------



## nkanaga (Jan 29, 2012)

I am using jahirdar WM6.5 Rom in my elfin and It is quite stable for more than 3 months. But i could not able to set broadcast channels settings. In the settings tab if I try to enter name and code for the channel , "OK" button not working and also there is no "Cancel" button.
Every time when I open the settings of Broadcast channels, I have to soft rest the phone.
Any other Way to resolve this.


----------



## JGuinan007 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Star Wars Themes for AT&T Inspire 4g*

I saw the Moto R2D2 and it was themed out for Star Wars and since I'm a fan I want it for my Phone but I can't find anything for my Phone the live wall paper of Han and Chewie in the Falcon was so cool. Any way a themed Star Wars skin would be awsome on the Inspire 4g, Desire HD


----------



## sbarjak (Feb 18, 2012)

*HTC Desire RunnymedeMod007*

I have a problem with camera and camcorder (HTC Desire with RunnymedeMod007 v21). Pictures in the dark are dark after taking photo (flash is turned on). Camcorder recording is not smooth. Is there a solution? Thanks.


----------



## davfiacc (Mar 2, 2012)

*help whit onda andy smart*

I have a onda andy smart I could do a dump of the rom but I can not go on any longer can 'help in the modification of the kernel for an overclock, but most of the Rom and eventual recovery. I'll post the dump of the rom,  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## c0ntagi0 (Mar 19, 2012)

*proxuser's awesome one v rom for the desire s*



TweakMan said:


> *If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have just tried proxuser's one v based rom for the htc desire s and was blown away by the smoothness of navigation through the home pages and the app pages. this rom is based on ics 4.0.3 and sense 4 lite, but it is much faster than when i bought the htc desire s with the stock rom without any apps installed! it is really fluid smooth, however, i have noted a few inconsistencies with the rom that i think has to do with the cpu / gpu performance capabilities.


the navigation is very smooth
the apps themselves take a while to start, some take a pretty long time to start!!
the voice recorder does not work. neither does soundhound infinite. this was puzzling until i tried the voice recorder again and a message popped up saying that the mic is in use by another program and that i should try quitting that program. i think the message meant the phone programs itself. The phone program and calling people and receiving calls itself does not have any issues thus far.
bluetooth doesn't work. i know that version 1.3 states that bluetooth does work, but it doesn't. i tried to pair the phone with the jabra cruiser car speakerphone kit and while the kit was in pairing mode, the phone couldn't see any available devices. i tried to pair a macbook with the phone and the macbook responded that the pairing failed. i tried to pair with a SE MW600 headset and it couldn't find the phone. So there.
Market does not work. It had initially download a number of apps, but then it stopped and started to give a "Market encountered an error (101)' for every attempt.

so, these are my observations from using the phone so far. i know i could post these in the rom's pages, but i don't have the requisite number of posts to be able make a post there. so here it is, my experience with the rom. i hope this is useful for proxuser and the other devs to find solutions. i'm looking for forward to the next few versions of the rom eagerly as the desire s finally feels as powerful as it should. my other phone is a galaxy note and i think the responsiveness of the htc desire s is approaching that of the note.

Edit: 2012.03.23 - proxuser has posted a new version 2.1 beta of the room and it's even better. The apps open quickly and the homescreen transition is silky smooth. I haven't tried it to see if the Bluetooth issue had been fixed, but the market issue has fixed itself and the apps open very fast. The audio problems (voice search, soundhound) are still present, but on the whole, a very sweet and useful ROM to install.


----------



## udesai (Apr 15, 2012)

*galaxy ace*

I have rooted my phone and flashed cwm recovery . I am trying to work chainfire 3D to play tegra games but the games (tried fruit ninja and pinball) always force close. I have intalled all d plugins and tried all three of them but no change. Secondly I read a post which had direction as to how to increase the internal memory however there was no mention of galaxy ace. I would be glad if the author could direct me how to do the same on my ace. Thanks!


----------



## marianajimenez (Apr 17, 2012)

*trello for android?*

Does anyone knows an app to manage trello account?


----------



## Skyღ (Apr 17, 2012)

@udesai Did you even install correctly ? , please take a look at dsexton720's thread on how to install plugins with ChainFire3D and play games which are not compatible with your device .  Fruit Ninja is smooth and is working on my device perfectly with ChainFire3D . And remember , this is a request thread , not a thread for you to ask question . Please remember to make a new thread next time and ask question in there . Do not post at a thread where you can see the title is telling you .


----------



## synroxxD (Apr 19, 2012)

*VZW Samsung Stratosphere (SCH-1405) ROM?*

i successfully rooted my stratosphere a few days after i got it with CWM and a root from where im not sure =/ and since then my phone is not recognized as a VZW Device, any help would be great as to what i could do to fix this problem.


----------



## chudgar (May 6, 2012)

Dear friends
Please guide me how to bypass call log limit (its 500 entry)

Sent from my SK17i using XDA


----------



## KLASH1984 (May 6, 2012)

i've got a tab 7.7. may i know what kind of HD games recommend?


----------



## GodShinnok (May 6, 2012)

*What program can i use to easily root my GalaxyQ/Gravity Smart*

i look everywhere but i don't know if my phone can be rooted or what programs i can use to root it!


----------



## greenserbday (Jun 5, 2012)

*mobilicity stock rom samsung galaxy s 4g*

I need to get my hands on The stock rom for a samsung galaxy s 4g from mobilicity, not t mobile.
many thanks for you if you can help me with this.


 sgh-t959w --model number

thank you


----------



## LadyEB (Jul 18, 2012)

*Booklist or Book App*

I am looking for an app where you can list the books that you would like to read, books you are currently reading or books that you have read. Just in case when you are shopping or browsing you don't purchase the same book twice.  It would be nice if you can store the info in the cloud or back it up so that you can move it from device to device.  I haven a HTC droid and the samsung galaxy tab 10.1.

I would appreciate any help or suggestions.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking for NXT UI Camera Mod for my ROM for Neo V (locked bootloader)

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## TweakMan (Dec 4, 2008)

*If you have any    IDEAS OR REQUESTS    for any type of   -NEW-  Software, Applications, Themes, Etc.   or would like to   REQUEST ANY CHANGES    to any Software or Program, POST YOUR COMMENTS HERE!*



*THIS INCLUDES: *
**Any Ideas or Requests for any type of "NEW" Software, Applications, Programs, Themes, Games, Hacks, Etc. 

*Any Ideas or Requests for Changes to "EXISTING" Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Etc.

*Topics Can Include things such as: Software, Applications, Themes, Programs, Games, Utilities, Tweaks, Hacks, or Any Application that can be run on a PPC or Smartphone!

*Requests For Members or Developers to Help With the Development of any Application, Theme, Software, Game, Etc.*



*Once your Request of Idea has been posted , it will be reviewed by the Q&A TEAM. If the program or theme you have requested has already been released, we will then inform you , and direct you where to go to download that particular application.

If you request a "NEW" Application or Theme, or Request "CHANGES" to a theme, we will then search for updates daily regarding your request, along with forwarding your request to several developing teams.

Along with the services and help the Q&A Team will provide, this thread will be a base point for members of XDA to look to see what the most needed, and requested applications and themes are. Your request here has a good chance of being spotted by a Developer, and you may get the application or theme you deisre!!!*


*So Feel free to post anything you would like here.  DO NOT POST REQUESTS FOR "NEW" APPLICATIONS, SIMPLY TO HAVE SOMEONE FIND AN EXISTING PROGRAM OR THEME FOR YOU!Thanks Guys!!*​ 

*THIS THREAD WILL BE UPDATED AND CHECKED EVERY DAY!! YOUR REQUESTS, IDEAS, OR COMMENTS WILL NOT BE OVERLOOKED!!!​*


----------



## Dad D O (Jul 27, 2012)

*Night Vision*

This may be far fetched but I would like night vision app that will work with the Evo 4g. One that you can look on the screen of your phone and between the phone and the outer camera converts the image to one that is like night vision, possably with the option to take pictures too. I guess essentialy you would just need a photo capture app that has night vision.


----------



## vastphoto (Aug 4, 2012)

*Camera app with RAW image data please*

I would love to see a camera app that would write the full RAw data from a capture to a file (maybe .dng as that is open source) intead of a jpg.
If that proves to be too difficult then perhaps an app that would allow you to set the jpg compression so that you can keep as much image data as possible.


----------



## trax7 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd really like someone to make a modded camera app for CM9/CM10 because I really hate the included one :/ I want something with more options and with more place for the screen (like Sony stock ics camera app )

Sent from my touchscreen brick.


----------



## moocowz (Aug 9, 2012)

*Update Apps, with ability to update "offline" when needed too.*

I prefer not to open new threads, but after careful searching of the forums, i can not find an answer to this problem. And the thing is, it seems so simple. The idea for comes from installing new ROMs. I have been using some apps to backup my apk files, and they work great. I have found many programs that do most of what I want, but no program to do all of what I am looking to be able to do.
So help me out please. Maybe I just haven't found the right program yet.
The program idea is this: I would just like a program that can keep my apps up to date, but unlike Google Play "Installed Apps" screen, this would be checking 3 sources. I would like to compare: 1. App current version in Google Play, 2. App version in backup apk files, and 3. app version installed. Then on the main page a list of programs with icons showing either A. App needs to be updated with Google Play, or B. App can be updated to current version with an offline file (which would save me a lot of downloading), or other scenarios like App not found in Market (could be a removed app, or a system app, or just a side-loaded app), and maybe if App is paid or not. Along with this, it would be good to showed filter lists like: Apps that need to be updated (prefer offline apk installer), Apps that are not maintained/ Not found in Google Play, Apps which are not installed at all (and whether there is an apk install file)
Of course I know there are some of the concerns/ problems here. Obviously I'm not condoning piracy. I think a responsible programmer would try to compare offline apk to Google's source apk and do some sort of check to make sure pirated apps are not installed or updated. That was never my intent. I don't know how that would be possible, but an Md5 database comes to mind. Maybe that's a part of how this application could be funded, by advertisers and programmers paying a small fee to submit Official updates to their MD5 signatures and be advertised along side other similar applications.
That's the concept, and again, I see programs that do every single thing described here, but each program only does a part. A program that brings this all together and advises the user how best to update his programs, and maybe recommends apps as well? That would be amazing.


----------



## ajelvani (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forums. Also, I just rooted my Verizon Samsung stratosphere so I can install costume roms and everything. However I noticed that it really affected my battery life. So is there any way I can unroot my stratosphere just like the way I got it out of the box

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using xda app-developers app


----------



## ednello (Nov 8, 2012)

*Change text color of android?*

Hi, i want to change the color of the text of my LG P970. android OS. 2.3.4,  there something app like this??? thanks for you help !:laugh:


----------



## joeblack81 (Nov 8, 2012)

*7 inch android 4.0 AllWinner A13 Tablet PC driver help*

hello everyone ı have 7 inch android 4.0 AllWinner A13 Tablet PC tablet but ıts not workıng now

ı need drıver thıs tablet thıs ıs my tablet ınformatıon please help me how can rapaır ı dont have any cd and my computer cant see usb my tablet
do you have any drıver lınk??

CPU
AllWinner A13, 1.2GHz(OC to1.5GHZ); GPU: Mali 400
LCD
7 inch Capacitive Touch Screen LCD 16:9 ,800x480
Operation System
ANDROID 4.0
RAM
512MB DDR3
Nand Flash
4GB FLASH
Shell Material
Plastic
3G
Not built in, support 3G/WCDMA dongle
Extend Card
Support TF card up to 16GB
Camera
Front camera, 1.3 Megapixels
Gravity Sensor
Yes
Multi-Touch
Yes, 5 points touch
Flash
Support Flash 11.1
Android Market
Yes
Youtube
Yes
Video
AVI(H.264,DIVX,DIVX,XVID),rm,rmvb,MKV(H.264,DIVX,D IVX,XVID)WMV,MOV,MP4(H.264,MPEG,DIVX,XVID)DAT(VCD) ,VOB(DVD),PMP,MPEG,MPG,FLV(H.263,H.264)ASF,TS,TP,3 GP,MPG
Music
MP3/WMA/WAV/APE/AAC/FLAC/OGG 
Ebook
TXT, PDF, HTML, RTF, FB2
Skype
Yes
WIFI
802.11 b/g/n
GPS
No
Earphone Interface
3.5mm
Power Adaptor
5V / 1.5 A


----------



## pendragon11 (Nov 20, 2012)

i would really like to see ipod management support added for tabs that have a usb port

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zionr (Feb 21, 2013)

*native hebrew keyboard for nokia lumia 900*

Hi

I have a new nokia lumia 900 at&t unlocked
os version 7.10.8779.8  (wp7.5)

this phone is support hebrew ,but doesn't has nativ hebrew keyboard
i saw here a post that show how to install native hebrew keyboard in htc & samsung phone by replacing 
the spanish keyboard to hebrew

i will be very happy if someone here has that kind of file for lumia 900 

thanks 

zion


----------



## iso_the_best (May 16, 2013)

*Idea for new "flip to silent" style app*

Dear All,

This is a proposal for a new APP. The idea is to have a “flip to silent” style app with more options especially on the answers kinds. You could choose between different actions to be taken when you flip your phone as:
1.	Turn into silent but not decline the incoming call
2.	Turn into silent and decline the incoming call
3.	Turn into silent, decline the incoming call and send a sms to the caller

For all options the user could also choose if he/she wants:
-	The phone to turn into silent and disable the vibrating 
-	Turn into silent but keep the vibrating
-	Turn into silent and enable the vibrating if disable before

The user should be able to decide if:
1.	 Each time the phone gets flipped an action is taken.
2.	Once the phone gets flipped it will have to be brought back to its initial position (on its back) to get the flip action rebooted
If the option 1 is chosen, as soon as the phone gets flipped once, it would need a kind of shortcut on the main screen for the users to switch off the action when the user take his/her phone back after a meeting for instance. Once off, the action will be rebooted automatically in order to be ready for the next flip.  

Regarding the sms there can be several options:
1.	Set-up a standard sms (tailor made by each users) which is sent to any in-calls. Here the problem is that sms can only be received by mobile phones therefore we would need to make sure that in-calls are coming from a mobile. For that users would need to pay attention when they save a new number and allocate it under the right option as “mobile” or “home”, etc. Then the automatic sms would be sent to in-calls coming from a number registered under “mobile”.
2.	In addition the user could set-up different sms to be sent depending on in which group the contact is register in. For example if the in-call is from a mobile under my “professional” group or my “family group, their won’t receive the same sms. Then I believe it needs to be limited to a certain number of different sms/group.
3.	The users could choose that sms is sent to a/some specified groups or not.  

This application would allow users to (for instance):
When my customer is calling, I flip my phone: call is declined and the sms “Busy right now, will call you back asap. Please send sms if urgent” is sent
My friend is calling: call is declined and the sms “Hi, I can’t take the call now, I will call you later, cheers”
An unknown number is calling: call is declined and no sms is sent 

With the sms solution we could face a problem as numbers saved under “work” can be a mobile or fix. But nothing is perfect… 

I hope my idea is clear and that someone will develop it. If it is the case I have 2 requests: the name of the application need to be “intelligent answering system” because “ias” are my initials. 
The second request is that the application would be free. :good:

Thanks,

Ismael


----------



## humza019 (May 27, 2013)

vastphoto said:


> I would love to see a camera app that would write the full RAw data from a capture to a file (maybe .dng as that is open source) intead of a jpg.
> If that proves to be too difficult then perhaps an app that would allow you to set the jpg compression so that you can keep as much image data as possible.

Click to collapse



Did u find such app?? 

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## Dr.Weed1 (May 28, 2013)

I need app to able set sound for every area... one sound for sms, one for notification and so on

Jb 4.2


----------



## megaancient (Jun 29, 2013)

Can someone please upload full version of flowpaper app(android) please.

Sent from my C1504 using xda app-developers app


----------



## neo24gr (Mar 28, 2014)

dictionary german greek pons?
or magenta german greek dictionary?
any one can help on this?


----------



## ec_meyva (Jun 20, 2014)

Need some screen filter to dim navigation bars, and when you take a screenshot the scrernshot looks dimmed i dont want that too.

Nexus 4 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## shadzz23 (Nov 13, 2014)

Can you make a custom ROM for Samsung galaxy s5 mini sm-g800f please.

Sent from my SM-G800F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sixbennetts (Apr 2, 2016)

*Face Fusion*

A face mixing or morphing app that works as good as Face Fusion in the HTC Gallery app. Spent all day trying junk from Google Play Store, all garbage.


----------



## sanghaviraj (May 2, 2016)

psvillars said:


> as some of you may already know the diamond can record both sides of a conversation during a phone call using the notes application.
> I read in another forum where someone was asking about visual voicemail and since sprint charges for forwarding calls there is no good option.
> I was thinking maybe if there was a developer willing to give it a go to develop a "visual voicemail" application that would answer the phone after a user defined amount of rings,
> Record the message while muting the phone's mic of course that way you don't get background noise from your own phone and then save it in mp3 or wav.
> ...

Click to collapse



+1, coz currently there's no such option for  indians , it would be great

Sent from my SM-N920G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## sixbennetts (May 5, 2016)

Just letting everyone know, the apk for HTC Gallery app is now on apkmirror. Gallery is now working great on my Verizon  LG V10 running Marshmallow! 

Thanks to whoever did it!


----------

